# Weird shit that has happened to you?



## m3l-mrq3z

I was wondering if any of you has experienced things that one might classify as "supernatural" or uncommon. I have had a rather boring life so there is only one weird event I can think of. A couple of relatives have told me about strange things they saw somewhere. 

I think this thread could keep horror fans on this forum under control until the next good horror film is released.


----------



## Asrial

We had a Madonna-statuette (religious, not the pop-singer ) in our house, which was given to us by my great grand-mother. My mother decided to place my infant baby sister right below the madonna in her crib. Not more than 1 hour later, while she was sleeping, the madonna tipped down and landed in the crib. She wasn't harmed, so the place the madonna stood was checked for levelness; 100% level. It was odd, so they just placed it back and thinking it was an incident. Half an hour later, same thing happens, but actually manages to hit her this time around. It's placed next to the chimney and close to the reading chair this time.

A couple of years ago, my sister was reading in the chair; it fell down and hit her arm. Now placed next to the TV on the most level and stable place in the entire house.
4 months ago, she was vacuum cleaning and standing below it; it fell down over her and was smashed to pieces in the process.

Really fucking odd.


----------



## poopyalligator

I have got a couple of crazy stories. First one involves me.

So, one day I was at my friends house (whom all believe the place is haunted) and they were talking about weird stuff that has been happening in there. I used to be really skeptic about that kind of stuff, and always had my doubts about that kind of stuff. So as we were talking I was just thinking to myself " this can't be true " and all of a sudden I feel this tap on the top of my head ( I was at their table which is round, and nobody was even close to me at the moment) so I look up, and I shit you not, the lights start to flicker and the chandelier on top started to rock back and forth a little bit. Keep in mind this was a beautiful day, no air conditioning on, so there were no flows of wind coming from any direction. If that isn't a sign I don't know what is. 

The other story involves my mother, her sister, and my cousin. 

They were in this castle in Mexico, and they were going up this huge staircase. Behind them they were hearing a noise (like tapping of shoes), and they turn around, and there was a man in very old style clothes (like 1700s style), and the man smiled at them. They had thought that he was dressed up and was an employee working there, so my mom took a picture of him. So after that they kept going up the stairs, and my mom wanted to ask him a question and he was no longer there (keep in mind that it would have been impossible for somebody to go down that staircase so fast). So they all thought that it was really weird that he all of a sudden disappeared. When my mom went to get the photos developed, the only thing in the picture was an empty staircase.


----------



## groverj3

The first night I spent in the dorms at MSU freshman year I went to sleep early being tired from moving in and all. My roommate (who I didn't know) was still out. When he did come back, he didn't lock the door (hint: important detail).

I woke up at 4 in the morning when I noticed some random guy in the room. I thought "Ok, maybe this is a friend of my roommate's and somehow ended up here." I asked him why he was just standing in the middle of the room and he looked very confused. Eventually he walked out. The roommate woke up when he shut the door and I told him what happened. He went back to sleep.

I then noticed that this random drunk guy had been standing in front of a chair. I had put my shorts from the previous day on that chair. Of course my wallet and keys were in them. When I got up and looked to make sure he didn't steal my wallet I noticed a puddle on the floor under the chair...

Apparently the drunk fuck had gotten confused, wandered into our room, and took a piss on the chair, my shorts, and my wallet!

It gets stranger. I put the chair out in the hallway because it smelled like piss and went to wash my shorts. When I got back, someone had stolen the chair. I figured it was just as well, because if they wanted a chair that had been pissed on... good for them. I went to hang out with some friends, and when I finally got back the chair had been returned .

At that moment I realized that every stereotype about college students was pretty much true.

Edit: Didn't read that it was supposed to be supernatural. I never saw the pisser again though. Maybe he was a ghost


----------



## texshred777

Pissed on by a tiger. Very windy day, may I add. Wasn't too grossed out, I could see his stripes.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I dunno, but I lose about 50 or so things a day. Hundreds if I'm doing a setup. It's happened for years. I used to think I was forgetful but this is getting out of hand. I don't know how it happens anymore.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

When I was just a little dude (ages 1-4), I lived in a small town in Scotland. I remember having an odd "dream" there one night when I was around 3 or 4. I dreamt I was lying in bed looking up at the ceiling, and there was a tall skinny green man looking down at my from above my bed. Next to him was a wispy green woman, holding his arm and also looking at me. I remember being so affected by the dream that I got out of bed and annoyed my parents by telling them about it, and was obviously told it was just a dream and sent back to bed.

Fast-forward about twenty years, and I was killing time while on a ship in the Persian Gulf by reading a collection of stories a historian collected in the late 1800s and early 1900s by travelling around the British Isles and asking all of the oldest people he could find to tell him the stories they remembered about the local myths and legends. In the section on Scotland, one old woman told the tale of the Green Man and his wife, who would come around around at night and kidnap children, leaving changelings in their places (Changeling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Her description of the Green Man and his lady friend were uncannily similar to what I remembered seeing in my "dream" when I was a wee laddy.

Was it just a dream? Yeah, probably, but it was still a little freaky to think about the possibility that getting out of bed to tell my parents about a "dream" is the only thing that kept me from getting kidnapped by supernatural beings.

Or maybe _I'M_ the changeling...


----------



## GizmoJunior

I used to live in a trailer that was next door to my mother's best friends house. The house had been rebuilt by her father because the previous house had burned down and the family had died. My mother grew up there with her friend and she has told me many weird stories about the place. When no one was home they would hear footsteps on the stairway. As well my mother saw a little girl pass by in her peripheral vision. When she glanced over there was nothing there. Once when she looked out the window there was a pale white man staring back at her. She freaked out and when they went outside to check no one could be found.

Last year I went on a tour of Waverly Hills Sanitorium and while looking out one of the windows on the staircase I saw the shape of a woman standing on the edge of the roof. At first I thought it was just a statue or something. Upon go up to another floor the guide told us that a woman had jumped or fell from that floor. I was like holy shit. When I was leaving I looked back at the same spot and that shape was gone. I'm fairly certain it was a ghost of the nurse that had died.


----------



## Semichastny

Asrial said:


> *My mother decided to place my infant baby sister right below the madonna [statue] in her crib... the madonna tipped down and landed in the crib. She wasn't harmed...so they just placed it back... Half an hour later, same thing happens, but actually manages to hit her this time around.*


----------



## Semichastny

I once had a dream that I couldn't get out of, I was standing in a hallway at my grandparent's house. There was a figure that appeared to be a black hole in the shape of a female, very distorted. I felt an incredible sense of terror, then my vision would focus and zoom in on her while everything around her began to distort and pull in to her. I would wake up, only to find myself in the same exact scenario. After nearly two dozen cycles of waking up into the dream I finally managed to wake up for real, the problem was that I was completely unable to move any part of my body for about 8-10 seconds.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Semichastny said:


> I once had a dream that I couldn't get out of, I was standing in a hallway at my grandparent's house. There was a figure that appeared to be a black hole in the shape of a female, very distorted. I felt an incredible sense of terror, then my vision would focus and zoom in on her while everything around her began to distort and pull in to her. I would wake up, only to find myself in the same exact scenario. After nearly two dozen cycles of waking up into the dream I finally managed to wake up for real, the problem was that I was completely unable to move any part of my body for about 8-10 seconds.



That's terrifying, I've only heard one other story like that. I once had a dream I was drowning and woke up holding my breathe.


----------



## groverj3

Semichastny said:


> I once had a dream that I couldn't get out of, I was standing in a hallway at my grandparent's house. There was a figure that appeared to be a black hole in the shape of a female, very distorted. I felt an incredible sense of terror, then my vision would focus and zoom in on her while everything around her began to distort and pull in to her. I would wake up, only to find myself in the same exact scenario. After nearly two dozen cycles of waking up into the dream I finally managed to wake up for real, the problem was that I was completely unable to move any part of my body for about 8-10 seconds.



Sounds like sleep paralysis. That's some freaky shit. Being aware of what that goes on in your brain while you sleep as well as being totally paralyzed. It's the same thing that keeps you from acting out every dream you have, but when it gets messed up like that it causes some really freaky hallucinations and generally terrifying stuff.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I remember when I was 16 and my family lived in a house in a neighbourhood that was rather quiet at night. It was unlikely that you would wake up to the sound of a party in the house next door, and in South America, that's a privilege...I mean, being able to sleep without any sort of interruptions. Anyway, I recall this one night where I woke up at dawn wanting to take a leak. I got up off the bed and felt the need to take a look at the street below my window just for the sake of seeing it how empty it would be at that hour (it was around 2 AM). It was then when I saw that in the house crossing the streeet, a child was watering the plants in the garden. Now, I knew the maid who worked in that house had a small child, but he never slept in that house, nor would someone let a little boy water the plants, much less at that hour.

Although I was baffled by that vision (which I know wasn't a dream or just me imagining things), I did my thing and went back to sleep. The next day I asked the aforementioned maid whether her son was staying that week with her, to which she replied with a rotund "no".

I still have no idea what I saw or rather _why_ I saw it.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i LOVE shit like this.

i have had tons of these experiences. everything from notes written in old pieces of paper coming out of the air conditioning ducts in a brand new house, to figures in a mirror behind me, tv turning off and on repeatedly by itself, to someones initials being written in the condensation of my bedroom window while home alone. on the INSIDE of the window.

but the best, i knew of an old graveyard near an old place i lived. im talking 1800s old graves. i used to walk there at night while bored (I'm not scared of anything usually).
coming back home i was climbing the small hill not far from it and when i got near the top i looked up to see a man in a black coat on a black horse. all black. no reflection in the eyes, nor the horses fur, or anything showed any light. like you had a grey peice of paper with a black sticker on it. with a flashlight pointed right at them. 
i heard the horse neigh and i ran through the woods toward home. hearing the horse galloping behind me the entire time. 

the next day i went to where i saw him and wondered further through the woods. in broad daylight, i saw him on the horse going through the trees. i went to where i saw him disappear and found the ruins of a horse stable with bones everywhere. and on my way home, i found the horse's tracks in the sand which ended right outside my bedroom window.

terrifying, but true.

once i turned 18 everything supernatural literally stopped entirely and nothing has happened since


----------



## asher

Not much, really. I play World of Darkness games instead


----------



## baptizedinblood

Alright, this is one motherfucking insane story that I'm about to drop on you motherfuckers. Better wear some diapers because you're about to shit bricks. 

So we've got these family friends of ours who own a cabin in Sonora (Mountains in California, near Pinecrest Lake) in a neighborhood of cabins known as Mi-Wuk Village. AKA Indian burial grounds. The cabin is waaaay far back in the neighborhood and pretty isolated. It's a two story building on the side of a hill, in which the first floor is on top of the hill, but the second floor is below the first, sort of a 'basement' floor. The second floor is built into the side of the slope. So when you walk in to the cabin, you're on the highest floor and go down stairs to get to the guest rooms/game room (where I slept).

Now, we've gone to this Cabin a dozen times before. We've always had ONE consistent paranormal experience there that just spooked us out the first few times. At exactly 3 in the morning, we hear a rocking chair creaking out in the front patio, and you can only hear it from the master bedroom which is on the top(first) floor. At first this was scary, but my family and I just came to the conclusion that there are other entities/energies living their. I'm by no means religious (extremely atheist) but I do believe that there are other types of 'energies' that we cannot acknowledge, due to lacking the senses necessary to perceive them. So while I was a little spooked at first, it wasn't anything that really alarmed me. 

The last two times that we've visited have been apeshit insane. 

The first visit, my sister, her friend, and my cousins were watching a movie in the master bedroom (only TV in the cabin was in there) while my parents were out getting groceries for the weekend, as it was our first night there. I'm downstairs in the game room reading a book and listening to music when I hear a scream. I rush upstairs, thinking someone was hurt or in danger. When I get to the master bedroom, everyone is completely pale and in shock, staring at the sliding closet-mirror on the wall. 

There was a set of baby handprints, about 4-5 of them, arranged in a fashion as if a baby was crawling _on the mirror_. They weren't there before, because we always clean when we arrive as the cabin is dusty, and I specifically remember wiping down the mirror with Windex. They weren't just bullshit smudges either. Full fucking handprints with dirt. Nobody in the house was small enough to make the handprints, and the owners don't have a small child either. The only people that visit this cabin are my family and the owners.

As I'm looking at the mirror, in the reflection I see the comforter on the bed press in as if someone was putting their hands on it. Turn around to see baby handprints indenting into the comforter/sheets, crawling up towards the head of the bed. Everyone in the room saw this happen (sister, her friend, and my 2 cousins.) At this point, they all go running out of the room, and I'm just sitting there trying to process what I just saw. Complete fucking shock. Parents came home, sister/friend/cousins frantically tried to tell my parents. They thought we were bullshitting them until they walked into the room and saw the handprints on the mirror. 

Nothing else happened that weekend. The rocking-chair creak never occured either. Hasn't since, and it occurred every trip (12+ times) prior to that. 




The most recent trip was beyond worse. I'm getting chills just preparing myself to type this out. 

So I usually stay in the game room downstairs, as their is a futon and a cool stereo system for me to listen to music to as I sleep. The stairs leading down to the second floor where the game room is located go down about 5 steps, make a 90 degree turn to the right, and go down another 5 steps. 

The game room is located at the bottom of the stairs, directly to the left. To the right is a long hallway, which contains 2 more guest rooms and a bathroom. The door to the game room has a glass window in which you can see down the whole hallway if you were to stand in the game room, even if you were outside on the balcony. The balcony is connected to the game room via sliding glass door, and has stairs leading up to the balcony/outside eating area on the first floor which is connected to the kitchen. The view from the balcony is just endless forest. 

Alright, now that I've explained the setting, picture this: you're in the game room (which is huge) by yourself at around 2:30-3 AM. Everyone is asleep upstairs/in other rooms. The hallway light is on, giving you vision of the hallway via the glass window on the door, regardless of your position in the game room/lower balcony. The sliding glass door to the balcony isn't covered, so I can see the balcony leading out to pitch blackness (aka the fucking VOID) from my room. 

Feeling unsettled? Okay, perfect.

So I'm reading House of Leaves (an _extremely _meta/horror novel) and listening to Circa Survive. Decide to go outside to smoke a cigarette on the balcony. As I was smoking, I was feeling a bit unsettled from the book and just trying to process what I read. Check my phone, still no service, noticed it was 2:59 AM (weird how we always mentally take note of certain things, isn't it?). I'm leaning over the edge of the balcony trying to relax when I get a strange feeling...

You know, _that_ feeling. Like someone is watching you. Like an intense scare is about to occur in a film. That moment of anticipation as a predator strikes its prey. That feeling when something is just looking at you, but you have no idea from where, leaving you feeling vulnerable and paranoid. Yes, *that *feeling. 

I turn around and look inside my room, only to see the door to the hallway wide open, lights off in both my room and hallway, and the bathroom door open at the end of the hall with the light on. Now, keep in mind, I had the hallway light on, and nobody was awake at this time. And even if someone was just using the restroom...why would they open my door, turn the lights in my room and in the hallway off, and then go to the bathroom and leave the door wide open? 

Literally as I turn around, I acknowledge what is going on, and I take one step towards my room. The sliding glass door SLAMS shut. This wasn't a lightweight, well lubricated door either. It was heavy, and just griiiinded when you would try to open or close it. I'm a pretty strong dude too. I didn't think it was possible to see the door slam shut that fast. It slams, and I can see the little lever just lock, leaving me locked out of my room at 3 AM on a balcony in pitch black. Phone has no service so I couldn't call anyone to let me back in. I try to keep my cool, when I see the bathroom light turn off and the door to my room also slammed shut. I rush upstairs to the upper balcony only to see the TV on in the master room through one of the windows, playing white noise/fuzz REALLY loud. I knock on the windows and yell for someone to unlock one of the doors, and my dad comes outside asking me how the fuck I managed to lock myself out. I asked him if he heard all the door/sliding glass door slam and he said he heard nothing. The TV was also off when I went inside the house. Don't have the slightest fucking clue how, but I managed to convince myself to go back in the room, grab all my shit and sleep on the couch for the rest of the weekend. 




I explained what happened to my parents the next morning during breakfast, and my mother said she had an extremely vivid nightmare involving something evil in the house trying to hurt me.

She said when she woke up from the nightmare, she looked at the clock and it was exactly 3:00 AM.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I was wondering if any of you has experienced things that one might classify as "supernatural" or uncommon. I have had a rather boring life so there is only one weird event I can think of. A couple of relatives have told me about strange things they saw somewhere.
> 
> I think this thread could keep horror fans on this forum under control until the next good horror film is released.


 
It's guardian angels and weird destiny stuff I'm starting to believe in. Almost. 

My son survived a myocardial infarction at the age of 1 week. He survived the acute phase and we found out a few days after. He's almost a year now and perfectly healthy. The cardiologist says the chance of a heart attack for a neonate or baby is about 0.00000001% and the death rate in such a case is 90% during the acute phase.
The doctor who sent my son to intensive care was a highschool classmate.
When I was 16, I cut a corner where it was impossible to see oncoming traffic, everyday for about a year straight, at 60 km/h on my moped. One day I realized that could be deadly and you guessed it, the first time I did not cut that corner, there was an oncoming car.


----------



## facepalm66

@baptizendinblood - that's easily a 'paranormal activity' worth script story. Maybe even better, less nonsense. 


When I smoked some pot and drunk about 0.5l of whisky, I saw a bear under a car.
It was easily the scariest thing ever.


----------



## snowblind56

My old house used to be across the street from an abandoned, condemned church. To the left of it, is a two story brick house with a driveway between the two. In the backyard, there is a row of tall cedar trees on the property line. Well first off, the church is creepy. One of those places you don't look in the windows at night and you always get creeped out walking by it at night. Well one night, at about 3 or 4 in the morning, one of my twins got up, so I took her downstairs to sleep in the spare bedroom so she didn't wake the other one up. I put her to bed and turn the corner to go into the living room to sleep on the couch, and the entire place was lit up. There was an orb between the chuch and the house, about 10 feet up in the air. It was so bright that it lit everything up like a lighthouse. Totally creeped out, I did the only rational thing one could do, which was lay on the couch and snap a picture on my phone. I have no idea why I didn't wake my wife up. It still creeps my out thinking about it. It wasn't a car or motorcycle in the driveway as that was not their schedule, not to mention the light was too bright and white to be that, and it also wasn't anything in the yards behind it because of the cedar trees blocking the yards.

Below is the picture I took of it. On the left, you can kind of make out the outline of the house. On the right, the black outline is the church.


----------



## aawshred

this thread is insaaaanely epic. baptizedinblood's story had me going.


----------



## ZEBOV

When I was in the 7th grade, the math teacher called on this guy named Elvis to do a math problem on the chalkboard. He didn't want to, but I said "You'll live."
That afternoon after school, his grandmother pushed him off a horse and he landed on his head. He was airlifted to a hospital but he died on the way there.

I think I hypnotized my principal that year too. I was having problems with this bitchy cheerleader in my English class and it got me in trouble because I threatened to burn her house down since I knew where it was. Anyways, it looked like I was about to go back to an alternative school because of this, but I started concentrating REALLY hard on his mind and thought to him "Since I've been doing quite well over the past several months, you're going to give the the options of being paddled or being suspended, have a disciplinary hearing, and a recommendation to the alternative school. And if I commit as much as a level 2 offense after this should I choose to be paddled, I'll be suspended, have a disciplinary hearing, and be recommended to go to the alternative school." And sure enough, he said that exact thing to me. However, later on that day, I was in class with that same cunt stain and she was being her normal self, and I started shit talking her dead sister just to hurt her. So I was suspended, had a disciplinary hearing, and because I wouldn't apologize to her, I was sent to the alternative school again. Oh well.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

@ baptizedinblood

Are you going back to this place? If so you should set up a camera for the entire trip. Who knows what freaky shit you could catch on film


----------



## Takemyevil

I love this stuff, @ baptizedinblood's stuff was great!

The only thing I can think of that's happened to me was that we were watching a film, (me, my dad, my sister and my mum) all in the same room. The hall light was off to give a more "cinema" feeling. I was about 7 and we were watching some animated fairy tale or some shit. Anyway the film ends and cuts straight to static on the TV with a woman's voice screaming "GET OUT NOW!" over and over at a much louder volume than the TV was set too. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

This happened to me about 2 months ago.
I was walking home from work at about 2:00 am (I live in this town called Villa La Angostura) on this road: 






I live about 2 miles away from my job. This happened about 200 meters down the road from that same pic. Of course, at that time there was no one walking outside but me and it was pretty damn cold, so eager to get home to my girlfriend I started jogging. I was wearing a backpack where I kept some stuff from work and a change of clothes. Mind you, walking at night around here is damn creepy and I was listening to my Ipod to pass the time and get distracted. Anyway... so I started jogging and about 2 mins later I feel like someone grabs my backpack and just pulls me backwards, making me come to a complete stop and stumble quite a bit. 
I turn around inmediately, expecting to see a friend or whomever laughing about the scare they gave me. Only there was absolutely NOBODY there and there was no where to hide for anyone. It only took me about a second to turn around so it was impossible for anyone to find a place to hide that quickly unless they were the Flash.
Needless to say I was pretty shocked so I took my earphones off and looked around and all there was was silence. I checked my backpack just in case I had forgotten to close it up and someone had run up and grabbed something really quickly but everything was in its place. 

It was not something I imagined. I was running, something grabbed me and jerked me backwards pretty bad. 

After that I ran about twice as fast and got home safe. 

There a lot of stories about "duendes" (or goblins) around these parts, but I never believed them. I don't know what the hell that was but it was some weird shit.

A guy I met also told me a story about being camping in the woods and he and some friends seeing like a floating head with long dreadlocks just passing by. Apparently they saw it twice on different days.

Woods are creepy, lol.


----------



## Nonservium

I've relayed a few stories on OT from a period of time I spent living in a "haunted" house. I don't talk about them too much and neither do the folks who experienced much of this with me. It's all nearly 15 years into my past now but there are some pretty wild tales that came out of it.

_Full disclosure: I'm pretty skeptical of most things and identify as atheist but not a strict materialist, I guess the term for what fits my outlook best is "possibilianist." Not trying to start a debate or fight, this is just how the world gets processed through my mind. I'm not prone to flights of fancy or any shit like that, what I'm about to relay is just how shit went down around me._

I lived in this house in two distinctly different times in my life, one early childhood and one late teens/early adulthood. We moved out when I hit middle school and moved back to it when I was in the last half of high school. I stayed until my early 20's. From ~17 to ~20 I was there either on my own or with a series of roommates.

When I was roughly 19 I dated the same girl for quite a while. We either spent the nights at my house or her parents house most of the time. She didn't really like my house (everyone thought the place was creepy, outside of me I guess) but would stay there anyways.

During this time I had a typical slacker job at a locally owned video store. The store was basically ran by me and my circle of friends. My GF at the time was good friends with a girl who worked with me and whom basically functioned as my little sister most of my life. The faux-little sister actually had keys to my house and would just hang around even if I wasn't home. This night in particular they went to my place early and started drinking. I didn't get off work until after 11pm so by the time I got home they were fucking tanked.

The second I get in the door the GF is aggressively playful and even a little hostile. She was a bit of a mean drunk so I was expecting this but she was a bit drunker than normal. She gets more and more frustrated with her inability to get the better of me in various ways throughout the night and eventually decides to take a swing at me. We had all three been drinking by this point. I'm a big dude, 6'2"/220lb or so, but I move fast and have good reflexes. I caught this sloppy drunk punch in mid-flight and sort of bear-hugged her until she calmed down. She got mad as fuck about this but I wasn't gonna just let her get all crazy pants on me.

By the time she pulls this shit the faux-lil sis decides its time to go and bolts before I can get her keys to keep her from driving. I was a little tipsy too and decided I didn't want to take the GF home so she can either calm down or sleep in the fucking living room but I'm not driving. She opts for the living room out of spite and hits the couch. She's out in minutes. I get the crazy broad a pillow and blankets and haul my ass to bed.

She went to sleep close to 2am or so. I get woke up out of a dead sleep at about 5am. I look up, she's at the foot of my bed in tears and every light in the house is on. Literally every light in the house. I'm immediately on edge and curious. She won't say anything other than take me home and is persistent with it so I do. For the rest of the time we dated, which wasn't long after that shit, she refused to come back to the house even though it was pretty much the center of where we all hung out. I never got what happened out of her before she left town so I just chalked it up to the normal weirdness of that house.

About 6 months after she's gone I finally get it out of my little sister whom she told everything. After I went to bed she woke up and left the couch to go to the bathroom. When she came back to the living room the blanket and pillow I had put on her before I crashed had been perfectly laid out in the living room floor with the pillow at the top, she had left it all on the couch. She thought it was odd but went back to sleep after gathering it all back up and putting it back on the couch with her. She woke up a while later after hearing her name be called to find the blanket and pillow back in the floor in a perfect square again but as she's coming to she realizes its multiple voices calling her name and that there's no one in the room with her.

From what I gathered that's when she turned on all the lights in the house and came into my room, which was on the other side of the house, and demanded to be taken home.

I'm not sure why she never told me about all this in person or at least via an IM or something but she wouldn't talk about it to me. That's not the only story like this from that house but it's all I have time to type at the moment. Enjoy.


----------



## baptizedinblood

METAL_WIZARD said:


> @ baptizedinblood
> 
> Are you going back to this place? If so you should set up a camera for the entire trip. Who knows what freaky shit you could catch on film



I might, we usually go during the summer so I'm sure we'll go again sometime soon. I'll setup a couple cameras next time I go


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Awesome. If you go and manage NOT to die, and catch something interesting on camera, throw up some youtube links or something. I am intruiged.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Even if you die, make sure someone uploads the damn videos!


----------



## jeleopard

baptizedinblood said:


> Alright, this is one motherfucking insane story that I'm about to drop on you motherfuckers. Better wear some diapers because you're about to shit bricks.



Bricks were shat. The ending legitimately made me jump and almost scream "HOLY FUCK.".

Roommates think I'm crazy now.


----------



## Black43

Takemyevil said:


> Anyway the film ends and cuts straight to static on the TV with a woman's voice screaming "GET OUT NOW!" over and over at a much louder volume than the TV was set too.


Oh my Fuck just reading that made me jump! 

Anyway, i have two personal accounts i wish to share with you.

The first one happened over a year ago involved my ex-girlfriend Monique who was generous enough to let me and the singer of our band crash at her place for the night (we had a gig early in the morning and the other three slept in the car). This house was really old and a bit creepy (Monique's family were rich). I got the guest room and the singer slept in Monique's room. The guest room was really creepy in the fact that there was absolutely NO furniture in the room, and Monique had set up a little air matress in the centre of the room. There was one tiny window, and two doors - one that lead to her room, and one that went out into a long hallway with nothing but a locked door at the end. When i asked her why there was a locked door there she said that it had been there since they had bought the house and that it lead to an old wine cellar. So i ignored the door, left my gear in the corner and lie awake for a bit. I heard some scratching and bumping, but i dismissed that (they had cats).

That night, i had a nightmare about a giant doll that terrorized two children (FUCK THAT DOLL WAS SCARY) in their house. Turns out that the doll wasn't giant - the children were tiny and resided in the dollhouse. Eventually the children came to a room that looked exactly like the guestroom i was sleeping in, except inside it there was nothing but a giant see-saw, which the children used to break the doll's head open. I don't know why, but that nightmare terrified me to no end. I woke up at about 2 am with a start and looked up. I thought it had been a trick of the light, but i rubbed my eyes, and directly above me was a black silhouette of a person with a strangely wide head, leaning over me. I looked at the door to the weird hallway, it was wide open and the mysterious locked door was ajar, the figure disappeared and reappeared at the cellar door, then it slammed incredibly quickly and at that instant our singer and Monique screamed. I almost shit myself - fearing another attack, i pulled the duvet cover over my head, slowly and carefully, and sat there for the rest of the night.

When i asked them why they had screamed that night, they had said they both had the same dream - a dream about the cellar door opening. We tried the door, and it was locked. The weirdest part about the whole night was that one of the cats had mysteriously disappeared. Monique never saw it again. 

My second account involves the school my mum works in. My school finishes two weeks before hers, and i decided to help out because she teaches Kindergarten and she had a retarded kid and since her helper was on maternity leave and this kid is a handful, i volunteered. Anyway, about three months ago, this kid goes on about a kid dressed in white talked to him in the bagroom. Since he was retarded, i didn't give it too much thought.

Anyway, about a week after this occurence, he claimed he had talked to it again, and again i dismissed this as random raving.

My 'encounter' occured the next day. I was sitting at one of the computers in the Kindergarten classroom (my laptop doesn't work with the network there and i needed internet). It was about 4pm, and mum was at a staff meeting. The computers are positioned so that your back is turned to the bagroom at the front of the classroom. The bagroom is between the classroom and the front door. I was on the internet when the front door slammed so hard that the windows shook. The lights began to flicker, and i instinctively looked back at the front door - only i couldn't. For some inexplicable reason, i couldn'tturn to directly face the bagroom, only turn enough see it in the corner of my eye. From what i could gather, the bagroom was pitch-black, except for a vague white glow. This went on for about a minute. Then the lights went back on, i could turn around again and i threw the door open and sprinted toward the staffroom as fast as i could.

When i asked mum about it, she said that she had been getting odd feelings from the bagroom, but that was all she knew. It wasn't until i asked the principal of the school about it, and he said that a kid had died in a car accident (it got his whole family, actually) a number of years ago, and he was a student in the school. The next day they found his schoolbag, hanging in the bagroom.

I swear to God that these accounts are true and since these two nothing else has ever happened to me. I also have accounts from friends, which i'll post later.


----------



## GizmoJunior

We gotta keep this thread going, it's awesome! I have two more stories to add that I had forgotten about. Ill post em' tomorrow cause my phones about to die and I'm being lazy.


----------



## ittoa666

Love a good creepy story. Keep it up guys!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

@Black43
WHY YOU NO GO INTO CELLAR!?!? Must investigate!!!
Also, this is my favorite thread ever right now


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Also, we need more stories and more frequently. Im having withdrawals waiting for more lol
(Holds flashight under face in the dark)


----------



## Black43

METAL_WIZARD said:


> @Black43
> WHY YOU NO GO INTO CELLAR!?!? Must investigate!!!
> Also, this is my favorite thread ever right now


It was the middle of the night and i had no particular interest in being ass-raped by Satan


----------



## DjentDjentlalala

If those stories are all true... Cant get how you guys didnt shit your pants haha


----------



## watson503

A few years ago when I was still with my ex, we lived in her house with her two children from a previous relationship. The house always had a weird vibe to it, especially at night, a lot of this had to do with her son who was @ 2 and a half at the time - he was born with Holz-Oram syndrome and had a lot of anger issues but most of all since he began to talk he spoke of someone called "The Bad Man" and would refuse to sleep in his own room. Of course kids at this age always pull shit not to sleep in their own room but it was beyond that, you could tell he was actually terrified of something. Any time he referred to the Bad Man wasn't out of fear but I did want to add that as it goes along with the story. He would see this person or whatever it was at random times, sometimes in that room or in the house or on the front porch, but he seemed honestly freaked-out by it, not like he was playing in any way.

The week this took place my girl had been telling me she had been freaked-out every night after I'd leave and just felt a lot of weird/negative energy and kept hearing things at night coming from that bedroom. The first night I was off was a Friday so we were up late and at one point around 1am she needed to take a leak and asked me to walk with her to the bathroom which was down the hall - to get to the restroom you had to walk past the bedroom and she was freaked-out by all the weird stuff that had been going on that week. I gave her some hell and we were laughing about the whole thing so we walked down the hall and as soon as we got near the bedroom, this noise begins out of nowhere - in the bedroom a Playskool tape recorder toy just went off with this child's song and lights coming from the toy which was really bizarre as no one was in there and nothing was next to the toy. We were tripping-out but not that much on my part as at this point I hadn't gone in there to check and thought maybe there was some explanation for this. My girl was really freaking as she sat on the toilet and I was kind of messing with her about the whole thing and said I'd check it out. So as we go to walk back down the hall we were saying how it must have been just a freak incident and sure enough as soon as we got by the door we paused and looked in the dark room and not a second later this thing starts playing a song again and the lights are flashing on it as if it was on - my girl actually ran into the living room and I was freaked-out but turned the lights on and picked the thing up - the only way it would play a song and the lights would flash were if you pressed the play button and that tripped me out because nothing was near the damn thing, it had been sitting there by itself. I put it down and turned the lights off and went in the living room and told her, as soon as I explained how I picked it up and there was no way it could turn on without pushing one of the buttons, that damn song came on again from in the room...THAT freaked me out and I went and shut the door. Maybe you had to be there, but it was creepy as hell. Fast-forward a week or two and I was up late - after that night we kept that bedroom door shut at night - I went to use the restroom down that hall and after a few seconds in there began hearing all kinds of noises coming from that room, it was like there were several kids in there playing and just made my blood run cold.
A few months later, my girl was going through some old pictures and her son was looking at them as she did. He had never met his real dad or any of his family and as my girl flipped to the next picture, he started yelling "That's the Bad Man, that's the Bad Man, mommy!!!" - it was a picture of his grandfather who had died the day after he was born.


----------



## jeleopard

watson503 said:


> A few years ago when I was still with my ex, we lived in her house with her two children from a previous relationship. The house always had a weird vibe to it, especially at night, a lot of this had to do with her son who was @ 2 and a half at the time - he was born with Holz-Oram syndrome and had a lot of anger issues but most of all since he began to talk he spoke of someone called "The Bad Man" and would refuse to sleep in his own room. Of course kids at this age always pull shit not to sleep in their own room but it was beyond that, you could tell he was actually terrified of something. Any time he referred to the Bad Man wasn't out of fear but I did want to add that as it goes along with the story. He would see this person or whatever it was at random times, sometimes in that room or in the house or on the front porch, but he seemed honestly freaked-out by it, not like he was playing in any way.
> 
> The week this took place my girl had been telling me she had been freaked-out every night after I'd leave and just felt a lot of weird/negative energy and kept hearing things at night coming from that bedroom. The first night I was off was a Friday so we were up late and at one point around 1am she needed to take a leak and asked me to walk with her to the bathroom which was down the hall - to get to the restroom you had to walk past the bedroom and she was freaked-out by all the weird stuff that had been going on that week. I gave her some hell and we were laughing about the whole thing so we walked down the hall and as soon as we got near the bedroom, this noise begins out of nowhere - in the bedroom a Playskool tape recorder toy just went off with this child's song and lights coming from the toy which was really bizarre as no one was in there and nothing was next to the toy. We were tripping-out but not that much on my part as at this point I hadn't gone in there to check and thought maybe there was some explanation for this. My girl was really freaking as she sat on the toilet and I was kind of messing with her about the whole thing and said I'd check it out. So as we go to walk back down the hall we were saying how it must have been just a freak incident and sure enough as soon as we got by the door we paused and looked in the dark room and not a second later this thing starts playing a song again and the lights are flashing on it as if it was on - my girl actually ran into the living room and I was freaked-out but turned the lights on and picked the thing up - the only way it would play a song and the lights would flash were if you pressed the play button and that tripped me out because nothing was near the damn thing, it had been sitting there by itself. I put it down and turned the lights off and went in the living room and told her, as soon as I explained how I picked it up and there was no way it could turn on without pushing one of the buttons, that damn song came on again from in the room...THAT freaked me out and I went and shut the door. Maybe you had to be there, but it was creepy as hell. Fast-forward a week or two and I was up late - after that night we kept that bedroom door shut at night - I went to use the restroom down that hall and after a few seconds in there began hearing all kinds of noises coming from that room, it was like there were several kids in there playing and just made my blood run cold.
> A few months later, my girl was going through some old pictures and her son was looking at them as she did. He had never met his real dad or any of his family and as my girl flipped to the next picture, he started yelling "That's the Bad Man, that's the Bad Man, mommy!!!" - it was a picture of his grandfather who had died the day after he was born.




Oh. Shit.

Need moar.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Asrial said:


> We had a Madonna-statuette (religious, not the pop-singer ) in our house, which was given to us by my great grand-mother. My mother decided to place my infant baby sister right below the madonna in her crib. Not more than 1 hour later, while she was sleeping, the madonna tipped down and landed in the crib. She wasn't harmed, so the place the madonna stood was checked for levelness; 100% level. It was odd, so they just placed it back and thinking it was an incident. Half an hour later, same thing happens, but actually manages to hit her this time around. It's placed next to the chimney and close to the reading chair this time.
> 
> A couple of years ago, my sister was reading in the chair; it fell down and hit her arm. Now placed next to the TV on the most level and stable place in the entire house.
> 4 months ago, she was vacuum cleaning and standing below it; it fell down over her and was smashed to pieces in the process.
> 
> Really fucking odd.



Don't blink. Whatever happens, don't blink. Blink and you're dead.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I typically have dreams about things I experience soon thereafter. It's kind of creepy.

I have dreams about people I don't know and then I meet them randomly within a week - month...
I have dreams about places I've never been and somehow I end up going there randomly...
I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...
I've even had dreams about VERY specific scenarios (like a game for instance) and I remember the exact sequence of events and their outcomes. I've tried to consciously change what I did to trigger certain things in the dream and the outcome is STILL the same...


----------



## baptizedinblood

watson503 said:


> A few years ago when I was still with my ex, we lived in her house with her two children from a previous relationship. The house always had a weird vibe to it, especially at night, a lot of this had to do with her son who was @ 2 and a half at the time - he was born with Holz-Oram syndrome and had a lot of anger issues but most of all since he began to talk he spoke of someone called "The Bad Man" and would refuse to sleep in his own room. Of course kids at this age always pull shit not to sleep in their own room but it was beyond that, you could tell he was actually terrified of something. Any time he referred to the Bad Man wasn't out of fear but I did want to add that as it goes along with the story. He would see this person or whatever it was at random times, sometimes in that room or in the house or on the front porch, but he seemed honestly freaked-out by it, not like he was playing in any way.
> 
> The week this took place my girl had been telling me she had been freaked-out every night after I'd leave and just felt a lot of weird/negative energy and kept hearing things at night coming from that bedroom. The first night I was off was a Friday so we were up late and at one point around 1am she needed to take a leak and asked me to walk with her to the bathroom which was down the hall - to get to the restroom you had to walk past the bedroom and she was freaked-out by all the weird stuff that had been going on that week. I gave her some hell and we were laughing about the whole thing so we walked down the hall and as soon as we got near the bedroom, this noise begins out of nowhere - in the bedroom a Playskool tape recorder toy just went off with this child's song and lights coming from the toy which was really bizarre as no one was in there and nothing was next to the toy. We were tripping-out but not that much on my part as at this point I hadn't gone in there to check and thought maybe there was some explanation for this. My girl was really freaking as she sat on the toilet and I was kind of messing with her about the whole thing and said I'd check it out. So as we go to walk back down the hall we were saying how it must have been just a freak incident and sure enough as soon as we got by the door we paused and looked in the dark room and not a second later this thing starts playing a song again and the lights are flashing on it as if it was on - my girl actually ran into the living room and I was freaked-out but turned the lights on and picked the thing up - the only way it would play a song and the lights would flash were if you pressed the play button and that tripped me out because nothing was near the damn thing, it had been sitting there by itself. I put it down and turned the lights off and went in the living room and told her, as soon as I explained how I picked it up and there was no way it could turn on without pushing one of the buttons, that damn song came on again from in the room...THAT freaked me out and I went and shut the door. Maybe you had to be there, but it was creepy as hell. Fast-forward a week or two and I was up late - after that night we kept that bedroom door shut at night - I went to use the restroom down that hall and after a few seconds in there began hearing all kinds of noises coming from that room, it was like there were several kids in there playing and just made my blood run cold.
> A few months later, my girl was going through some old pictures and her son was looking at them as she did. He had never met his real dad or any of his family and as my girl flipped to the next picture, he started yelling "That's the Bad Man, that's the Bad Man, mommy!!!" - it was a picture of his grandfather who had died the day after he was born.



Last line gave me some gnarly chills.


----------



## jeleopard

Konfyouzd said:


> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...



1. try to dream of six numbers
2. Buy powerball tickets with every combination with those numbers
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Konfyouzd said:


> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...



WHAT DO THE NUMBERS MEAN, MASON?


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Jokes aside, I've had a pretty normal life, minus one house we had back in Virginia.

We lived in this gated community which was basically a huge suburb built into the side of I guess I'd call it a valley. Between all the houses were tons of trees, so it was basically like all the houses were built into a forest.

Pretty beautiful place, honestly. Called Aquia Harbour, in Stafford, Virginia.

Basically enough, I'd go walking at night, because the smell of the air was splendid. But one night, I walked a little further than usual. Suddenly the air gets cold and the hair on the back of my neck stands up. I look around... nothing. No lights on in the nearby houses with people staring or anything. I'm pretty much alone. I keep walking, a little faster than before, to see movement in the shadows under a tree out of the corner of my eye. I walk over to the tree to see if there was like a dog or something (there were a lot of dogs and cats around the Harbour). Walk over to the tree... nothing. Then it gets really cold again, so I pulled out my phone and checked what the forecast for the night was. Supposedly it's like 70 degrees outside. Swear to God it felt like it was in the 30s.

At this point I decided to turn around because now I'm shivering and a little weirded out. The wind picks up and starts making a legit howling noise, and I drop my phone by accident. Out of the corner of my eye again, I see movement. It's in the shape of like a person shaking violently. I look over, wind stops dead and there's no movement. Absolute dead silence.

Then the street lights start going out.

One by one, down the street, they go out, and make a noise like a bulb blowing. PFF. PFF. PFF. PFF. Out of the corner of my eye I see more of the flailing shadow shapes.

I bolted for home, made it in the door at exactly 3:45 am.

Find out on the news the next day that there was a sort of electrical surge throughout the street light network that caused all the lights to blow "simultaneously" throughout Aquia Harbour.

Find out three days later that a friend I knew back in Georgia (where I lived before I lived in Virginia) nearly died of electrocution at around 3:30 in the morning that same night while he was working on his computer.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

I also Googled "shadow people" and "shadow men" and it came up with this.

Shadow people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently I'm not the only one to see these things.  Which is a little unsettling.


----------



## zakattak192

This entire thread in a nutshell.


----------



## Konfyouzd

jeleopard said:


> 1. try to dream of six numbers
> 2. Buy powerball tickets with every combination with those numbers
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!



I dunno if I can try to dream about something. When I go to bed with something on my mind I usually either don't dream at all or I don't dream about whatever I was thinking about. My mind does its own thing pretty much all the time. For a while I thought I was the one in control, but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I recall this one story my grandma told me about a neighbour of her who used to suffer from insomnia. Said neighbour told my grandma about this one time when she woke up in the middle of the night and, not being able to conceal sleep, had tried to find something on TV worth watching. 

As she was walking around the dark living room of her house, she heard noises coming from the street just in front of her house. She got closer to the windows and realized the noises were nothing but someone's weeping. She slowly and carefully raised the curtains, so that whoever or _whatever _was on the street wouldn't know she was there, listening to said weeping. 

What did she see on the street?

A newly-wed couple, two little girls walking behind the couple, and a car slowly moving behind them. You can imagine how disturbing and creepy such an image must have been for that woman, as it was around 1 AM, and well, there were some strange things about those people on the street:

For one, she wasn't able to recognize any of them. Nor the man, nor the woman, much less the girls. She also didn't know that a wedding was supposed to take place on that day. And even then, who marries that late/early?

Another weird thing: remember the aforementioned weeping? One would think that it would be the bride the one responsabile for those noises. But no. The weeping sounds seemed to come from that car that followed the couple. 

Having realized this, the woman ran back to her bedroom and closed the door behind her, remembering what the people in the village used to say about people who had gone mad after daring to look outside their houses late at night. 

She was sure it hadn't been a dream. And my grandma believed her. And I believe what my grandma says, and everybody in my family seems to believe so, as well. And that's why no one in my family sleeps with open windows or open curtains.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## GizmoJunior

baptizedinblood said:


> Last line gave me some gnarly chills.


 
Same here, that really creeped me out.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Konfyouzd said:


> I typically have dreams about things I experience soon thereafter. It's kind of creepy.
> 
> I have dreams about I don't know and then I meet them randomly within a week - month...
> I have dreams about places I've never been and somehow I end up going there randomly...
> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...
> I've even had dreams about VERY specific scenarios (like a game for instance) and I remember the exact sequence of events and their outcomes. I've tried to consciously change what I did to trigger certain things in the dream and the outcome is STILL the same...



This happens to my mother WAY too frequently. One instance I can recall, we were returning from a week long vacation a few years ago, and on the drive back she had mentioned that she had a dream about getting a check in the mail from work, and she flat out told us the number she saw in the dream. Sure enough, we get home, check the mail and a check is in there with the exact same fucking amount of cash, down to the last penny. 

It's happened to me before as well, but I only really remember this one occurrence. Had a dream a few years back about my best friend and his grandmother (who I've never met or seen in my entire life), essentially the dream was about her passing away. Woke up the next day, hung out with my friend, and while we were out getting lunch, he received a completely random call from his parents informing us of her passing. She was healthy, no illness or anything. I saw a picture of her later on that day and she looked exactly like how I saw her in the dream, despite me *never* meeting her or seeing any photographs of her.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Konfyouzd said:


> I typically have dreams about things I experience soon thereafter. It's kind of creepy.
> 
> I have dreams about people I don't know and then I meet them randomly within a week - month...
> I have dreams about places I've never been and somehow I end up going there randomly...
> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...
> I've even had dreams about VERY specific scenarios (like a game for instance) and I remember the exact sequence of events and their outcomes. I've tried to consciously change what I did to trigger certain things in the dream and the outcome is STILL the same...


 
I've heard of this happening and only experienced something similar to it once. I had this very weird dream (everybody has em') that I was taking care of old people in my ex-girlfriend's house and one of them died, I then had to drive them to the morgue but my car was parked in the woods. I actually forgot about this dream but was sitting in calculus class and the teacher said "47". For some reason that triggered me to remember that whole dream. It was very odd and must have just been a subconscious connection I made.


----------



## baptizedinblood

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I recall this one story my grandma told me about a neighbour of her who used to suffer from insomnia. Said neighbour told my grandma about this one time when she woke up in the middle of the night and, not being able to conceal sleep, had tried to find something on TV worth watching....




Damn, that's a really fucking creepy story.


----------



## jeleopard

Man. The only kind of weird story I have is that I went to a supposedly-haunted prison once, and my brother, who was trying to take a picture of me all day, snuck a picture of me in an empty cell. We looked at his phone and there was like a face in the picture or something to the side of me. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Webmaestro

Two things:

1. At about age 8, I was up late one night (alone) watching TV... feet up on the coffee table. Suddenly, there were 3 hard knocks on said coffee table... as if someone was standing right there and went KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK on the table. I heard it as well as felt it in my feet. Fucking A. I hauled ass upstairs and was freaked out for years aftarward.


2. Fast-forward some years--a young teenager now. Up late one night reading a book in my room. Again, alone (I basically raised myself), no one else in the house. My fucking doorknob turns, so I look over expecting someone to walk in. Figured someone had come home and I hadn't heard them. Nope. Doorknob is released. I immediately get up to see who it was. No one in the house, no one in the driveway, house still locked tight, etc. Again, freaked out for years afterward.

Luckily, nothing bizarre has happend since... or I'd be seeing a shrink to figure out whether I have a brain disorder, or am genuinely some kind of goddman conduit between this life and the next.


----------



## Jake

I just have a lot of deja vu. As mentioned above I'll dream about places or people that i've never been or seen and then I'll end up there or meet the people from the dreams. It's always pretty weird but I've never experienced any "hauntings" or supernatural experiences. Aside from the overall creepy feeling that I got from Gettysburg battlefield the one time I was there at night. Just like I was being watched or something like that. Only at night though, never when I've been there during the day. 

I like going to places like that however and just trying to imagine what it would've been like to be there when events like that took place. I plan on visiting a few of the Nazi death camps, and a few major WWII battlefields and locations and documenting those experiences at some point as well.


----------



## anunnaki

Here's a weird one that my Grandmother told me.
She told me one day she was in her living room and she looked out the window and in the sky she could see what appeared to be a town that seemed to be from a long time ago and she said that she could see people walking around and stuff happening, and she couldn't believe her eyes so she called my uncle over to have a look and he saw it as well and they both told me about it and I thought it was pretty bizarre. I told her I'd try and find out some info for her on the internet but I wasn't really sure where to look short of 4chan.org/x/.

EDIT: apparently other people have seen this stuff too: http://www.mapit.kk5.org/#/the-city-in-the-sky/4535291862


----------



## jeleopard

anunnaki said:


> Here's a weird one that my Grandmother told me.
> She told me one day she was in her living room and she looked out the window and in the sky she could see what appeared to be a town that seemed to be from a long time ago and she said that she could see people walking around and stuff happening, and she couldn't believe her eyes so she called my uncle over to have a look and he saw it as well and they both told me about it and I thought it was pretty bizarre. I told her I'd try and find out some info for her on the internet but I wasn't really sure where to look short of 4chan.org/x/.



She saw a town IN THE SKY????? 

Bioshock?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^Star Wars. (cloud city)


----------



## jbab

anunnaki said:


> Here's a weird one that my Grandmother told me.
> She told me one day she was in her living room and she looked out the window and in the sky she could see what appeared to be a town that seemed to be from a long time ago and she said that she could see people walking around and stuff happening, and she couldn't believe her eyes so she called my uncle over to have a look and he saw it as well and they both told me about it and I thought it was pretty bizarre. I told her I'd try and find out some info for her on the internet but I wasn't really sure where to look short of 4chan.org/x/.
> 
> EDIT: apparently other people have seen this stuff too: Welcome - MAPIT



Bespin! It's real!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

BCrotchett said:


> I've heard of this happening and only experienced something similar to it once. I had this very weird dream (everybody has em') that I was taking care of old people in my ex-girlfriend's house and one of them died, I then had to drive them to the morgue but my car was parked in the woods. I actually forgot about this dream but was sitting in calculus class and the teacher said "47". For some reason that triggered me to remember that whole dream. It was very odd and must have just been a subconscious connection I made.



This is usually exactly how it happens. I don't know what I dreamt about is happening until one specific thing happens.

For instance... One time I had a dream about a game of pool with my dad in our basement. Everything was cool until for some reason I noticed the formation of the balls on the table and it turns out they were the exact same colors in the same positions and I was now lining up for the EXACT same game losing shot I missed in the dream...

Now in the dream I remember how I tried to spin the cue ball to get my ball to go where I wanted and I remembered the path it took when I shot that way in the dream. I purposely shot it differently and it still bounced out of the pocket in the EXACT same way it did in the dream and I lost just like in the dream.

Now... Here's the dream...

I remember lining up for the shot, the formation the balls were in and missing the shot and the path the ball took after that. After that it was like that portion of a dream was a picture on a page in a book and someone just grabbed that page and yanked it out. 

Suddenly I'm knee deep in an argument with this girl I was trying to date at the time...

Page ripped out again...

There's a random asian man yelling at me, "Lose some weight, fat boy!"

Dead serious...

So what happens?

I play the game... Miss the shot and lose. Later that day, I get into a fight with that chick and we don't speak to each other for about a month... Over the course of said month I ended up losing like 30lbs...


----------



## Nonservium

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I also Googled "shadow people" and "shadow men" and it came up with this.
> 
> Shadow people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Apparently I'm not the only one to see these things.  Which is a little unsettling.



You should take a look into some books on it, the rabbit hole goes pretty deep on that subject. Look for Jason Offutt or Brad Steiger.


----------



## dkmgwarrior

I registered just so I could post this occurrence to this thread.

Names have been changed.

About 8 or 9 years ago my mother's cousin Beth was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. Upon diagnosis she was given only 6 - 8 weeks to live. She I was very close to her family when I was a very young. Her husband Tom is a successful small town dentist and is well known in that part of Indiana for being completely painless. They had two daughters and one son. My older brother was and still is very close with the older brother and sister. The younger daughter and I would just always play around outside as toddlers. 

Anyways, after we moved away from that town in 1997 we rarely ever got to see any of them. I can hand on one hand how many times I actually seen them since then. 

Fortunately for the family, they were very well off. And tom was able to admit her to M.D. Anderson Cancer Center in Houston. Through their research and capabilities they were able to prolong her life. Many months went by and she was still doing well from what I knew. 

Being that I had not been around the family for many years, they nor her illness had not crossed my mind for a very long time. until about 2 years later.

It was a saturday night after i had fallen asleep. I dreamt that Beth had reopened a closed optometry clinic on the west east end of the same plaza that her and her husband Tom have their dentist office. My mother and I met up to go and visit her there. In my dream I had the idea it was her lifelong dream to own and run a vision center. But whether that is true in real life, I have no idea. But we had gone to see her and congratulate her. It was great seeing that she was healthy and full of joy. 

I awoke the next morning with her on my mind and hoping that she was doing okay. Around noon that day my mother called me. Beth had passed away Saturday. Approximately 6 hours before I had that dream. Maybe seeing her in my dream happy, healthy, full of joy, alive and well was her letting me know that she was ok. As we were a part of their family at one point and we all loved each other very much.

So, that was a wierd experience I thought that I should share. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Shadow ppl?

Are yo fuckin' serious? I saw one of those in my bathroom the other day. In all fairness... I was sleepy at the time and could have seen anything... But... I was shaving and I saw what appeared to be an extra shadow in my corner... As I turned to focus on it, it appeared to slip into my closet... I was done with that situation at that point...


----------



## Nonservium

Konfyouzd said:


> Shadow ppl?
> 
> Are yo fuckin' serious? I saw one of those in my bathroom the other day. In all fairness... I was sleepy at the time and could have seen anything... But... I was shaving and I saw what appeared to be an extra shadow in my corner... As I turned to focus on it, it appeared to slip into my closet... I was done with that situation at that point...



You think that's bad, take a look into David Weatherly's work on the "Black Eyed Kids." That's some truly terrifying shit right there.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Will do when I get home


----------



## MyNameIsMax

Konfyouzd said:


> I dunno if I can try to dream about something. When I go to bed with something on my mind I usually either don't dream at all or I don't dream about whatever I was thinking about. My mind does its own thing pretty much all the time. For a while I thought I was the one in control, but I'm not so sure anymore.



Learn to lucid dream


----------



## flint757

Konfyouzd said:


> Shadow ppl?
> 
> Are yo fuckin' serious? I saw one of those in my bathroom the other day. In all fairness... I was sleepy at the time and could have seen anything... But... I was shaving and I saw what appeared to be an extra shadow in my corner... As I turned to focus on it, it appeared to slip into my closet... I was done with that situation at that point...



I see shit all the time, but I actively dismiss it because I'm skeptical and a tad bit frightened by the idea. More than likely it is just my eyes playing tricks on me (part of me hopes at least ), but every time I walk past my stair well, and it is dark, I feel like something is watching me and see something in the corner of my eye kind of wispy and white. When I walk through door frames I sometimes see white flakes falling down like the door is decaying too. One truly terrifying evening I literally barricaded myself in my room after walking past the guest room. Why? Well the first time I walked past it the door was open and much like the stair well thing I described I saw some shape out of the corner of my eye and felt like I was being stared down so I picked up my pace a bit. Fast forward an hour or so, everyone has been fast asleep during this whole thing, and the fucking door is completely shut. I freaked the fuck out and went into my room, piled everything in front of the door, staring at it until sunrise. Nothing has ever actually happened and I'm fairly certain given my poor diet, sleep habits and bad vision there are a dozen rational explanations, but it is still fucking creepy. 

At my old house, when I was little, pots and pans would just make noise in our kitchen, things would fall over and we'd wake up nothing being disturbed at all. Also, sometimes I'd sleep in the living room and hear voices. Granted I was already scared so I think I manifested it, but when you're little it is scary. I've also had a few dreams that were just beyond scary, luckily none of them have ever happened in the real world.


----------



## baptizedinblood

My reaction to every story in this thread:


----------



## GizmoJunior

I used to live in this house that was out in the countryside when I was about 
twelve. My mom would often be gone at work and I was home alone. The house kinda of had an eerie feel to it but then again I was young. One day I was downstairs in the basement where my room was and I heard footsteps upstairs. I figured she had gotten home from work even though it was only two in the afternoon. No one was there so I figured I had exaggerated it. Then I hear them again but this time there is whistling. I bolted out the downstairs and stayed outside for three hours until my mom came home. She believed me but wasn't really bothered by it. The next time it happened my brother was there with me. After awhile we just got used to it though it scared the shit out of me at first.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan

I was driving my ex-girlfriend home late at night a couple years ago. It was about 1:30-2 a.m. I live in the suburbs so it's somewhat quiet at night, occasionally you will hear a plane or helicopter. Well, we were about 10 minutes away from arriving at her house when we saw this bright yellow-orange sphere of light in the sky to our left easily a half a mile away or more. We didn't think much of it at the time and thought it was a plane or helicopter like normal. As we were driving we saw this light slowly move in front of us and we rolled down the windows and drove slowly to try to figure out what the hell it was. We stopped in the middle of the road and I turned off the car. About now, we have been experiencing this for almost 5 minutes or more. While we were stopped, this light moved right over top of us and was about 100 feet up and we heard absolutely no sound at all. There were no flashing lights indicative of a plane or helicopter and absolutely no sound at all, just a big ball of yellow orange light that turned into two equal sized spheres of light. At this point we rolled up the windows and got the hell out of there. We looked back and saw absolutely nothing. The entire experience lasted about 20 minutes and it was a perfectly clear night with not a single cloud in the sky.

I still have no idea how to explain what happened.


----------



## ZEBOV

To whoever neg repped me:
Seriously... what the fuck is up with YOU? If you have a problem with me, send a PM. Or block me. Yes, you can block me on SSO. You won't see any more of my posts after that, and I may or may not see any of yours.
Or you can do what my boss did. "Once you accept that Neal (me) is just Neal, you're alright."


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Welp, never clicking on this thread again.
2spooky4me


----------



## flint757

I'm not a believer in the super natural and there isn't a movie on this planet that scares me, but recounting peoples tales of the supernatural always makes me jumpy. 

I'm looking over my shoulders like nobodies business.


----------



## Black43

Nonservium said:


> You think that's bad, take a look into David Weatherly's work on the "Black Eyed Kids." That's some truly terrifying shit right there.


Far out i'm starting to shake now!

Commenting on the dream discussion, its happened to me too. I remember, when i was little, i bought a Nintendo DS when they came out, and that night i had an extremely vivid dream of playing a racing game on it. Anyway, fast forward a month, i buy a racing game, I think it was need for speed or some shit like that. So i get into the first race, and there it is, exactly like it happened in the dream. Even the way the car drove in the race was the same. I found it so fucking creepy i got mum to return the game, and that day chilled me down to the bone 

Other things that ive managed to coax out of my friends:

My friend had a dream that he was about to jump off a cliff, when he jumped he awoke, crashing head first onto the ground. He had jumped off his bed in his sleep.

Another one of my mates went into a haunted house on the outskirts of Sydney, looked into a mirror and behind him was a painting of said mate, he looked behind him and it was just wall. This same friend was brushing his teeth in the mirror at his place, looked at the door to the bathroom in the mirror and saw the vague outline of a person standing in it.

Our band's drummer dressed up on Hallow'een to scare the shit out of his girlfriend, he was about to jump on her from behind and suddenly was pulled back, when he turned there was nothing behind him...

That's all i got for the meantime, i'll keep you posted


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

It is kind of late here in good ol' Germany, so I guess it's time for the last strange tale I know of.

When I was around 12-13, my parents decided to move to a smaller house in a fancier area of the city. Unlike our former house, this one had two stories, and the second floor could be accessed only by one set of stairs that lead into my dad's personal library. 

We lived in that house for around 7 or 8 years (not that it matters, really). It was years after my parents moved to their new house that I would hear about the strange things that were going on there and that I didn't know of:

-Apparently, both our maid and my mom had heard at least once the sound of steps on the stairs. But no one was there. My dad also remembers the hollow sound of wood hitting marmor, as if someone's cane were clashing with the steps on the stairs. Then again, no one in our family is old enough to use a cane. 

-My dad enjoys staying up late with a bottle of Vodka near his seat, our sleeping dog s underneath him and the TV in front of him. My dad told us of this one night where our dog woke up all of the sudden, stood and walked towards a spot in the "telly room". He then seemed to stare at a certain spot in the air. After a few moments, he started to bark incontrollably at the empty space. My dad tried to silence him (as it was late enough), but to no avail. 

According to my dad, it seemed like our dog had been woken up by something, and that something was only visible to our dog. My dad left the room and turned on all the lights in the hall. When he was back in the room, our dog had calmed down.

-When the time came to move, my mom asked one cousin of mine to uninstall our satellite antenna. If you know how antennas are built-in, you will know that often, you have to take the cable and lead it through the space between the roof and the ceeling. Now, the day my cousin did that, he came back to my mom with more than just a few meters of cable. Somewhere in that aforementioned empty space between roof and ceeling, he had found a flask, with soil and a plant contained in it. Now you might wonder what's so extraordinary about this. 

The previous owner of the house was an old doctor. He had died of age, but when my mom saw what was buried in the soil of that flask she figured that that doctor wasn't really supposed to die of age, but of something else, for buried deep in the soil of the flask, and chained to the plant, she found a bunch of small syringes filled with a black liquid.


----------



## GizmoJunior

This is my last tale that I can personally relate to. My girlfriend, best friend, and myself decided to visit several cemetaries a couple days before Halloween. It was all in good fun and just something to pass the time. At about eleven o' clock at night and we are driving past a very small cemetery. It was well lit with two lights, one on each side of it. My friends exclaims," I don't wanna go there it looks like a bitch cemetery!" Right after he says that both of the lights go off. Everyone in the car was pretty surprised. I parked and we all got out to walk around. The lights came back on but then shut off again. As well we took a few pictures that has small white orbs in the background.

We then went to another cemetery that was far out in the country. It was actually pretty damaged by the tornado that had passed by so you could get in through the gate which was normally locked. My girlfriend was a bit skeptical about leaving the car because it was so dark and also the last cemetery creeped her out. While sitting in the car we see a shadow roughly in the shape of a person on a tombstone. It then moved from that tombstone to another. It kept doing this for several minutes. I rolled down my window to check and make sure there was no wind. It was dead silent and there was no breeze. I believe it was a shadow person as a few people have mentioned on here. They generally seem harmless and I've also seen a few at Waverly Hills.


----------



## tacotiklah

Konfyouzd said:


> I typically have dreams about things I experience soon thereafter. It's kind of creepy.
> 
> I have dreams about people I don't know and then I meet them randomly within a week - month...
> I have dreams about places I've never been and somehow I end up going there randomly...
> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...
> I've even had dreams about VERY specific scenarios (like a game for instance) and I remember the exact sequence of events and their outcomes. I've tried to consciously change what I did to trigger certain things in the dream and the outcome is STILL the same...




I'm a real skeptic about "paranormal" stuff, but this honest to god happens to me all the time. It freaks me the fuck out every time too.


----------



## Alberto7

Two remarks about this thread:

1) We got some creepy dudes in this forum. Some of the stories have made me look several times behind my back. Even though I'm very skeptical, I still hope that nothing like that ever happens to me.

2) I love that every time I turn the page on this thread, two new ones appear. I'm only on page 2  (I'm taking my time to read it). I won't sleep for weeks. Thanks!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Am i the only one who enjoyed having this shit happen to him? 
But why did it all stop when i turned 18?


----------



## Underworld

1. My dog died on October 7, 2011. He was quite old, 15 years old, and was truly a member of our family. From day one, he was chained/attached to the same trees (we had made a cool installation with a cable attached between 2 big ass trees, and his chain rolling on that cable so that he could cover a lot of ground) and his small cabin, food and water placed besides one of these 2 trees. 

At one time last year we were having diner at home when a sudden storm stricked us. Intense winds blowing and rain. The tree where the dog's cabin used to be uprooted - it was a fully mature, healthy pine about 3 feet wide. It felt on the electric cables nearby. Huge blue sparks and flashes came from the cable, and the tree caught on fire in the heavy rain. 50 people lost electricity. That was on october 7, 2012, so exactly one year after my dog's death. 



2. About 10 years ago, I was working in the kitchen of a summer camp - I had spent all my summers at that camp as a kid, and was aware of all the cool legends and freaking stories involving native people that were past down from workers to campers for years. We even had fake native ceremonies to initiate the kids at the end of their trip. 

One week, we had a group of 10-13 y/o kids from some school in Quebec City, so all of these kids were all new to the place, and new to nature/forest. One of them was in a wheel chair, having had an accident some years before, with some paralysis in one of his arm (his hand was tightly close and he could never open it). 

They were lucky to have beautiful weather for all their trip. On their last night, however, a strong wind rose, blowing as strong as we have ever seen in that place, lasted a few minutes and then died. That's only after that that the comotion started. The vigils came back in a hurry to the worker's room, asking for back ups as a group of kids were freaking out. 

I arrived at the cabin, which was surrounded by woods. The kids were indeed freaking out, but cheerfully (if that could be!). They claimed to have seen Karunga, the native chief from the legends, wearing his hunters mask. At the moment Karunga disappeared in the wood, the wind rose and their whole cabin went shaking, only to stop with the wind falling down. Just that chilled me down to the bone. But what freaked me up the most was the kid in his wheel chair coming close to me to tell me "look, my hand works!" and slowing opening his formerly paralysed hand.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

One time I went to the bathroom and laid out a super huge stinker and there was no toilet paper. Had to sit there while my grandma went to the store to get toilet paper. 

Sorry, had to lighten the mood a bit.


----------



## Moolaka

My aunt's house is supposed to be haunted by a ghost we call Henry Friendly, he leaves old marbles of all types around the house. I've seen the marbles after the fact, other than that nothing even remotely creepy has ever happened to me. I've broken into "haunted" houses, found a hanging noose in the attic of one and evidence of squatters, but nothing otherwise.


----------



## jeleopard

Underworld said:


> But what freaked me up the most was the kid in his wheel chair coming close to me to tell me "look, my hand works!" and slowing opening his formerly paralysed hand.



Oh shit!


----------



## RZKSpieler

Tagged for interest. Creepy stuff. Shit like this has happened to my girlfriend when she lived in Missouri with her mom. Cabinet doors slamming and stuff like that. Weird stuff.


----------



## texshred777

Sister had a baby doll in a stroller thing. It had a habit of trying to walk and do a creepy giggle. Wouldn't have been so weird if it had any batteries in it.


----------



## Alberto7

Now to add something to the thread. Weird things like those that have happened to you guys have never happened to me (or, if they have, I've either found explanations for them, or simply disregarded them as things with explanations so trivial they did not even deserve a place in my memory). But there are a couple of strange accounts in my life that I do remember:

- A few years ago, my grandfather had a stroke and spent two and a half months completely paralyzed in a hospital bed. He was paralyzed, but also completely conscious and aware of his surroundings; he just couldn't move even a finger, just his eyes. It must have been terrible. At the time, my family and I lived in another country, so my dad had to take some days off work so he could visit him. My dad told us that as soon as my grandfather saw him, tears began rushing out of his eyes, and started having a bit of difficulty breathing, even with the breathing apparatus, but couldn't do anything about it. My father spent 10 days with him in intensive care, before having to come back due to work reasons. He was almost certain that that farewell was his last. After about 2 weeks of my dad having come back home, I remember waking up one day early in the morning and feeling this overwhelming sadness and a strange urge of crying my eyes out, which I did. I thought it was the stress of knowing my grandfather (whom I, and my whole family, were very attached to) was so ill and in such terrible condition. That same day, we got news that my grandfather had finally passed away after an agonizing 10 weeks. Afterwards, we sat down as a family (mom, dad, my siblings, and I) to talk and recount my dad's last moments with him. He told us how that same morning he, like me, felt incredibly sad and felt an inexplicable need to cry (mind you, I hadn't EVER seen my father cry in 20 years, until that very day). At that moment, my father and I realized that we both had that same feeling at exactly the same time, which was also exactly the time at which my grandfather was pronounced dead (accounting for the time difference between both countries). It's not exactly a creepy story, but it's an experience that I will truly never forget. Whether it was coincidence or not, it was one of those moments that really make you feel deep affection for someone. After my grandpa passed, every time I dream about him and my grandmother (who had also passed a few years before him), I wake up in a puddle of tears, though feeling quite happy of having the opportunity to spend a little while with them again.

- This happened also a few years ago. One morning, when my dad woke up to go to work, at about 5:30 am, he found a small, saucer-shaped flashlight with 3 very bright white LED's on the floor in the middle of the living room, flashing and blinking. Nobody we ever asked, even our neighbors, had ever seen that flashlight. I had been awake until about 3 am or so, and felt no one come into or out of the house. All doors and windows were locked tight, and we had no chimney, so it definitely wasn't an alien Santa . Again, not really creepy, but I do wonder how that thing got there. I wonder if my parents still have it; I should probably ask.


Again, I'm very skeptical of these kinds of stories, but I don't disregard the possibility of something for which there is no proof, for or against.


----------



## Sunyata

m3l-mrq3z said:


> The previous owner of the house was an old doctor. He had died of age, but when my mom saw what was buried in the soil of that flask she figured that that doctor wasn't really supposed to die of age, but of something else, for buried deep in the soil of the flask, and chained to the plant, she found a bunch of small syringes filled with a black liquid.



Hey man, can you explain this part a little? I don't get what it means. 

By flask you mean an actual flask? Like the kind used in chemistry? Also, how were syringes "chained" to a plant. Was the plant alive? What was the black liquid?

Sorry for som many questions, but i'm really curious...


----------



## jeleopard

Sunyata said:


> Hey man, can you explain this part a little? I don't get what it means.
> 
> By flask you mean an actual flask? Like the kind used in chemistry? Also, how were syringes "chained" to a plant. Was the plant alive? What was the black liquid?
> 
> Sorry for som many questions, but i'm really curious...



Heroin, I believe.


----------



## Alice AKW

Not supernatural, but I think it counts as uncommon.

I was thrown into a ceiling fan as a toddler, I think that's where my marbles went.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Sounds like some damn good stories ill have to come back and read the rest but the couple things that came to mind for me was at this house I would sleep in the attic that was supposed to be haunted i guess or that you could hear footsteps up there when no ones up there any lots of my cousins fell out of it cause u use a ladder to climb up. The basement steps are almost directly under the boxhole you climb up into, so I woke up and had to pissed and rushed down the ladder facing forward [cause i could do it slow no problems] and i fell half way down of course but i didnt fall down the basements steps [ I would have been fucked] i landed horizontally on the banister in between the basement steps and the walk way to the first floor which makes no sense physically i should have fell forward right over the banister. I was still half sleep it kind of felt like someone grabbed me and turned me around. Even how i landed on it wasnt as hard as it should have been as fast/high as i was coming down.


The other time was at my first apartment i bought off craigslist im pretty sure someone was murdered in, definitely got that 'watching me feeling', doors would slam n shit. Never using craigslist for shit.


----------



## crg123

So im pretty much a non believer in ghosts and such but i did have an odd experience i cant explain. 

So i did a study abroad with my collage for my senior year. One of the places my friends and i traveled on our own to was prague. We went inside the old clock tower basement which was apparently where they tortured people. We were standing around in a group and they were talking about the history of the place. I keep feeling like the guy standing next to me keeps nudging me. Im like w.e then i feel a smack on the back of my head. I was like wtf and went to yell at the guy.... then i realized there was no one standing next Actually everyone in the group was in the opposite site of the room. idk wtf happened but it still gives me the chills thinking about it


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^dude, I am hitting Prague in two days. I hope nothing similar happens to me.


...or do I?


----------



## Idontpersonally

hell yea, I would be the most asshole ghost ever.. **edit, especially if i knew i was on a tv show.


----------



## Somnium

baptizedinblood's story was awesome. Thanks for reminding me I need to read House of Leaves too! From what I've read about that book though, I can see how that would have you on edge. Circa Survive too? Fuck man, talk about atmosphere haha.


----------



## Alberto7

crg123 said:


> So im pretty much a non believer in ghosts and such but i did have an odd experience i cant explain.
> 
> So i did a study abroad with my collage for my senior year. One of the places my friends and i traveled on our own to was prague. We went inside the old clock tower basement which was apparently where they tortured people. We were standing around in a group and they were talking about the history of the place. I keep feeling like the guy standing next to me keeps nudging me. Im like w.e then i feel a smack on the back of my head. I was like wtf and went to yell at the guy.... then i realized there was no one standing next Actually everyone in the group was in the opposite site of the room. idk wtf happened but it still gives me the chills thinking about it





m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^dude, I am hitting Prague in two days. I hope nothing similar happens to me.
> 
> 
> ...or do I?



Do go. It's a beautiful, and somewhat haunting, place. I went to the clock tower as well, and thing's kinda creepy when it goes off . I happened to visit on a particularly cold and snowy December, so it felt that much more creepy . It's still great though. Definitely one of my favorite places that I've ever been to.


----------



## crg123

^ Prague is an amazing city. I went there during the winter when it was 0 degree Fahrenheit out. Out of the countries I traveled to on my study abroad its the one that sticks in my mind its like a different world. 

When I went there they were having a festival to celebrate the clock


EDit: I should note that it wasn't this exact situation but it was something similar.


----------



## theo

I've got one to contribute. 

About 2 months ago I was driving home from band practice, The bass player was about 30m ahead of me on this road and It's approximately 10:30pm and very dark, no moon that night and as we were in a pretty rural area there were no streetlights.
So we were driving through this farmland and all of a sudden everything outside and to the right of my car is lit up blue, for maybe be 3 seconds.
Not just a little area, but as far as I could see, There were some hills probably nearly a Kilometre away and everything was illuminated right up to them.

There was no spot or beam. I couldn't see where it was coming from. The only powerlines in the area were right beside me on the road. I just can't come up with any logical explanation as to what happened. I immediately called my bassist. He saw it too. Checked the net as soon as I was home and the next morning but there were no reports of anything that could have been related. I checked out the surrounding area on google maps and drive past there at least once a week. I keep my eyes peeled for anything that it could have been but I've got nothing.

Oh I should also add, I wound down my window and killed my music to listen to a plane or helicopter, Dead quiet other than our two cars.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Every now and then, Ill have a dream where everything fits together like blurry snapshots, but one of them will be more memorable than the others. Within the next couple days, I'll be going through my day, and suddenly the snapshot that I remembered in my dream will fit in PERFECTLY with what I am currently looking at.

For example, one night I dreamed that I was hanging out with my girlfriend at the Great Wolf Lodge. The next morning, she texted me asking if I wanted to go swimming at the Great Wolf Lodge with her. At the time, I thought nothing of it, and went. When I got there, we didn't feel like swimming, so we just sat down in the lobby. As soon as we both sat down, that image clicked in my mind with the dream. I was confused


----------



## mlp187

Here are a couple of my posts taken from a similar thread from 2009:

#1

My brother and I were playing hide and go seek in the house we grew up in. Our rooms were at opposite ends of an "L" shaped hall. I was the seeker and was counting while staring out my door way in case he ran by. 

Sure enough, he runs by my room, through our kitchen and ducks into our guest room. So I run in there WHILE I'm looking at him, and he goes behind the bedroom wall. A split second later I'm in the room and he's nowhere to be found. 

I yelled my brother's name in distress and he answered back "I'm not playing!" from his room at the other end of the hall. Needless to say I was scared shitless, and at that point so was my brother. We searched and there was no one else in the house. Additionally, there was nowhere for whoever/ whatever that was to exit from or hide. 

W T F.

And #2

I was 15 years old. I had what I considered to be a pretty shitty home life (major asshole step father) so I tried to get out of thehouse for any reason possible. 

My older brother was dating a girl who went to a Methodist youth group, so I decided I would start going to attain some freedom. Youth group was every Sunday from 6pm to 8pm, with an hour of some physical sport followed by an hour of snacking and talking about real life applications of biblical morals (small price to pay to be out of the house). The discussion area took place in a bungalow about 20m just outside the church. 

On this particular night, we had run short of punch. I was elected to go into the church kitchen and make some punch. The church was dark and creepy, and the lights were on a timer I could not override to turn them on. About half way through mixing the punch I started feeling really uneasy but just figured I was being a lame ass. 

I began my trek to the front of the church when I heard everyone out front laughing and carrying on. I was really happy because this meant no bible discussion and more horseplay. In fact there were more voices than I could count so that meant the late-comers had arrived. Woohoo!!! They were so loud! I opened the front door to a deathly silence and not a soul in sight. Nothing, no wind, just a clear summer evening. 

W T F.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Every now and then, Ill have a dream where everything fits together like blurry snapshots, but one of them will be more memorable than the others. Within the next couple days, I'll be going through my day, and suddenly the snapshot that I remembered in my dream will fit in PERFECTLY with what I am currently looking at.
> 
> For example, one night I dreamed that I was hanging out with my girlfriend at the Great Wolf Lodge. The next morning, she texted me asking if I wanted to go swimming at the Great Wolf Lodge with her. At the time, I thought nothing of it, and went. When I got there, we didn't feel like swimming, so we just sat down in the lobby. As soon as we both sat down, that image clicked in my mind with the dream. I was confused



Woah dude, telling the future huh? Ha but I think I may know what you mean. I have had the same thing happen, and it feels like de ja vu.


----------



## Hyacinth

I have a bunch of these types of stories.

A couple years back I was getting really into Ouija boards, so I decided to buy one. Fucking rip off at near $30, by the way. If you want a Ouija board, just make one. It's cheaper and it works just the same. Anyway, my parents and my aunt and uncle had a weird experience with Ouija boards and always advised me to stay away from them. I didn't. My friend and I were next to the fenced off tennis courts in a park near our houses using it. Keep in mind it's about 11:30ish and no one is in the park besides us. We start asking questions but the planchette doesn't move an inch. All of a sudden, the planchette jerks off the board towards the tennis court fence. Naturally our eyes follow the planchette. So now we're looking at the tennis courts and a tennis ball drops in front of us, bouncing no more than three times and rolled up to the fence where we were, as if someone had dropped it from waist height. Remember, there was no one in the park. Now, it wasn't like someone threw the ball, because if they did they'd have to be pretty far away if we couldn't even see them, and if someone had thrown the ball it wouldn't just bounce and roll gently up to us, it would bounce like crazy. We both though this was weird, so we pulled up the bottom of the chain link a little bit and took the ball with us when we left. 

We had also tried a Ouija board in a graveyard, but got no activity. Which makes sense, I guess, because if you're dead why would you hang out in the graveyard?

My dad's experience with a Ouija board is quite different. My parents and my aunt got one in the early 80s and used it. They asked all the typical questions (Anyone here? How did you die? What's your name?) and they got a guy named Mike, who explained that he had died of AIDs. Back in the early 80s, AIDs wasn't a common thing that everyone knew about. My parents knew of AIDs but they didn't know what it was or what it did to people. Mike quickly got cut off and something else took control of the planchette. They asked it questions and the conversation went like this (I just asked my dad what was said, so this is to the best of his memory)

Parents: Who are you?
Board: No one
Parents: What's your name?
Board: Zoe
P: How did you die Zoe?
Zoe: Never lived
P: That's strange. Are you an angel?
The board got a bit erratic at this point
Zoe: Hate
P: Who do you hate?
Zoe: [Dad's name]
P: Why do you hate [Dad's name]?
Zoe: Attached
My mom then said aloud "Don't hurt him" In a joking manner
Zoe: Destroy
Then the board started getting real crazy, the planchette started jerking all around the board, then in an instant it moved very smoothly, almost floaty like it was a butterfly floating around the board and spelled out the words "Love you" and "Mom" then it stopped moving. My grandma on my dad's side had died from a heart attack when he was 17. After that my dad was freaked out, needless to say. He grabbed a pad of paper and a pen and was going to attempt automatic writing in an attempt to continue contact with his mom, who he believe had just come and shook the demon off the board. Despite being left-handed, he grabbed the pen in his right hand because his mom was right handed and after a little while of just writing scribbles, he PERFECTLY AND EFFORTLESSLY signed his mom's signature with his RIGHT hand. My dad can't write a damn thing with his right hand. My aunt (different aunt than the previous one) had their mom's driver's license and they cross-checked it and the signature my dad wrote with his right hand wasn't just close, it was EXACT. My mom still has the paper.

I'll write up the other stories in a little bit. Mainly more crazy shit that's happened on my dad's side of the family.


----------



## Hyacinth

Fuck it I'm bored. I'm going to write another one. 

While my grandma was pregnant with my dad, his three older brothers were playing hide and seek. The youngest hides ontop of the stove in the kitchen. Long story short, the pilot light catches his shirt on fire and he's burned and scarred badly all up his left side. After skin grafts and whatnot, he's back to normal, except the scar going up the left side of his side/chest and onto his neck right below his chin. Fast foward about a year, my dad is a baby and the three older brothers who are now 5, 7, and 8 are going to walk around the corner to the store to get some candy. Half way to the store, my dad's oldest brother takes the youngest brother's money in typical jerk-older-brother fashion. The youngest runs back home to get more money from his mom and immediately turns around and heads to the store. He gets to the end of the block and is about to cross the street when a semi-truck hits and kills him. Fast forward a couple more years and my dad is now about 6 when his mom remarries and has a baby girl with his step-dad. She's born on the same day as the youngest brother who died and she was born with a birthmark in the shape of the scar on his chest/neck.


----------



## User Name

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Or maybe _I'M_ the changeling...


----------



## mcsalty

watson503 said:


> I gave her some hell and we were laughing about the whole thing so we walked down the hall and as soon as we got near the bedroom, this noise begins out of nowhere - in the bedroom a Playskool tape recorder toy just went off with this child's song and lights coming from the toy which was really bizarre as no one was in there and nothing was next to the toy



when i was a little kid i had a button-activated buzz lightyear toy that (according to my mom) would go off by itself. keep in mind here i'm ridiculously skeptical, so i can't say how much of this is actually true, but apparently it went off once after she took the batteries out. she ended up throwing the toy out haha


----------



## Underworld

Underworld said:


> 1. My dog died on October 7, 2011. He was quite old, 15 years old, and was truly a member of our family. From day one, he was chained/attached to the same trees (we had made a cool installation with a cable attached between 2 big ass trees, and his chain rolling on that cable so that he could cover a lot of ground) and his small cabin, food and water placed besides one of these 2 trees.
> 
> At one time last year we were having diner at home when a sudden storm stricked us. Intense winds blowing and rain. The tree where the dog's cabin used to be uprooted - it was a fully mature, healthy pine about 3 feet wide. It felt on the electric cables nearby. Huge blue sparks and flashes came from the cable, and the tree caught on fire in the heavy rain. 50 people lost electricity. That was on october 7, 2012, so exactly one year after my dog's death.





I knew I had it somewhere in my stuff... here's a picture I took after said event, just to add a touch of realism to the story!


----------



## jeleopard

MatthewLeisher said:


> I have a bunch of these types of stories.
> 
> A couple years back I was getting really into Ouija boards, so I decided to buy one. Fucking rip off at near $30, by the way. If you want a Ouija board, just make one. It's cheaper and it works just the same. Anyway, my parents and my aunt and uncle had a weird experience with Ouija boards and always advised me to stay away from them. I didn't. My friend and I were next to the fenced off tennis courts in a park near our houses using it. Keep in mind it's about 11:30ish and no one is in the park besides us. We start asking questions but the planchette doesn't move an inch. All of a sudden, the planchette jerks off the board towards the tennis court fence. Naturally our eyes follow the planchette. So now we're looking at the tennis courts and a tennis ball drops in front of us, bouncing no more than three times and rolled up to the fence where we were, as if someone had dropped it from waist height. Remember, there was no one in the park. Now, it wasn't like someone threw the ball, because if they did they'd have to be pretty far away if we couldn't even see them, and if someone had thrown the ball it wouldn't just bounce and roll gently up to us, it would bounce like crazy. We both though this was weird, so we pulled up the bottom of the chain link a little bit and took the ball with us when we left.
> 
> We had also tried a Ouija board in a graveyard, but got no activity. Which makes sense, I guess, because if you're dead why would you hang out in the graveyard?
> 
> My dad's experience with a Ouija board is quite different. My parents and my aunt got one in the early 80s and used it. They asked all the typical questions (Anyone here? How did you die? What's your name?) and they got a guy named Mike, who explained that he had died of AIDs. Back in the early 80s, AIDs wasn't a common thing that everyone knew about. My parents knew of AIDs but they didn't know what it was or what it did to people. Mike quickly got cut off and something else took control of the planchette. They asked it questions and the conversation went like this (I just asked my dad what was said, so this is to the best of his memory)
> 
> Parents: Who are you?
> Board: No one
> Parents: What's your name?
> Board: Zoe
> P: How did you die Zoe?
> Zoe: Never lived
> P: That's strange. Are you an angel?
> The board got a bit erratic at this point
> Zoe: Hate
> P: Who do you hate?
> Zoe: [Dad's name]
> P: Why do you hate [Dad's name]?
> Zoe: Attached
> My mom then said aloud "Don't hurt him" In a joking manner
> Zoe: Destroy
> Then the board started getting real crazy, the planchette started jerking all around the board, then in an instant it moved very smoothly, almost floaty like it was a butterfly floating around the board and spelled out the words "Love you" and "Mom" then it stopped moving. My grandma on my dad's side had died from a heart attack when he was 17. After that my dad was freaked out, needless to say. He grabbed a pad of paper and a pen and was going to attempt automatic writing in an attempt to continue contact with his mom, who he believe had just come and shook the demon off the board. Despite being left-handed, he grabbed the pen in his right hand because his mom was right handed and after a little while of just writing scribbles, he PERFECTLY AND EFFORTLESSLY signed his mom's signature with his RIGHT hand. My dad can't write a damn thing with his right hand. My aunt (different aunt than the previous one) had their mom's driver's license and they cross-checked it and the signature my dad wrote with his right hand wasn't just close, it was EXACT. My mom still has the paper.
> 
> I'll write up the other stories in a little bit. Mainly more crazy shit that's happened on my dad's side of the family.




Did they find out who Zoe was?


----------



## Hyacinth

jeleopard said:


> Did they find out who Zoe was?



I don't think they ever looked into it, but I did a little research and came up with the name Zozo, who goes by Zozo, Zoe, Zo, or sometimes Z, among other things. Apparently he's just some demon who likes to dick around with people on ouija boards, but he actually scares the shit out of some people haha That is, if you believe in all that stuff.


----------



## jeleopard

Funky


----------



## baptizedinblood

Oh come on, we can't let this epic thread die yet.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

MORE!!! I NEED MORE!!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

jeleopard said:


> Did they find out who Zoe was?



Yeah, who was phone?


----------



## astrocreep

We all want to know more about the cabin...


----------



## skisgaar

The weirdest thing I ever remember was when I was about 15, me and my brother were making ourselves breakfast. Our parents had gone out for coffee with some friends, so we were left alone. I went to the back door, to go to the outside fridge and get some more orange juice, but the back door was stuck. 100% completely stuck. We have 2 locks on it, and keys in at all times. It was completely unlocked. I tried and tried to get it open. It never stuck before, and it wasn't frozen shut or anything, it just wouldn't budge. I went without the juice, and me and my brother ate our breakfast. He then went up to shower while I made coffee. I turned around after, and the door keys were on the floor. No one else had touched them. We didn't remove the keys at all. But they were on the fucking floor.


----------



## mlp187

skisgaar said:


> I turned around after, and the door keys were on the floor. No one else had touched them. We didn't remove the keys at all. But they were on the fucking floor.


 
FUUUUUUCK. 

Not nearly as creep as that:

When my wife and I first moved in together as bf/gf, we used to argue a bit. One time, after a completely assinine argument (from both sides), we went to bed. We turned on the TV, and we both noticed a picture of us on the dresser had been turned upside down. It was pretty damn creepy. 

Weird little things still happen from time to time. Recently, my wife was running low on hair bands (not the Motley Crue kind). Oddly enough, a pair of hair bands (still not the Motley Crue kind) that had been tied together were placed carefully around the nozzle of a bottle of her lotion. The funny thing is she never ever ties her hair bands together. She still accuses me of being the one who put them there.


----------



## BornToLooze

This happened on the 3 year anniversary of my fiancee's grandfather passing away. We have this picture of him and her on our refrigerator from when she was little. When we got home, she found it on the floor, and our daughter who had barely started walking pointed over in that general direction and started smiling and waving. The picture falling has only happened one other time: the day her mom sent her a recording of him playing guitar and them singing You are my sunshine.

I don't know if its like his ghost or something doing it, or just a coincidence but its still weird.

Another time, after i watched Paranormal Activity I got Ouija board just to mess with. Well me and my girlfriend were messing with it and nothing happened. Then later we went to go eat, and when we came back all the towels we had laying out on the counter were folded up and put in the drawer.


This happened when I saw that smile.dog picture. I saw the picture but I didn't bother reading the story. Then that night, i had a dream and that dog was in it. I don't remember the details because it was a long time ago, i just remember that that dog was in it and it was trying to kill me. Then the next day i read the story and was freaked out.


Also, a couple weeks ago, I had a dream that this asshole my fiancee's mom is dating had given her a different name and had an arrest record as long as my leg that my fiancee's mom didn't know about. Then I told my fiancee about all of it, but she figured I was just on her stepdad's side and he was lying about her mom to try and turn us against her. A couple days later (still in the dream) they invited me and my fiancee over for dinner, and while my fiancee was talking to her mom, I went outside to smoke and he came up behind me and shot me in the head because I found out about him. Well a few days after I have the dream, guess what I find out....then a couple days after that, guess who invited us over for dinner...


----------



## muffinbutton

Ormsby Guitars posted this about a half hour ago.


> There have been MANY times Ive felt as though something, someone, has been looking over me as I build or repair an important instrument. The whole Randy Rhoads Tribute bass was an example (one day i'll tell the stories, they literally freak some people out), but another happened today.
> 
> Im doing some work on a vintage guitar, restoring, and relicing (paint touch ups, and cracking, aging, etc) it to its former glory. Unfortunately the owner passed away, but his wife wants it back the way it should be (it had some heavy mods that didnt do it many favours). Everything has to be done to the highest level, and aged, to suit the guitar.
> 
> The bridge pickup was an aftermarket one, and the request was for me to find a replacement that better suited the guitars heritage. It was the only part that wasn't original, other than the machineheads.
> 
> I found a few, ranging from $350-1200. All the wrong colour though
> 
> A friend needed some Sperzels, and offered an 'old pickup' as a trade. It was the right one, so I let him know it would be going into this restoration, and everything was sweet. I couldnt believe my luck!
> 
> Im putting the guitar back together today, and low and behold, the pickup I sourced WAS FROM THAT GUITAR ORIGINALLY. It has the original owners handwriting on the back, just like the neck pickup.
> 
> What are the odds?? The ORIGINAL pickup, back with the original guitar it came from, after 45 years.
> 
> Ive just spoken to the lady that contracted me to do the work on her hubbies guitar, and she was in shock. This isnt the first time something like this as made her feel that her husband is looking over her
> 
> I love my job.


----------



## theo

Saw the Ormsby one on his page. Massive coincidence.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

I was at summer camp, I was 14, and there were 3 of us playing basketball. We looked up in the sky and saw this weird thing, very far away, moving very sporadically in the sky. We've never figured out what it was. Certainly wasn't an airplane or helicopter.

The closest thing it resembled is a satellite falling from orbit into the Earth's atmosphere (I watched this one night). That was pretty cool.

Dunno about supernatural, but it was pretty cool, especially knowing that it wasn't JUST me who saw it


----------



## Friendroid

mcsalty said:


> when i was a little kid i had a button-activated buzz lightyear toy that (according to my mom) would go off by itself. keep in mind here i'm ridiculously skeptical, so i can't say how much of this is actually true, but apparently it went off once after she took the batteries out. she ended up throwing the toy out haha



Electricty and electromagnetism isn't a strange sorcery. A faulty button, short circuit, capacitor discharge and/or magnetic field could cause that.


----------



## baptizedinblood

astrocreep said:


> We all want to know more about the cabin...




I'm actually visiting it in 3 weeks.


----------



## astrocreep

Good luck.


----------



## GizmoJunior

baptizedinblood said:


> I'm actually visiting it in 3 weeks.



We must hear of your adventure!


----------



## Overtone

Just browsing free CL stuff and I see this
Bag of wonderful HBs & SCs
(click it first)
first thought... what is this? can it be that HB and SC means what I think? Oh shit he's even mentioning covers... it must really be about pickups! I can't believe it. Oh....


----------



## cGoEcYk

Astral projection... there are a few good books on it (Astral Dynamics is my favorite). I was doing the exercises for it for a few months and it worked. I was doing this "rope" technique one morning as I was falling back asleep to sleep in and felt these super intense fast vibrations around my chest/neck and pulled myself out of my body, sort of popping out of my neck/head. It was so unexpected and surprised the hell out of me. I fell right back into my body and had some convulsions. It was an interesting experience for me because I wanted to _know _and the ramifications are a lot to think about.

A pretty wide variety of the wierd shit has happened to me and my family. There was a period of time where I was seeing ghosts regularly (usually no biggy, rarely like a scarey evil energy or anything) and sometimes non human stuff too (wth!). I don't consider myself "psychic" or anything, but hell if I understand the nature of consciousness/reality and all that. All I know is that it blows my mind in a cool way and I want to focus on it more once I have some mastery over the mundane shit in life. 

This video that I randomly came across is one of the wierdest things that ever happened to me:


----------



## vilk

I'd astral project myself all over this hot ass student I teach on tuesdays. You ever go watch any hotties get nekkid?


----------



## Manurack

I have one. I just moved into my first apartment about a month ago with my girlfriend and just turned 1-year old baby girl.

After a week of living here, I decided to rearrange the living room furniture and tv around. I started moving stuff at about 1:30 am. After hours of moving stuff around to my likings, my iPad was charging and you know when you plug in an apple iPod/iPad in to charge, you hear that beep? Guess what? In about 5 seconds, the damn iPad beeps like 30 fucking times in 5 seconds, then the power goes out!!

My girlfriend says when my 1 year old baby is playing wither toys by herself, she stops, looks up in the air and makes a curious face and babbles at nothing. This concerns me because I've heard that babies and toddlers can see ghosts and supernatural beings. 

Right after we moved in too, the elements in our oven stopped working, the stovetop works fine, just not the oven. I checked the fuses and they appear to be ok. The previous tenants said it worked just fine when they left, odd that after we move in, it stops working!

Earlier about an hour ago before 3 am, I hear something crash in the bathroom. I go inside and find out that my daughter's stick-on the wall bath mirror falls into the tub. Freaky stuff. 

So far since living in this apartment building, I've heard that on the exact same floor that my apartment is on, there is a spirit of an old lady that looks after children in apartment 105 which is right down the hall and is currently vacant after the last woman moved out just over a month ago. One of the workers in my apartment building said that we can change the oven out of 105 and put it in our apartment, but I'm thinking of just buying new elements and keeping our current oven since I've heard that spirits and ghosts can stay onto certain items.

Anyone ever heard of a ghost/spirit transferring to a different area of the same building? Seriously guys, this scares the fuck out of me since my baby girl can walk now. I guess I'll talk with my Landlord and other tenants about the history of Cedar Manor apartments in Castlegar, BC, Canada.


----------



## bargil101

One day after school me and a mate were waiting for a friend in the music department when we saw one of our older friends in 6th form standing in his class with his back facing away from us. So basically because we're weird we got up real close to the door and stared through the window at him and started groping the air and whispering 'Adam Adam'. Then my friend turns around and stops suddenly and doesn't tell me that the teacher was standing right behind me and when I finally look back to see what's wrong she is just there looking at me, unimpressed, and my friend is standing there laughing at me. Since we were all outside the class she says 'come in boys' and opens the door for us to go in. Then after her whole class is staring at us she asks us what we want and we say we want to speak to Adam. At this point me and my friend were trying extremely hard to keep a straight face and to make it even more awkward, Adam says he has never seen us in his life and doesn't know who we are so she tells us to get out and stop acting like idiots. Then we walked out of the class and burst into tears before the door had even shut or the teacher had even turned around so she gave us the worst kind of evils.


----------



## vilk

Manurack said:


> my daughter's stick-on the wall bath mirror falls into the tub. Freaky stuff.



that's a poltergeist for sure. I'm pretty sure I've got the same one because the movie poster I tacky-waxed to the wall keeps falling, too.


----------



## danger5oh

I've had dozens of occurrences that I suppose could be called "supernatural", but since I'm on my iPhone, I'll keep this first one short.

When my 6 year old was about 3-4 and starting to learn how to form proper sentences, carry on conversations, and learn other random, general facts and knowledge about the world, he would always amaze my wife and I with some of the stuff that he knew or that he would say. Anyway, most of the time we just chalked it up to stuff that he had overheard us talking about or stuff that he had heard on TV (he wasn't going to preschool at the time), but then my wife tells me one day that she has been hearing him talking in his room, but every time she goes in and asks him what he's doing, he smiles and says nothing or that he's just playing. One day, he comes out of his room and tells my wife and I something, and I wish I remember what it was, but it was basically some fact that we couldn't believe that he knew. When I asked him who taught him that he matter of factly replied, "my ghost teacher". My wife and I looked at each other, and then I looked back at our son and asked him if that's who he talks to in his room, and he says, "yes... she teaches my all kinds of things, but sometimes she's really mean. I'm not supposed to talk to you guys about her." And with that, he turned around and went back into his room. We never heard him talking to anyone else in his room after that and when I ask him about that now, he says he has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

danger5oh said:


> I've had dozens of occurrences that I suppose could be called "supernatural", but since I'm on my iPhone, I'll keep this first one short.
> 
> When my 6 year old was about 3-4 and starting to learn how to form proper sentences, carry on conversations, and learn other random, general facts and knowledge about the world, he would always amaze my wife and I with some of the stuff that he knew or that he would say. Anyway, most of the time we just chalked it up to stuff that he had overheard us talking about or stuff that he had heard on TV (he wasn't going to preschool at the time), but then my wife tells me one day that she has been hearing him talking in his room, but every time she goes in and asks him what he's doing, he smiles and says nothing or that he's just playing. One day, he comes out of his room and tells my wife and I something, and I wish I remember what it was, but it was basically some fact that we couldn't believe that he knew. When I asked him who taught him that he matter of factly replied, "my ghost teacher". My wife and I looked at each other, and then I looked back at our son and asked him if that's who he talks to in his room, and he says, "yes... she teaches my all kinds of things, but sometimes she's really mean. I'm not supposed to talk to you guys about her." And with that, he turned around and went back into his room. We never heard him talking to anyone else in his room after that and when I ask him about that now, he says he has no idea what I'm talking about.



What. The. Fuck.


----------



## danger5oh

DanakinSkywalker said:


> What. The. Fuck.



Oh, it gets better lol. My son is the sweetest, funniest kid, but he can be extremely creepy. He is a sleepwalker. Sometimes he wakes up and turns on literally every light and TV in the house. Sometimes he walks around outside. Sometimes he crawls under our bed and my wife and I will wake up in the morning and find only his head poking out from under the bed skirt.

On one occasion I woke up in the middle of the night to find him standing next to me on the side of the bed in total darkness. I noticed he was holding something behind his back. Now, maybe it's because I've seen too many horror movies, but it seemed a little creepy to me. When I asked him what he was holding he simply said, "here...", and calmly handed me one of his shoes lol.

On another occasion I woke up on the middle of the night, again with him standing next to me... only this time his eyes were wide open and he was staring hard at me. It was too dark for him to notice that I was awake, so I laid there and observed him for about 10 minutes. He didn't move once, and this is normally a kid who couldn't keep still to save his life. I finally asked him what he was doing and he monotonously replied, "nothing." So I asked him why he was standing there, and this time he said almost in a whisper, "because I was watching you..." Now, not to try to sound like a badass, but I'm usually not afraid of anything, but I'd be a liar if I said that my 4 year old son didn't make me nervous. I quickly tried to put a little bass back in my voice and told him to go back to bed, and he simply said, "yes, dad" and went back to bed.


----------



## jeleopard

danger5oh said:


> Oh, it gets better lol. My son is the sweetest, funniest kid, but he can be extremely creepy. He is a sleepwalker. Sometimes he wakes up and turns on literally every light and TV in the house. Sometimes he walks around outside. Sometimes he crawls under our bed and my wife and I will wake up in the morning and find only his head poking out from under the bed skirt.
> 
> On one occasion I woke up in the middle of the night to find him standing next to me on the side of the bed in total darkness. I noticed he was holding something behind his back. Now, maybe it's because I've seen too many horror movies, but it seemed a little creepy to me. When I asked him what he was holding he simply said, "here...", and calmly handed me one of his shoes lol.
> 
> On another occasion I woke up on the middle of the night, again with him standing next to me... only this time his eyes were wide open and he was staring hard at me. It was too dark for him to notice that I was awake, so I laid there and observed him for about 10 minutes. He didn't move once, and this is normally a kid who couldn't keep still to save his life. I finally asked him what he was doing and he monotonously replied, "nothing." So I asked him why he was standing there, and this time he said almost in a whisper, "because I was watching you..." Now, not to try to sound like a badass, but I'm usually not afraid of anything, but I'd be a liar if I said that my 4 year old son didn't make me nervous. I quickly tried to put a little bass back in my voice and told him to go back to bed, and he simply said, "yes, dad" and went back to bed.



The fuck dude. Your kid sounds like a cliché horror movie waiting to happen XD


----------



## danger5oh

jeleopard said:


> The fuck dude. Your kid sounds like a cliché horror movie waiting to happen XD



I saved the best for last. We woke up to the sound of my son screaming bloody murder. My wife got out of bed and turned on the hallway light to find our son laying on his stomach in the hallway with his legs sticking part way into the doorway. He was still screaming, his face had a look of pale, desperate fear, and he was writhing back and forth, reaching his arms out as if he was trying to claw his way away from something. My wife quickly picked him up and cradled him in her arms, telling him that he was okay and that he was sleep walking again and having a bad dream. He insisted that he wasn't dreaming and that a scary kid was trying to drag him under the bed. We kept trying to reassure him that there was no scary kid and that he was having a nightmare, but we stopped talking as his attention quickly shot up to the wall behind us as he said, "yes there is... he's crawling up the wall behind you!" We both turned around immediately and saw nothing. Just a blank wall. When we turned back around, our son was fast asleep as if nothing had ever happened. When we asked him about it in the morning, he couldn't remember anything.


----------



## jeleopard

danger5oh said:


> I saved the best for last. We woke up to the sound of my son screaming bloody murder. My wife got out of bed and turned on the hallway light to find our son laying on his stomach in the hallway with his legs sticking part way into the doorway. He was still screaming, his face had a look of pale, desperate fear, and he was writhing back and forth, reaching his arms out as if he was trying to claw his way away from something. My wife quickly picked him up and cradled him in her arms, telling him that he was okay and that he was sleep walking again and having a bad dream. He insisted that he wasn't dreaming and that a scary kid was trying to drag him under the bed. We kept trying to reassure him that there was no scary kid and that he was having a nightmare, but we stopped talking as his attention quickly shot up to the wall behind us as he said, "yes there is... he's crawling up the wall behind you!" We both turned around immediately and saw nothing. Just a blank wall. When we turned back around, our son was fast asleep as if nothing had ever happened. When we asked him about it in the morning, he couldn't remember anything.



*SHIT*


----------



## ittoa666

Get out of the house?!


----------



## MFB

This one time, I tried to warn my buddy about teh demons, but then _I_ was teh demons!!1!!!11!1!


----------



## theo

MFB said:


> This one time, I tried to warn my buddy about teh demons, but then _I_ was teh demons!!1!!!11!1!



Then who was phone?


----------



## Jake

danger5oh said:


> Fucking horror stories about son and house








That would be my reaction to all of what I just read from you, fuck it made me look around my room and make sure nobody was watching me, now I'm weirded out, shit.


----------



## danger5oh

ittoa666 said:


> Get out of the house?!



Needless to say, we don't live there anymore . He still sleep walks on occasion, but it's usually pretty mellow compared to some of the freaky crap he used to do. Now, we usually just find him sleeping in different parts of the house in the mornings.


----------



## CrashRG

My grandmother, who is very religious I might add, claims to have actually been approached by the devil when she was in her early 20's on her family farm. She has told me on several occasions that she was in the garden picking tomatos and cucumbers when she began to smell a very heavy sulfur odor. Upon standing up and turning around, she said that a few feet from her a man in a tattered suit was standing, smiled and walked up to her and asked what she was doing on such a fine day. She told me that the sulfur smell was so unbearable that she had to do everything she could not to vomit, and ran back to the house to get her father. The "man" that approached her in the garden was nowhere to be found, and they never saw him again. 

My grandmother always went into greater detail about his looks than what I can remember outside of the unbearable sulfur odor, tattered suit, black chipped/split fingernails, and horrible skin. Myself, not being too religious and kind of on the fence about it in general, was always creeped out by this story. She's told me several times through-out the years, and although shes turning into the typical wandering mind, senile, crazy old grandmother - this story never changes a shred with her. 

My father in law, an avid outdoorsman and hunter, actually stopped going in the woods for 2 years shortly after my wife and I started dating. He said he saw something in the woods that in his 35+ years of outdoor adventures, he could not begin to explain, but yet he refuses to talk about it and actually becomes very irate if you badger him about it, which I made the mistake of doing. Not really sure what to think about it.


----------



## GizmoJunior

717ctsjz said:


> That would be my reaction to all of what I just read from you, .... it made me look around my room and make sure nobody was watching me, now I'm weirded out, shit.


 
That's what this thread is for!


----------



## danger5oh

CrashRG said:


> My father in law, an avid outdoorsman and hunter, actually stopped going in the woods for 2 years shortly after my wife and I started dating. He said he saw something in the woods that in his 35+ years of outdoor adventures, he could not begin to explain, but yet he refuses to talk about it and actually becomes very irate if you badger him about it, which I made the mistake of doing. Not really sure what to think about it.



I MUST know... post up his email and we'll all badger him!


----------



## T-e-r-r-y

I got one! After an out of town show I drove back at around 2am, and I was pretty tired. On the way home my car sort of got stuck in 2nd gear and accelerated wildly beyond my control. The clutch was jammed, so I checked my mirrors (all clear) turned the ignition off, stuck my hazards on, and was able to get the car safely to the side of the road. There were no cars around at all, and I was sure I was on the road on my own.

A man appeared at the drivers door and knocked the window, which startled me in my rather panicked state. He said, "are you okay son? Do you need a hand?"
I explained I was fine and the car started normally again.

As I drove away I looked at the man in the rear view mirror; he was out in the middle of the road on his own with no car, and stood staring until I was out of sight.

When I got home, I unloaded all the gear, locked up, and got into bed.
I was lying with my eyes closed, but there was this weird humming. Not tinnitus, very very low pitched, like a big generator or something. I opened my eyes, sat up, and saw a black spherical object floating at the end of my bed. At this stage I figured "you are just totally exhausted from the gig and a bit freaked from the car event, just go to sleep".

The noise increased and I opened my eyes again to see the sphere floating beside my head! It looked exactly how black holes are often depicted, with an infinitely black centre and a bright corona around it. It was around the size of a tennis ball. I was pretty scared, but also totally fascinated!
I reached out to touch it, and it distorted and reformed as I pulled away.
I attempted to grab it, but it shrank in on itself and sort of "popped" out of existence!! 

I believe this was mostly likely some strange non-paralysed version of sleep paralysis, but it was absolutely amazing and I don't think I'll ever forget it.

Just to add a bit of freakiness to this story, the next morning the floorboard underneath where it appeared had separated itself leaving a 2" gap in the floor. The tiles in the kitchen right below this have also cracked leaving a gap of the same size. 

Mad!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Well when I was about 12 or 13, I went to my friends house across the street to spend the night on his trampoline with a few other friends. We tried to set up a tent but it was missing pieces so we just decided to sleep out in the open with sleeping bags. 

Time goes by and we're laying out just looking up at the night sky just talking (note that I live in So Cal so there are very little visible stars at night the only things you can really see are the blinking lights of helicopters and airplanes) I notice that one of the lights was moving a lot faster than the other lights in the sky so I watched it for a few seconds. I told my friends to check it out and then it flipped on its side revealing a ring of green lights. We all started freaking out and tried to take pictures with our cell phones, but it was already way to far away. After a few seconds whatever it was went back to its original position and zipped off. 

To this day whenever that same group of friends are together we always bring it up and tell people about it.... man that was a weird night


----------



## CrashRG

danger5oh said:


> I MUST know... post up his email and we'll all badger him!



lol, believe me, it wouldn't be a good idea. Ive asked him almost every year at some point for almost 7 years and he's never told me. Just always says he doesn't want to talk about it and that's that. He's not the type of person that scares easy, and is actually pretty intimidating himself, so I've decided maybe I don't want to know, lol


----------



## Chuck

All right so this isn't a paranormal story, nor does it involve me, but it is a little weird.

So before I was born my dad's father was still alive, I was born in 94 and I wanted to say he died in 91, anyway he died of heart block in his sleep, during that time both my aunt's and my uncle from that side of the family still lived at home with my Grandmother and Grandfather. At that point my dad had already moved out and he was actually in Japan with the Navy at the time. So anyway he died during the night, in his sleep and no one knew until everybody woke up, but the thing is both my aunt's, my Grandmother and my uncle all woke up and looked at the clock at 4:13 in the morning. Since they all woke up at looked at the clock at the exact same time they all believe that 4:13 was the moment he died and his spirit left. So not a paranormal story, but a bit weird but pretty interesting I think. I am really am sad I never got to meet him


----------



## danger5oh

I've got one more, but this story has a positive twist to it (thanks Misery Theory for reminding me of this with your family story)... and I'm going to have to keep it short because talking about my grandma is one of the few things that will actually make me cry...

Quick backstory: I have a HUGE family... my grandma had 11 children. My dad is the youngest and because my parents divorced while I was very young, my grandma helped a lot with my upbringing, so much so that my other family members lovingly referred to me as her 12th kid. She was the epitome of what I believe a good person should be and will always hold the most special place in my heart.

Flash forward: After my grandpa died, my grandma's health slowly worsened. To give you a quick idea of what kind of lady she was, she refused to be a burden on any of her children or grandchildren, saying that parents are meant to take care of their kids, not the other way around, so she checked herself into a care home. She lived there for awhile in good health and good spirits until one day when she became completely unresponsive, occasionally mumbling a few words in Filipino. Of course our entire family was notified and everyone made their way to her to say they're last goodbyes.

The most special moment of my life: I lived on another island at the time, so it took me awhile to get to her, but when I did, my giant family had the room and hallways of that place filled to capacity. She hadn't been responsive to anything or anyone for days and the staff informed us that she would probably be moving on to the clearing at the end of her path very soon. When I finally got there, I sat in the chair right beside her... my family had been saving it for my arrival. I held her hand, and not knowing how to digest the possibility that my superhero would be proven mortal very soon, I kept asking her to please wake up. 

*Now that I'm typing this the waterworks have started and I'm going to cut to the chase.*

She woke up. And when she did, she turned to her right, looked me straight into the eyes and said, "When did you get here? I missed you. You know grandma loves you very much." The entire room was silent for a moment, until my grandma asked me to bring her a sandwich, which was such a random statement that it caused the room to erupt with laughter. She stayed awake for quite awhile, talking mostly to me, but addressing a few of the other people in the room, until she told me that she was tired and needed to rest. She closed her eyes one last time and that was the end of my grandmother's life on Earth.

I just thought I'd share a (somewhat) happy story for once instead of the usual spooky stuff...


----------



## Chuck

danger5oh said:


> I've got one more, but this story has a positive twist to it (thanks Misery Theory for reminding me of this with your family story)... and I'm going to have to keep it short because talking about my grandma is one of the few things that will actually make me cry...
> 
> Quick backstory: I have a HUGE family... my grandma had 11 children. My dad is the youngest and because my parents divorced while I was very young, my grandma helped a lot with my upbringing, so much so that my other family members lovingly referred to me as her 12th kid. She was the epitome of what I believe a good person should be and will always hold the most special place in my heart.
> 
> Flash forward: After my grandpa died, my grandma's health slowly worsened. To give you a quick idea of what kind of lady she was, she refused to be a burden on any of her children or grandchildren, saying that parents are meant to take care of their kids, not the other way around, so she checked herself into a care home. She lived there for awhile in good health and good spirits until one day when she became completely unresponsive, occasionally mumbling a few words in Filipino. Of course our entire family was notified and everyone made their way to her to say they're last goodbyes.
> 
> The most special moment of my life: I lived on another island at the time, so it took me awhile to get to her, but when I did, my giant family had the room and hallways of that place filled to capacity. She hadn't been responsive to anything or anyone for days and the staff informed us that she would probably be moving on to the clearing at the end of her path very soon. When I finally got there, I sat in the chair right beside her... my family had been saving it for my arrival. I held her hand, and not knowing how to digest the possibility that my superhero would be proven mortal very soon, I kept asking her to please wake up.
> 
> *Now that I'm typing this the waterworks have started and I'm going to cut to the chase.*
> 
> She woke up. And when she did, she turned to her right, looked me straight into the eyes and said, "When did you get here? I missed you. You know grandma loves you very much." The entire room was silent for a moment, until my grandma asked me to bring her a sandwich, which was such a random statement that it caused the room to erupt with laughter. She stayed awake for quite awhile, talking mostly to me, but addressing a few of the other people in the room, until she told me that she was tired and needed to rest. She closed her eyes one last time and that was the end of my grandmother's life on Earth.
> 
> I just thought I'd share a (somewhat) happy story for once instead of the usual spooky stuff...



Great story man, and pretty cool event that happened with your grandma


----------



## wat

My mom made me eat a bunch of hotdogs when I was a little kid for some reason and I couldn't eat them all so I started throwing them down the hallway when she wasn't looking. I found all but two of them that night and about 5 years later we were rearranging furniture and I found the other two. They were tiny, black and hard as a rock. We had a good laugh about it. I sharpened one into a point and took the other for show 'n tell for science class.

Still don't know why she was forcing me to eat all those damn hot dogs though.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

This just happened yesterday. Im going to go back today to get some pics because im absolutely terrible at explaining things.

Alright. So i was just walking my dog we were going up to a culdesac that had an alley in it. there was a girl walkin too, she was walking along the road and making a beeline straight for the alley. I was walking along the path and the alley was still across the street when this girl started walking in to the alley. That was the first good look i got at her, she was probably about my age (15-16) maybe a little shorter than me with long red hair. 
She awkwardly stood in the alley for a few seconds while she removed something from her pocket, i couldnt tell what it was, at first i thought it was her phone but she was holding it very close to her chest and it was almost shimmering in the afternoon light. 
At this point im a little freaked out. Id made it about half way across the street and the girl was still fiddling with whatever she took from her pocket. My dog didnt like the situation one bit and she insisted we turned around. But i kept on going and was practically dragging the dog along with me, and she stopped every chance she got to sniff something in the road. 
I'd made it tothe sidewalk again and now that i was closer the girl started walking very fast. I got a good look at whatever she was holding, it looked like a necklace with some crystal on it. 
My dog had no interest in the alley so she just walked right through only enjoying the shade of the various trees.
I could still here the girls footsteps as she reached the bend out of the alley and onto the path. She turned around as she turned the corner but she was looking up at the sky, it was a determined look, like she was looking for someone instead of checking to see if anyone was there. And then she turned the corner and i couldnt hear her footsteps anymore. It was weird because you can usually hear people coming from a mile away if youre standing where i was. I got an eerie feeling like i was being watched and i think my dog felt it too because we both practically ran out of the alley. I turned to my right on the path where the girl shouldve been walking, but she was gone. Just like that. I was baffled, theres nowhere she couldve gone that fast ive lived there my entire life an to move around that fast youd be making a lot of noise.
M dog and i went home, my dog was very shaken up by whatever happened, usually she spends all day lounging in the backyard but imstead she was on te couch with me for the rest of the day and even tried to follow me into the bathroom when i went to have my shower. Overall a bery weird day that i think makes for a great story.
I dont know what happened, if it was paranormal or if the girl is just a crazy ninja all i do know is it was my first experience like that, something unexplainable happenening. And i still dont really know what to make of it.
Sorry for any grammatical or spelling errors i typed this up on my phone.
Like i said, ill get some pictures of the place posted up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pooluke41

danger5oh said:


> I've got one more, but this story has a positive twist to it (thanks Misery Theory for reminding me of this with your family story)... and I'm going to have to keep it short because talking about my grandma is one of the few things that will actually make me cry...
> 
> Quick backstory: I have a HUGE family... my grandma had 11 children. My dad is the youngest and because my parents divorced while I was very young, my grandma helped a lot with my upbringing, so much so that my other family members lovingly referred to me as her 12th kid. She was the epitome of what I believe a good person should be and will always hold the most special place in my heart.
> 
> Flash forward: After my grandpa died, my grandma's health slowly worsened. To give you a quick idea of what kind of lady she was, she refused to be a burden on any of her children or grandchildren, saying that parents are meant to take care of their kids, not the other way around, so she checked herself into a care home. She lived there for awhile in good health and good spirits until one day when she became completely unresponsive, occasionally mumbling a few words in Filipino. Of course our entire family was notified and everyone made their way to her to say they're last goodbyes.
> 
> The most special moment of my life: I lived on another island at the time, so it took me awhile to get to her, but when I did, my giant family had the room and hallways of that place filled to capacity. She hadn't been responsive to anything or anyone for days and the staff informed us that she would probably be moving on to the clearing at the end of her path very soon. When I finally got there, I sat in the chair right beside her... my family had been saving it for my arrival. I held her hand, and not knowing how to digest the possibility that my superhero would be proven mortal very soon, I kept asking her to please wake up.
> 
> *Now that I'm typing this the waterworks have started and I'm going to cut to the chase.*
> 
> She woke up. And when she did, she turned to her right, looked me straight into the eyes and said, "When did you get here? I missed you. You know grandma loves you very much." The entire room was silent for a moment, until my grandma asked me to bring her a sandwich, which was such a random statement that it caused the room to erupt with laughter. She stayed awake for quite awhile, talking mostly to me, but addressing a few of the other people in the room, until she told me that she was tired and needed to rest. She closed her eyes one last time and that was the end of my grandmother's life on Earth.
> 
> I just thought I'd share a (somewhat) happy story for once instead of the usual spooky stuff...


----------



## wat

Am I the only one who thinks that if you're an adult and a Ouija board seems to be actually working, or you saw a ghostly apparition of some sort, etc. etc. then it's time to get the building checked for gasses?


----------



## Idontpersonally

wat said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that if you're an adult and a Ouija board seems to be actually working, or you saw a ghostly apparition of some sort, etc. etc. then it's time to get the building checked for gasses?


----------



## Nick6505djent

baptizedinblood said:


> I'm actually visiting it in 3 weeks.


 Dude I've been up at like 2 am reading all these posts and I'm sketched tf out. Did you visit the place yet? if so how was it?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Nick6505djent said:


> Dude I've been up at like 2 am reading all these posts and I'm sketched tf out. Did you visit the place yet? if so how was it?



I SECOND THIS! i have been thinking about this shit since i first read it


----------



## Ajb667

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Jokes aside, I've had a pretty normal life, minus one house we had back in Virginia.
> 
> We lived in this gated community which was basically a huge suburb built into the side of I guess I'd call it a valley. Between all the houses were tons of trees, so it was basically like all the houses were built into a forest.
> 
> Pretty beautiful place, honestly. Called Aquia Harbour, in Stafford, Virginia.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I used to live there O_O


----------



## bnosam

This thread needs more stories!


----------



## astrocreep

bnosam said:


> This thread needs more stories!



And we all want to know about the return visit to the cabin!!!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I need to go "creeping" again soon...but that criminal trespass fine is still haunting me.But I'm going to Waverly Hills in a few months, so maybe that will help.


----------



## theo

astrocreep said:


> And we all want to know about the return visit to the cabin!!!



This.


----------



## Muzakman

Every christmas, me, my sister and occasionally some extra guests tag along to my mothers house, which is situated in a very, very small village in the middle of the Swedish woods. I'm talking about a place where the police recently found a secret room beneath an abandoned house, even deeper into the woods, where they found chains and shackles nailed to the wall, an old bed with sheets covered in dried blood and old rusty medical instruments; they even found hooks in the ceiling. The horrors that went on in that secret room, is unknown, but theories regarding kidnapping, rape, torture and murder has surfaced.

To really get my story, you need to know a little something about my mothers husband. They say he is haunted, because of his lack of respect for the "dark arts". He experimented a lot with "magic" and Ouija boards as a teen and according to him and my mother, it's never been the same since. He once visited a gypsy who was said to be able to tell things about people that they don't know yet. The minute she started reading his palm, she started screaming at the top of her lungs. Her husband ran out and asked what the commotion was about. She shouted something in a foreign language and they threw him out, literally. 

My story beings at christmas, 2 years ago. Me, my sister and her boyfriend went to my mothers place and as always, I felt really anxious to be there, I really don't know why. I've always had this eerie feeling in the back of my mind, disturbing, unsettling feeling; like someone or something is taunting me. Everytime I go there I find it hard to breathe, hard to completely relax. I'm always uptight, nervous and can't really wait for christmas to be over so that I can go home. 

We arrived one day earlier, to make time for preparations. My sister and her boyfriend slept in the living room on a inflatable bed and I spent the first night in the guest room, open view to the staircase leading down to the first floor. The morning after my sister said:
- How can you even sleep up there?
-Why do you ask?
- You know that this place is haunted right?
- Come on, don't tell me you believe in that stuff?
- I'm serious, it's mothers husbands fault, he's the one who's haunted
- Really now?
- Yes!

Apparently my sisters boyfriend was supposedly strangled to the point that his skin turned blueish. He also stated that it felt like someone was literally standing on his chest. My response was ignorant, I didn't really care for my sisters superstitions, neither did I care for her really weird stories. So he was strangled aye? Where are the marks then? Signs of trauma?

I didn't really believe her or give a second thought about her preposterous story. Still, in the back of my mind, something was set into motion. It was like, this feeling that I've always had when visiting my mother, finally had an explanation. And now that these entities know that I know about their existence, I'll be next. 2 days later, the night after christmas I went to bed. Finally I was about to spend my last day at mothers place before returning home! 

There I was laying, in the couch on the second floor with nothing but deafening silence and the occasional ringing noise in my ears. A horrible realization came over me, I didn't know what it was but it was like a revelation. Suddenly my focus shifted, my eyes started to wander beyond my control. I was following something, I couldn't see it but I could feel it. I could feel it staring at me, knowing that what ever I was looking at, knew that I could sense it's presence. I could feel it taunting me, laughing as I layed there not really sure of what I was experiencing. 

Am I having an anxiety attack? What is going on? My heart was struck with fear and started pounding harder and faster, harder and faster. My throat was constricting and I gasped for air. I unconsciously swallowed saliva as an attempt to clear my throat from anything that might be blocking the air flow from inside. I didn't know what to do, I yelled inside my mind:
-Snap out of it! SNAP OUT OF IT!! THIS ISN'T REAL!

At a distance a small shadow approached me, I recognized it, but what was it?! I could hear a little ringing sound as the shadow got closer. Wait? That's my mothers cat! As he jumped up beside me, he looked me in the eyes and the fear vanished. He laid down beside me and I was shortly thereafter feeling calm and relaxed. I could breathe again..


----------



## EcoliUVA

astrocreep said:


> And we all want to know about the return visit to the cabin!!!



Clearly, the ghosties got him! Game over. 

My wife has all kinds of stories about seeing ghosts when she was younger - a Native American, a lady in a white dress, and two little girls among others. The little girls were the creepiest - she said they used to play in her room and yard. As she tells it, on several occasions guests would ask about the "neighbor's kids," whom they apparently saw while pulling into the driveway. They would then describe the two girls spot on. I don't remember the exact details, but research apparently turned up some deaths from tuberculosis in the past, two young daughters included.

I type this completely torn about what to think. That is to say, I continue to grow more and more skeptical as the years pass. Either I'm totally immune to anything supernatural, or it's all horseshit.  Entertaining stories for sure, though!

We recently had a conversation where Ouija boards came up. I said it would be fun for parties. She gave me a stern "No f#%king way." Something about inviting bad things. BAD THINGS. I asked how it could possibly result in Justin Beiber crashing our party, then conceded that any remote chance was still too much.

Just to clarify, I love my wife. 

Edit: Removed the joke about my wife being crazy, as it could be misinterpreted as being a serious accusation. Don't mean to offend anyone who has experienced something weird.


----------



## Edoris

EcoliUVA said:


> We recently had a conversation where Ouija boards came up. I said it would be fun for parties. She gave me a stern "No f#%king way."



Your wife sounds like a clever lady haha


----------



## jwade

EcoliUVA said:


> We recently had a conversation where Ouija boards came up. I said it would be fun for parties. She gave me a stern "No f#%king way." Something about inviting bad things. BAD THINGS. I asked how it could possibly result in Justin Beiber crashing our party, then conceded that any remote chance was still too much.
> 
> Just to clarify, I love my wife.



I have a story relating to 'ouija boards' (Ouija is actually a product name attached to them when they were marketed as toys, the actual device itself is based on a spirit board). When I was around 10 years old, my best friend's mom had a really ornate wooden spirit board. Fancy carvings, custom built for her. She was into crystals and tarot cards and all sorts of stuff, and had this spirit board made for her. 

She had it out on their kitchen table and I had always been told to stay away from them, but I was curious, so I walked up to it and touched the planchette which immediately started moving around. Freaked me out, badly. I jumped back from it and it kept moving. I ran out of the house, went home and told my mom what happened, and she called Barbara and told her she needed to get rid of it or I wasn't allowed to visit any longer.

She thought we were being stupid, but she agreed to keep it in a closet upstairs if she wasn't using it. My mom agreed that I could still go over to hang out as long as the spirit board wasn't being kept out.

I went back over a few days later to play Metroid (we made an incredibly detailed map of the game), and while we were playing, I got up to get a drink, and the spirit board was on the table again. I called to Steve's mom upstairs, and told her she left it out and she called back down and said 'no, it's up here in the closet' so I told her to come down and see, and she made a face, and brought it back upstairs. I went over again the next week, and the same thing happened. It kept appearing on the kitchen table.

It got to the point that I stopped going over eventually because it was creepy. I called Steve one time to hang out, and he sounded scared, and told me 'Mom tried to throw it away, she put it in the trash bin out back, but this morning it was back sitting on the kitchen table.' So, me and my mom went over and my mom told Barb to burn the thing. We went into the back yard and she put it in the fire-pit, and lit it on fire.

It SCREAMED. Like, high-pitched shrieking wail, it sounded like a woman howling out of grief. It was by far one of the creepiest, most intensely terrifying things I've ever witnessed. After that, I refuse to go near them, even ending friendships if people wouldn't get rid of the supposed 'toy' ones they have sitting around.


----------



## Black43




----------



## Kimling

It was a very bad decision to read through this thread before going to work...
I lock down a 60.000 square foot school every night a around 10pm. 
I think I'll bring my dog tomorrow


----------



## dedsouth333

Just read all 7 pages of this and I must say. I freaking love this thread!


----------



## Shredderboy1658

Okay, this will be short sweet and tot he point. I was listening to Thy Art Is Murder, read the lyrics to whichever song i was listening to.. then i looked up from my phone and my eyes locked up and it felt as if i had no control over my body. like i was a medium or something. now keep in mind that i was in a rental house in a bedroom all by myself, so who knows what has went on it there. but since then, about two months ago, i've just felt different..


----------



## wat

My friend's girlfriend let me and my friend stick glow necklaces in her vagina. You read that right.


We were rolling really hard, had music, blacklights, highlighters, glowsdticks, etc, etc.

She got naked and let us put glow necklaces up there 1 by 1 till she came. A little while later I fingered her really hard and made her squirt while her boyfriend(my weird friend) watched. He seemed pretty into it. 

Hurray, drugs :freak:


----------



## Konfyouzd

So... I have this vent fan over my stove... 

Sometimes when I cook it turns itself on. At first I thought it was weird. Then I thought, well maybe it's an automatic feature somehow... What I noticed, though is that typically when the vent fan is on, there's something displayed on my microwave screen. When it turns itself on, there's nothing.

The weirder part is that the first time it happened, when I was done cooking it turned itself off. BUT... When I walked toward the doorway for the kitchen to leave, I felt something tug firmly on my right pocket twice. 

Thought that was my cell phone at first til I realized my cell phone was on the counter in the kitchen still and I would have heard it rathe than felt it.

Next day I wanted to show it to my friend... Couldn't get the damn thing to turn on on its own to save my life. Then when he left it started doing it again...


----------



## Konfyouzd

wat said:


> My friend's girlfriend let me and my friend stick glow necklaces in her vagina. You read that right.
> 
> 
> We were rolling really hard, had music, blacklights, highlighters, glowsdticks, etc, etc.
> 
> She got naked and let us put glow necklaces up there 1 by 1 till she came. A little while later I fingered her really hard and made her squirt while her boyfriend(my weird friend) watched. He seemed pretty into it.
> 
> Hurray, drugs :freak:



I see... 

I would need a LOT of drugs to be comfortable with that...


----------



## Idontpersonally

^Ive been in that situation quite a few times just on beer alone, in my HS/college days.. Only we use paint markers [after we did pieces on them] and it would usually happen either after a gallery showing turned party or just partying in general. 99% of the time it was photographed or recorded for later. *shrug* 
Oh yea one my dudes girl took a pick with my junk on a plate with some ketchup and she had two knives bc we couldnt find a fork and he took pics of us. It was supposed to be artistic i guess but it came out kind of weird.

Not a ghost story but at scribble jam '06 i was pretty close to the stage during the mc battles and the second rapper or so up after he said a couple lines just whipped out his junk in front of the whole crowd and everyone booed him. Idk why i had to be there, in that place at that day to see that. but yea..


I remember an online friend that could channel dead spirits at work. Specifically Salvador Dali, she believe they were good friends. I told her to ask him some things for me and the message she gave me was spot on what i needed to hear but she said she didnt understand what it meant. I also told her to tell dimebag i said hi.


----------



## wat

So I was driving around St. Pete trying to score some herbals with my old drummer(RIP). Our connect flaked out so we were sitting at mcDonalds and we see this dude, white guy, wearing a top hat, full suit, and a cane, that are all a matching ORANGE CREAMSICLE color. Dude had a limp too. We were like that dude's definitely got something, 

So my friend says something to him and he's like "yea, come out to my car when we get done"

So we meet him in his car and it's an ORANGE CREAMSICLE ESCALADE. We get inside and the interior matches and it smells like the tastiest orange creamsicle imaginable in there. Seriously like the cleanest best smelling car ever.

My friend is like "dude, it smells good as f_u_ck in here"

He says: "yea, when u be ridin dirty, u gotta keep it fresh noam sayin"


Words to live by right there: "if you be ridin dirty, keep it fresh" Makes sense.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i have a dead uncle that anytime I, or anyone in my family ever talks about, his photo will fly off the wall. every time. not fall straight down. but several feet away from the wall it sits at and right at the persons direction. like hes saying "hi"


----------



## CrushingAnvil

texshred777 said:


> Pissed on by a tiger. Very windy day, may I add. Wasn't too grossed out, *I could see his stripes*.



Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Grand Moff Tim said:


> When I was just a little dude (ages 1-4), I lived in a small town in Scotland. I remember having an odd "dream" there one night when I was around 3 or 4. I dreamt I was lying in bed looking up at the ceiling, and there was a tall skinny green man looking down at my from above my bed. Next to him was a wispy green woman, holding his arm and also looking at me. I remember being so affected by the dream that I got out of bed and annoyed my parents by telling them about it, and was obviously told it was just a dream and sent back to bed.
> 
> Fast-forward about twenty years, and I was killing time while on a ship in the Persian Gulf by reading a collection of stories a historian collected in the late 1800s and early 1900s by travelling around the British Isles and asking all of the oldest people he could find to tell him the stories they remembered about the local myths and legends. In the section on Scotland, one old woman told the tale of the Green Man and his wife, who would come around around at night and kidnap children, leaving changelings in their places (Changeling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Her description of the Green Man and his lady friend were uncannily similar to what I remembered seeing in my "dream" when I was a wee laddy.
> 
> Was it just a dream? Yeah, probably, but it was still a little freaky to think about the possibility that getting out of bed to tell my parents about a "dream" is the only thing that kept me from getting kidnapped by supernatural beings.
> 
> Or maybe _I'M_ the changeling...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

METAL_WIZARD said:


> i have a dead uncle that anytime I, or anyone in my family ever talks about, his photo will fly off the wall. every time. not fall straight down. but several feet away from the wall it sits at and right at the persons direction. like hes saying "hi"



You should take video of that and post it here.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I feel like i already posted but maybe i didnt, but i have a pic of my great grand something on my wall that everyone says his eyes follow them around the room, it is kind of weird no matter where you are in the room its like he's staring right at you

Oh yea this didnt happen to me exactly, but a few weeks ago i was talking to my tumblr buddy about kings and queens, like what kind of queen deserves a king if their hearts are unsearchable, and alot of people tend to hide their feelings yada yada and a couple days ago she posted how some random dude walked up her to her saying she was his queen and he was like bowing to her and kissed her hand offering to buy her all this shit like cars/houses etc..i thought that was was pretty weird.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You should take video of that and post it here.



I would love to, but I live in Utah and my family and home is in NC. And my ma is technelogically retarded. Well they all are


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Idontpersonally said:


> I feel like i already posted but maybe i didnt, but i have a pic of my great grand something on my wall that everyone says his eyes follow them around the room, it is kind of weird no matter where you are in the room its like he's staring right at you
> 
> Oh yea this didnt happen to me exactly, but a few weeks ago i was talking to my tumblr buddy about kings and queens, like what kind of queen deserves a king if their hearts are unsearchable, and alot of people tend to hide their feelings yada yada and a couple days ago she posted how some random dude walked up her to her saying she was his queen and he was like bowing to her and kissed her hand offering to buy her all this shit like cars/houses etc..i thought that was was pretty weird.



Pretty sure that's just because it's a photo. Photos are 2-dimensional, it's going to look the same at every angle pretty much. I'm looking around my living room for photos of relatives I could test that on, but I'm heartless, and there be none.


----------



## JoeyW

For some reason, whenever I don't smoke weed everyday I'm the WORST person. Good thing that doesn't happen ever


----------



## acrcmb

Me and my family have had some weird stuff happen especially around the time each of my grand parents died,day after my nana my sister was cleaning the house and she walked into my parents room and strong as anything smelt her distinctive perfume there was no perfume in the room and nothing of my nanas to carry the scent it stayed for a while then nothing, after my grandad died my dad had quite a few weird things happen he would randomly feel like he was being touched and one night he got up to have a drink of water and was looking out the window and he felt a hand on his shoulder he turned round and saw my grandfathers smiling face he heard his voice say "we're ok" and when he blinked it all disapeared it really shook him up since he's pretty skeptical. I saw a couple of weird things around that time period aswell a couple of times when I would get up at night I would walk past the kitchen door and see a white figure out of the corner of my eye or I would be standing in the kitchen and I'd turn around to and look down to the living room and i'd see a white figure disapearing I didn't say anything because I thought i was being stupid then one day my sister said she saw the exact thing after he died aswell.

Here's a story not in our house my sister used to help my dad out he was a contractor and he basically worked exclusively for our local hospital anyway one day he and my sister where working in the basement level of a building that wasn't being used and was being refurbished the whole level and it's rooms were empty except for my sister and dad and an electrician who was just drawing up plans in the next room, so anyway they had been working for an 30 minutes or so when the room got really cold and felt heavy then out of nowhere they heard a woman scream extremely loud right next to them like some one was screaming in between them right by their ears it was real angry/pain scream aswell, so they freaked out and walked out to the hallway at the same time the electrician was walking out of his room towards them so my dad asked if it was him the guy was freaked out too and said it wasn't but he heard it, my dad and sister thought .... this quickly finished up and left and later my dad was telling his friend who has also done a lot of work at the hospital and knows quite a bit of the history and he said the area they were in used to be used as a morgue a long time ago.

I've also had weird dreams like someone else mentioned I've dreamt of whole situations and conversations that happen later on and also some sort of semi consicous dreaming for example I study computer programming at university i'm working on this big group project and the other night I was dreaming but it was like a was trying to fix this issue we had be having we our code , it was ....ed up like I knew I was asleep and dreaming but I was actively trying all these different bits of code like I would if I was sitting at the computer eventually I found one way that worked a couple of hours later I woke up and just felt the urge to roll over opened my laptop and I had this code that just keep repeating over and over in my head I opened our project and added the code rolled straight back over and went back to sleep when I woke up later I ran the project and I had the fixed the issue, it was really weird.


----------



## acrcmb

Just remembered a weird story my dad told me once, he grew up on farm on the outskirts of a pretty small town with only around 6000 people when he was in his early 20's before he meet my mum and all that he went to visit his brother who had moved to Australia, anyway while he was over there his parents started receiving flowers and sympathy cards saying sorry for the loss of your son so they got really worried but got in contact with my dad and found out he was ok, it turned out a guy who my dad didn't know who was born in the same year as my dad with the same exact full name from his hometown had also been visiting Australia at the same time as my dad and had been killed in a motorbike crash but that's not the weirdest part, so 2 or so years later my dad is in a random club in a city far away from his hometown and he's talking to this girl and she says "I want you to meet me friend" and she calls a friend over, so she walks up and as soon as she sees my dad she goes pale and gets visibly upset so he goes "What's wrong, are you ok?" she still really shaken up says "Sorry you look identical to my brother who passed away a couple of years ago it just took me by suprise I didn't mean to get upset,it's nice to meet you I'm [her name]" my dad's still abit confused but introduces himself and says "that's fine, my names Don good to meet you" she immediately goes pale again and starts shaking and goes" What did you say your name was?" so my dad repeats his full name and she just breaks down and starts saying that was her brothers exact name. My dad says it one of the eeriest moment he's ever had just the fact he happened to meet her randomly on the other side of the country but mainly the fact he looked exactly the same as the dead with the same name, he even saw a photo of the guy and they literally looked like identical twins.


----------



## The Uncreator

When I was a kid I had this dream about a faceless man standing at the end of my bed in a simple black suit and fidora type hat, and he was always trying to reach out and grab me. But, he could never get to me because my dog would always stop him, she would stand at the edge of my bed and stare him down until he went away.

This happened several times, one time when my dog jumped on the bed (she was a german shepard btw) she actually barked at the man and my parents came running in, except it blew my mind because I thought I was always dreaming yet my parents were here and I felt fully aware. I figured when the dog barked I just woke up really quick.

Then two other things happened over the years.

01. Someone approached my mother in her car and started asking her strange questions about her family, when she asked that he leave and he didnt, she opened up the back door where that same dog was sleeping and she chased him away. My mother said he was wearing a fidora.

02. A shitty old lincoln kept circling the block where we lived while me and my sister were outside playing, and he actually stopped in front of the house and started to talking to my sister, I can't remember what exactly was said though. But before she could respond, my faithful german shepard once again came in to play. She lept over the fence and stood in front of my sister and barked/growled, and I remember this because I had never seen a dog look so vicious in my life, my father I believe was on the side of the house working on something and he came around the corner with a bat and chased the car off. My sister said he was wearing a "small hat" which she describes as a fidora to this day (she was older during this, about 9 I believe, I was 6 or so)

Moral of the story, I loved my dog and I miss her, and she was one hell of a guard dog.


----------



## SkullCrusher

I drank a bottle of cheep alcopops when I was 15.

I shat myself when I walking home.

Explain that!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm not sure if I mentioned it in here, but I have an uncanny ability to predict death. I just recently had his happen again. A few days ago, I had a dream about coming across a close friend of mine, sitting in the woods and sobbing. I sat beside her and tried to comfort her, then asked what was wrong, and she said..."it's my sister. she committed suicide".

then, at about 6:00 this evening, she called me crying hysterically, and after I managed to calm her down, she told me that her sister had committed suicide by hanging herself. I really hate this.


----------



## maxturbator

When I was young I had a really weird experience. I think I was maybe 5 or 6. I woke up in the middle of the night having to take a piss. So I walked down the hall to the bathroom, and looked to my left into the living room. There were several "ghosts" in old fashioned 1920s or 30s clothing gathered around a round table (the table was "ghostly" as well). I was startled, but for some reason didn't think much of it. I opened my mom's bedroom door (the bathroom was connected to her bedroom), and there was a tall, ghostly woman dressed in a long, flowing gown standing right next to my sleeping mother. I flipped out, ran back to my room, and went back to sleep. Probably pissed the bed as well that night.


----------



## Necris

I missed the Nope thread. Please, carry on.


----------



## Nicki

First let me start off by saying that my mother and I have always had a very open "mind's eye". This caused all sorts of weird shit to happen in our house up north. And that was a brand new house...

Once, I was sitting in the living room playing good ol' SNES, then the TV started going crazy with the volume and the input was chanced to the cable but only static appeared on the screen. I muted the TV because it got so damn loud and as I was muting it, I heard tiny feet running away and a little girl giggling. I told my mom about it and she said she's been seeing a little girl in a white dress around the house. A couple nights later, I wake up in bed and role onto my other side (i was facing the wall and rolled to face the doorway) and saw the little girl. She said very timidly "Hi" and I said "Your mommy is waiting for you sweetie" and she was gone instantly. We never saw the little girl after that.

A second incident: For about a month me, my mother and my sisters were all seeing a very tall, very broad shouldered figure in our bedroom doorways at night. My mom told one of our neighbors about it and they said they've been seeing the same thing. We soon found out that this figure had been seen by 40 people on our street (it was a long street). After that month, he was gone.

Finally, there's a bar in the town I grew up in (Keswick) that was featured on a show called "Creepy Canada" which shows all these haunted places in Canada. In this bar was said to be 4 ghosts. An oriental chef in the kitchen who throws things at people (which 3 of the workers in the kitchen said happened to them) and traveler that sits in the corner near the large window and moves the chair when people try to sit in it, a small boy who only appears when other kids are in bar and the last one... The last one was probably the creepiest thing that every happened to me. In the basement of this bar is a very angry ghost. While the film crews from "Creepy Canada" were there, they tried to film in the basement, but their equipment wouldn't work everytime they went down there. So I go down into the basement. Everyone at the bar is too afraid to go into the basement so it was dark and dust was everywhere. In the bathroom, I saw fingermarks on the mirror and it looked as if they were dragged across the mirror. I go to step into the bathroom and get pushed out by the ghost and the door slammed shut right in front of me.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

The Uncreator said:


> When I was a kid I had this dream about a faceless man standing at the end of my bed in a simple black suit and fidora type hat, and he was always trying to reach out and grab me. But, he could never get to me because my dog would always stop him, she would stand at the edge of my bed and stare him down until he went away.
> 
> This happened several times, one time when my dog jumped on the bed (she was a german shepard btw) she actually barked at the man and my parents came running in, except it blew my mind because I thought I was always dreaming yet my parents were here and I felt fully aware. I figured when the dog barked I just woke up really quick.
> 
> Then two other things happened over the years.
> 
> 01. Someone approached my mother in her car and started asking her strange questions about her family, when she asked that he leave and he didnt, she opened up the back door where that same dog was sleeping and she chased him away. My mother said he was wearing a fidora.
> 
> 02. A shitty old lincoln kept circling the block where we lived while me and my sister were outside playing, and he actually stopped in front of the house and started to talking to my sister, I can't remember what exactly was said though. But before she could respond, my faithful german shepard once again came in to play. She lept over the fence and stood in front of my sister and barked/growled, and I remember this because I had never seen a dog look so vicious in my life, my father I believe was on the side of the house working on something and he came around the corner with a bat and chased the car off. My sister said he was wearing a "small hat" which she describes as a fidora to this day (she was older during this, about 9 I believe, I was 6 or so)
> 
> Moral of the story, I loved my dog and I miss her, and she was one hell of a guard dog.



best dog EVER by the sound of it. i love German Sheppard's.



sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned it in here, but I have an uncanny ability to predict death. I just recently had his happen again. A few days ago, I had a dream about coming across a close friend of mine, sitting in the woods and sobbing. I sat beside her and tried to comfort her, then asked what was wrong, and she said..."it's my sister. she committed suicide".
> 
> then, at about 6:00 this evening, she called me crying hysterically, and after I managed to calm her down, she told me that her sister had committed suicide by hanging herself. I really hate this.



thats a terrible gift. it wouldnt bother me, as i never remember my dreams. 



Nicki said:


> First let me start off by saying that my mother and I have always had a very open "mind's eye". This caused all sorts of weird shit to happen in our house up north. And that was a brand new house...
> 
> Once, I was sitting in the living room playing good ol' SNES, then the TV started going crazy with the volume and the input was chanced to the cable but only static appeared on the screen. I muted the TV because it got so damn loud and as I was muting it, I heard tiny feet running away and a little girl giggling. I told my mom about it and she said she's been seeing a little girl in a white dress around the house. A couple nights later, I wake up in bed and role onto my other side (i was facing the wall and rolled to face the doorway) and saw the little girl. She said very timidly "Hi" and I said "Your mommy is waiting for you sweetie" and she was gone instantly. We never saw the little girl after that.
> 
> A second incident: For about a month me, my mother and my sisters were all seeing a very tall, very broad shouldered figure in our bedroom doorways at night. My mom told one of our neighbors about it and they said they've been seeing the same thing. We soon found out that this figure had been seen by 40 people on our street (it was a long street). After that month, he was gone.
> 
> Finally, there's a bar in the town I grew up in (Keswick) that was featured on a show called "Creepy Canada" which shows all these haunted places in Canada. In this bar was said to be 4 ghosts. An oriental chef in the kitchen who throws things at people (which 3 of the workers in the kitchen said happened to them) and traveler that sits in the corner near the large window and moves the chair when people try to sit in it, a small boy who only appears when other kids are in bar and the last one... The last one was probably the creepiest thing that every happened to me. In the basement of this bar is a very angry ghost. While the film crews from "Creepy Canada" were there, they tried to film in the basement, but their equipment wouldn't work everytime they went down there. So I go down into the basement. Everyone at the bar is too afraid to go into the basement so it was dark and dust was everywhere. In the bathroom, I saw fingermarks on the mirror and it looked as if they were dragged across the mirror. I go to step into the bathroom and get pushed out by the ghost and the door slammed shut right in front of me.



i want to go in this bar! also, the set of balls it probably took to actually say something to a sight like that. most people cant stay that calm.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

The Uncreator said:


> When I was a kid I had this dream about a faceless man standing at the end of my bed in a simple black suit and fidora type hat, and he was always trying to reach out and grab me. But, he could never get to me because my dog would always stop him, she would stand at the edge of my bed and stare him down until he went away.
> 
> This happened several times, one time when my dog jumped on the bed (she was a german shepard btw) she actually barked at the man and my parents came running in, except it blew my mind because I thought I was always dreaming yet my parents were here and I felt fully aware. I figured when the dog barked I just woke up really quick.
> 
> Then two other things happened over the years.
> 
> 01. Someone approached my mother in her car and started asking her strange questions about her family, when she asked that he leave and he didnt, she opened up the back door where that same dog was sleeping and she chased him away. My mother said he was wearing a fidora.
> 
> 02. A shitty old lincoln kept circling the block where we lived while me and my sister were outside playing, and he actually stopped in front of the house and started to talking to my sister, I can't remember what exactly was said though. But before she could respond, my faithful german shepard once again came in to play. She lept over the fence and stood in front of my sister and barked/growled, and I remember this because I had never seen a dog look so vicious in my life, my father I believe was on the side of the house working on something and he came around the corner with a bat and chased the car off. My sister said he was wearing a "small hat" which she describes as a fidora to this day (she was older during this, about 9 I believe, I was 6 or so)
> 
> Moral of the story, I loved my dog and I miss her, and she was one hell of a guard dog.


----------



## wespaul

Somebody mentioned "waking up" from a dream to still be in a dream. This happened to me back in 1987-1988, and hasn't happened since. I was 6 or 7, and I remember being in my house in the dream. It was dark, and everybody was asleep. I walked toward the living room, which was only lit by the glow from the tv, which nobody was watching (my dad would sometimes be watching tv late at night, so it wasn't abnormal for the tv to be on). I heard a scream from my parent's room, so I quickly rushed to open the door and when I turned the lights on, I found my parents in bed with their heads severed.

I woke myself up screaming, and ran to my parent's room because I was scared beyond belief. When I opened the door (didn't turn on the lights), I ran and got into bed with my mom and told her what a scary dream I had. She held me, gave me the "you're safe now," and then turned on her bedside light which revealed my father with his head severed next to her. She started laughing and I woke up in a cold sweat.

After that, I just stayed my ass in bed. I was so scared, but I was NOT about to go anywhere else. I'm not sure if I ever really woke up, or if I was just in another dream, because I didn't get out of bed. I vividly remember what happened, which is odd (for me) when being that young. I've never had an experience like that again.

I blame my pops for letting me watch scary movies at such a young age, haha. He was all about getting us all together and watching Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, etc.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The Uncreator said:


> When I was a kid I had this dream about a faceless man standing at the end of my bed in a simple black suit and fidora type hat, and he was always trying to reach out and grab me. But, he could never get to me because my dog would always stop him, she would stand at the edge of my bed and stare him down until he went away.
> 
> This happened several times, one time when my dog jumped on the bed (she was a german shepard btw) she actually barked at the man and my parents came running in, except it blew my mind because I thought I was always dreaming yet my parents were here and I felt fully aware. I figured when the dog barked I just woke up really quick.
> 
> Then two other things happened over the years.
> 
> 01. Someone approached my mother in her car and started asking her strange questions about her family, when she asked that he leave and he didnt, she opened up the back door where that same dog was sleeping and she chased him away. My mother said he was wearing a fidora.
> 
> 02. A shitty old lincoln kept circling the block where we lived while me and my sister were outside playing, and he actually stopped in front of the house and started to talking to my sister, I can't remember what exactly was said though. But before she could respond, my faithful german shepard once again came in to play. She lept over the fence and stood in front of my sister and barked/growled, and I remember this because I had never seen a dog look so vicious in my life, my father I believe was on the side of the house working on something and he came around the corner with a bat and chased the car off. My sister said he was wearing a "small hat" which she describes as a fidora to this day (she was older during this, about 9 I believe, I was 6 or so)
> 
> Moral of the story, I loved my dog and I miss her, and she was one hell of a guard dog.



*Moral of the story, people who wear fedoras are serial pedophiles.


----------



## knagy0325

Nicki said:


> And finally, there's a bar in the town I grew up in (Keswick) that was featured on a show called "Creepy Canada" which shows all these haunted places in Canada. In this bar was said to be 4 ghosts. An oriental chef in the kitchen who throws things at people (which 3 of the workers in the kitchen said happened to them) and traveler that sits in the corner near the large window and moves the chair when people try to sit in it, a small boy who only appears when other kids are in bar and the last one... The last one was probably the creepiest thing that every happened to me. In the basement of this bar is a very angry ghost. While the film crews from "Creepy Canada" were there, they tried to film in the basement, but their equipment wouldn't work everytime they went down there. So I go down into the basement. Everyone at the bar is too afraid to go into the basement so it was dark and dust was everywhere. In the bathroom, I saw fingermarks on the mirror and it looked as if they were dragged across the mirror. I go to step into the bathroom and get pushed out by the ghost and the door slammed shut right in front of me.



Jeez, why the hell did you go down to the dark basement alone??? 
How old were you?


----------



## wat

ghosts


----------



## Lifestalker

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned it in here, but I have an uncanny ability to predict death. I just recently had his happen again. A few days ago, I had a dream about coming across a close friend of mine, sitting in the woods and sobbing. I sat beside her and tried to comfort her, then asked what was wrong, and she said..."it's my sister. she committed suicide".
> 
> then, at about 6:00 this evening, she called me crying hysterically, and after I managed to calm her down, she told me that her sister had committed suicide by hanging herself. I really hate this.



Pretty crazy but wouldn't that be more of a premonition than a prediction?


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not necessarily paranormal.... but

I needed this typing class credit to graduate, I think I had a d or something so one day before I left i told the teacher I wanted to graduate or something along those lines and she got all emotional and said something like "you care about your education?!" and hugged me waaay to tight and for waaay to long, I realized we were just outside the classroom so everyone going to their next period saw it. 

It was just so awkward.... Well ive had crushes on teacher before, but this was an old lady and not really my type..


----------



## sniperfreak223

MoxaMortem said:


> Pretty crazy but wouldn't that be more of a premonition than a prediction?



yes, but it still bothers me a lot.


----------



## Black43

Every time I'm on SSO I read this thread, even if there's no new posts. It's just so awesome. NEED MORE STORIES, I'M ADDICTED!!!


----------



## ormsby guitars

Ok, my hero is Randy Rhoads. I discovered Randy by buying the Ozzy Tribute album, because the 'cover looked cool'.

Back many years ago (1994?), I was sitting in my car, it was raining very lightly, and waiting for some mates to arrive. I noticed some scrap paper rolled up into a ball, blow down the street. I dont know what compelled me to find out what this ball of paper was, but I got out of the car, and chased it. When I got back to the car, I carefully unwrapped it. It was an article from a 1982 magazine, about Randy Rhoads. 

In 1998, I flew to Melbourne to see Ozzy play live for the first time. The day after the gig I ran into Zakk Wylde in the street. He stopped me for a chat. He invited us back to the hotel to meet Ozzy. After waiting 45 minutes, Ozzy invited me over to sit while he and Sharon ate lunch. We talked about music, and Sharon said "You remind me of someone special, Randy". That was it, I told her of my love for Randy, and she broke down crying whilst showing me the diary she had with her. It was covered in photos of Randy.

Years later (2001?), I was engaged to a girl. We found a wedding photographer, the only one we spoke to actually, and he saw my number plates at our first meeting (it's 'OZZY', by the way). He says "Oh, you like Ozzy? I took the cover photo for Diary of a Madman..." Of course, we live in Australia... he lives here now.

A few more things happened, but nothing too insane. All a little weird though, enough to take notice that something was going on.

Other things were really weird though:

In 2003, I was at a second hand record store. I had never been there before, from memory. I was browsing the items, and picking out a few things. The store manager called out "Hey, is your name Perry?". I said yes and wandered over. He asked me when I would be picking up my laybuy of records he had been holding for me. I said I didnt know what he was talking about. He pulled out a sealed bag of records, including ALL Ozzy/Randy era stuff, including a mint, never opened, Blizzard of Ozz album, and a mint never opened Mr Crowley picture disc. I couldnt believe my luck, and asked him what was 'owing on the laybuy?'. His reply "Only $5, it says here you put down $125, when you asked to laybuy it... thats weird, I would have just said take it right there and then rather than laybuy it if you were $5 short...". As I said, Id never been in that store before. I certainly would have remembered those finds.

Then in 2006 I went on vacation to LA, and visited Musonia. Musonia is where Randy taught guitar, it's his mum's music school. We arranged an appointment to visit for a tour, and organised a taxi to take us out there from Hollywood. After 45 minutes in the cab, the driver admitted he didnt know where we were, or how to get to where we wanted to go. For some reason he assumed, being a tourist, I would be able to give directions. We drove for another 45 minutes to try and find the school. We were hopelessly lost. We ran Musonia for directions, and Mrs Rhoads did her best to help, but we were a long way from anywhere.
We drove for a bit longer, heading back towards Hollywood. I figured we'll go back to the hotel, and get another cab. Money was no object, this was the last day in LA, and I HAD to see where Randy taught.
I suggested to the driver he just pull off the freeway. I didnt care where we were, I just wanted out of that cab. I'd find another. He pulled off, and went down one street, pulling into a side street to drop us off. We had no street maps, or GPS. 
I got out of the car, and was negotiating just how much of the $100+ taxi bill I should be paying, considering he couldnt get us where we wanted to go. I turned around. Mrs Rhoads was standing at the door of Musonia. We were right there. Even the taxi driver freaked out.

In 2007 I was going through some magazines, and found a 7" single. It was the first 'Magic Wand' single by Quiet Riot, only released as a fan special, limited to 500 copies given away at a gig in the seventies. 
It was in a box that had been in storage for at least six years, so maybe 2001? Anyway, I certainly didnt have any money to be buying stuff like this back then, so I have no idea how I came to own it. I did some research, and only a handful of copies have ever come up on ebay, and one sold for $1000 USD, with a large chip in the edge making it unplayable. Rare? Indeed. How did it come into my possession?

In 2008, I flew to Sydney to see Ozzy play again. Id never been to Sydney before. We ended up a a metal record store, and a guy that worked there said to me "Are you Perry? I remember you!". I asked him how he remember me. "You put a laybuy down years ago for some Quiet Riot and Randy Rhoads stuff" WTF?!?!? Again?!?!? Like I said, Id never been to Sydney before. I asked to see the laybuy, and it was dated 2004. Once again, it was for $130 total, only $5 owing "Yeah man, we would have put the stuff back on the shelves, but you only owed $5, so we held it for four years..."

In 2009, my computer system crashed, taking the hard drive with it. I joked to some mates that "I'll probably get an important email while I wait for it to be fixed". A week later, I fire up the computer after having it repaired. There was one email. ONE. It said "Im Kelly Garni, google me if you dont know who I am, I'd like to talk to you". Of course I knew who he was (Randy's original band, Quiet Riot, bass player). I figured it was a mate winding me up. I waited a week before emailing him. No reply. Then I remembered he was doing photography, so I searched for photographers and found his business. I rang the number and spoke with Kelly. He'd been recommended me by another fan of Randy's. This is what came of that:
Randy Rhoads: Thumb's Up | Guitar World

When I was waiting for the thumbnail to arrive, we were tracking it via fedex. Everything was going smoothly. Then, the tracking stopped. I rang Fedex, and no one wcould tell me why we couldnt track the package any more. Seven days later, I got a call from Fedex. The package had mad it from Vegas, through Cleveland, then Paris, then China, then to Singapore. Seven days later it was found on a truck, in Austria. We will come back to this story a little later...

When it came to the laser burning of the image in the back of the bass, I did up a sample practice piece, from the same piece of maple, so we could use that to adjust the laser strength and speed. It worked 110% perfectly the first time. We put the bass into the laser machine, and it nearly destroyed it. It even caught fire. I had to shave 3mm off the back to start again. The pratice piece took 20 minutes to do perfectly. The REAL piece took 9 attempts, over eight hours, to achieve the same depth of contrast. We will also come back to this one a little later...

Whilst mixing the resin to encase the thumbnail, I did THREE practice runs. I had a film crew there with one camera, and they wanted multiple camera angle, we I did certain tasks multiple times. I also wanted to make sure the resin would dry hard enough within the 45 minutes the specifications said it would. Anyway, the fourth batch was mixed up. It was perfectly mixed, confirmed and preserved on film, yet it didnt dry in 45 minutes. It took 4 days. Why did the three pratice runs work perfectly, but the actual REAL run through, not? The weird thing is, the left overs in the mixing cup DID dry as per the specs.

I got the bass finished in time, and made my way to Vegas to hand deliver it. At the airport, I was interviewed. See it here:


and part two here:


Those videos went up on YouTube whilst I was flying to the US. When I arrived, we hired a car. We loaded it up, and drove off. After five minutes or so, I decided to see what was on the radio. I turned it on. Silence. It was a few seconds, long enough for me to go to adjust the volume, thinking it was too low. Then BOOM, 'Crazy Train' came on. WTF.
We arrived at the hotel, which was across the street from Guitar Center Hollywood. I didnt bother unpacking my bags, I went straight over there. I wandered through the store for a few minutes, and a lady and her son approached me and asked if I could help them choose a guitar. I figured "what the hell, I'd love to help them find something cool". I asked them what they wanted, and the son replied "I want a Randy Rhoads V". WTF!

Here is their photo when I invited them back to the hotel to 'take a look at something...'






Anyway, as soon as I said goodbye, I logged into my emails to check in and send a message to my wife (girlfriend at the time) telling her I was ok. There was only one email. This is unusual, as I get 50-60 a day, and I'd been travelling for over 24 hours. Something made me think back to when my computer was busted, and I got the email from Kelly Garni, which lead to this trip.
I opened the only email. It went something like this: 
"I was looking through my old school yearbook and searching for old friends on google. I went to school with Randy Rhoads. I know he played guitar, but never knew he was famous. I found the two videos where you talk about making a tribute bass for him. I found it funny that you mentioned in the video that you had a guy from a place called Mandurah do the laser image on the back. When I left school, I moved to Australia to live with my grandparents, and they lived in Mandurah, that's why I never kept in touch with school friends."
I emailed back a reply, and said the name of the guy that helped with the laser work. I got a reply the next day "That is weird, that man is my grand father!".

(The next day I also met a family over at Guitar Center. Their surname was also Ormsby. We have become very good friends, although we are not related. Weird)

Anyway, I delivered the bass to Kelly, and he gave me some cool personal items once owned by Randy. One was the very first album Randy purchased, he went 50/50 with Kelly. It is a bootleg of an Alice Cooper concert, the same concert Randy went to with his brother, and decided "I want to be a rock star". Randy did some artwork on the cover. I also got some test pressings of 12" LPs, and some photo negatives from the first Quiet Riot photo shoot.

A few days later, we were going to go Visit Mrs Rhoads, to show her the bass. Everything went fine. The family were very accommodating. Anyway, you may remember the thumbnail going missing, and found in Austria? I was so nervous about it potentially being lost (not that it was my fault...) that I hadn't told Kelly about it. There was certainly no way Randy's mum could have known about it. But, she did say to me "Randy always wanted to go to Austria, but never made it" I didnt have the composure to tell her what had happened. I nearly freaked out right there and then.

We got the grand tour of Musonia, which we didnt get the last time. As we entered one room, I felt an overwhelming weighing feeling go through me. Then Randy's Brother said that it was the room that Randy taught in. 

Sharon Osbourne, Kelly Garni, and Randy's brother Kelle all said to me at different times "You remind me of him". 

Last year we moved into a new house. I found a near mint Quiet Riot gig flyer/poster from 1977/78. I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## wat

^ ....ing incredible


----------



## HighPotency

Alright guys, thread's over. Mr. Ormsby wins.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## icos211

GOD DAMNIT, Ormsby! You hoarded all of the awesome that was available to humanity when you were born. Your existence has left an awesomenessless scar on my entire generation that we can't recover from!


----------



## Tommy

That was an amazing story!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Few days ago I was walking down a street in London, heading to the station after college. I had my earphones in and was listening to Alice in Chains, when all of a sudden a bloke walks past with his dog on a lead. The dog had three legs.

Alice in Chains fans, or fans of weird album covers, will know why I'm posting this.


----------



## ormsby guitars

Three legged dog in London? Check!

29 Three Legged Dog.m4v - YouTube


S.Mouse Live in London- One Titty & 3 Legged Dog - YouTube


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

come on &#402;uckers!!! halloween bump!! one day til the perfect day for this thread


----------



## vilk

When I was on the train a few days ago listening to the new Means End album for the first time, right when I was arriving at the station for a city called Otsu I am listening to the end of Sun Wukong, which has some spoken Chinese (not Japanese) and the first thing they say sounds exactly like "Otsu!", and I was like, _how the hell did the PA sound through my headphones? It must be some sort of magnetic anomaly!_, and then there was some more talking and I was just like what the hell is even happening before I realized that it's actually part of that track.


----------



## sniperfreak223

well, this just happened to me the other day.

I went to the cemetery to visit a friend of mine who passed away from cancer two years ago, and while on the way, I was listening to one of his favoritesongs by his favorite band, "How Will I Laugh Tomorrow" by Suicidal Tendencies. As I pull out of the cemetery to drive home, the car's license plate in front of me read, I shit thee not, "SML2DAY". just seemed like a really strange coincidence.


----------



## tedtan

^ the guy was probably a dentist or something, but that's still odd.


----------



## Ajb667

I was home alone when I heard I thought I heard footsteps upstairs. I turn around and see one of my cats staring up the stairs, looking terrified. He hissed and bolted under the couch. 

He must of seen SOMETHING, because that cat has three legs and is super fat and lazy.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

When I was younger (probably about 11 or 12 years old), I was home alone and walking through the upstairs hallway of my old house (which is an old house). There were no lights on, and no TV's or radios were on in the house. When I walked past my bedroom door, which was open, a little girl's voice said "Hi!" clear as day, as if she was standing right in the door way. Naturally, it scared the ever loving piss out of me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ go on...................


----------



## Hyacinth

Muzakman said:


> Every christmas, me, my sister and occasionally some extra guests tag along to my mothers house, which is situated in a very, very small village in the middle of the Swedish woods. I'm talking about a place where the police recently found a secret room beneath an abandoned house, even deeper into the woods, where they found chains and shackles nailed to the wall, an old bed with sheets covered in dried blood and old rusty medical instruments; they even found hooks in the ceiling. The horrors that went on in that secret room, is unknown, but theories regarding kidnapping, rape, torture and murder has surfaced.
> 
> To really get my story, you need to know a little something about my mothers husband. They say he is haunted, because of his lack of respect for the "dark arts". He experimented a lot with "magic" and Ouija boards as a teen and according to him and my mother, it's never been the same since. He once visited a gypsy who was said to be able to tell things about people that they don't know yet. The minute she started reading his palm, she started screaming at the top of her lungs. Her husband ran out and asked what the commotion was about. She shouted something in a foreign language and they threw him out, literally.
> 
> My story beings at christmas, 2 years ago. Me, my sister and her boyfriend went to my mothers place and as always, I felt really anxious to be there, I really don't know why. I've always had this eerie feeling in the back of my mind, disturbing, unsettling feeling; like someone or something is taunting me. Everytime I go there I find it hard to breathe, hard to completely relax. I'm always uptight, nervous and can't really wait for christmas to be over so that I can go home.
> 
> We arrived one day earlier, to make time for preparations. My sister and her boyfriend slept in the living room on a inflatable bed and I spent the first night in the guest room, open view to the staircase leading down to the first floor. The morning after my sister said:
> - How can you even sleep up there?
> -Why do you ask?
> - You know that this place is haunted right?
> - Come on, don't tell me you believe in that stuff?
> - I'm serious, it's mothers husbands fault, he's the one who's haunted
> - Really now?
> - Yes!
> 
> Apparently my sisters boyfriend was supposedly strangled to the point that his skin turned blueish. He also stated that it felt like someone was literally standing on his chest. My response was ignorant, I didn't really care for my sisters superstitions, neither did I care for her really weird stories. So he was strangled aye? Where are the marks then? Signs of trauma?
> 
> I didn't really believe her or give a second thought about her preposterous story. Still, in the back of my mind, something was set into motion. It was like, this feeling that I've always had when visiting my mother, finally had an explanation. And now that these entities know that I know about their existence, I'll be next. 2 days later, the night after christmas I went to bed. Finally I was about to spend my last day at mothers place before returning home!
> 
> There I was laying, in the couch on the second floor with nothing but deafening silence and the occasional ringing noise in my ears. A horrible realization came over me, I didn't know what it was but it was like a revelation. Suddenly my focus shifted, my eyes started to wander beyond my control. I was following something, I couldn't see it but I could feel it. I could feel it staring at me, knowing that what ever I was looking at, knew that I could sense it's presence. I could feel it taunting me, laughing as I layed there not really sure of what I was experiencing.
> 
> Am I having an anxiety attack? What is going on? My heart was struck with fear and started pounding harder and faster, harder and faster. My throat was constricting and I gasped for air. I unconsciously swallowed saliva as an attempt to clear my throat from anything that might be blocking the air flow from inside. I didn't know what to do, I yelled inside my mind:
> -Snap out of it! SNAP OUT OF IT!! THIS ISN'T REAL!
> 
> At a distance a small shadow approached me, I recognized it, but what was it?! I could hear a little ringing sound as the shadow got closer. Wait? That's my mothers cat! As he jumped up beside me, he looked me in the eyes and the fear vanished. He laid down beside me and I was shortly thereafter feeling calm and relaxed. I could breathe again..



My best friend got sleep paralysis a lot a few years ago. I'm not sure if it's paranormal or just plain old sleep paralysis, but he said when his room mate's cat would sleep with him, he wouldn't get it but the nights the cat slept elsewhere, it would happen.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I really want to believe in the supernatural, but beyond a few strange camera malfunctions, a couple of odd audio anomalies and a lot of weird premonitions/coincidences I've not really experienced much. I'm a huge history buff, with a particular interest in warfare, torture devices, criminal punishment and epidemic/pandemic diseases, so I spend a lot of time in places normal people would consider "creepy" (battlefields, cemeteries, abandoned sanatoriums, old prisons, even a few concentration camps and mass Plague burials), but still very few "paranormal" experiences...kinda makes me sad really.


----------



## DoomJazz

When I was helping to clear out the funeral home a few weeks back, I was the last person in the room and the TV that was on, which was used to play a montage of video footage of my grandfather, turned off by itself. Should've been scared, but I just went "Cool!" and looked around for more freaky shit to happen.


----------



## TylerEstes

I love this thread, so necrobump. I'll just quote myself from a different thread. 



"Can't say that I'm a belieber. Your own brain will fight itself to no end over pretty much everything. Ghosts, personality flaws, mental illness, etc. 

People say that ghosts are "spirit energy." What's that? 
Leftover energy from our bodies or something? Energy comes from food, right? So ghosts are leftover calories? Why aren't ghosts floating pieces of pizza? 


That being said, I've seen some shit in my life. When I was like 4 or 5 I lived literally 2 feet away from a cemetery. I remember one night I saw what looked like a generic gargoyle from ....in' google images moving around on a curtain rod (don't know what it's called. The rod that keeps your curtains in place). We didn't have any pets other than some small birds. My mom said she kept buying them but they kept dying for no reason so she stopped. For some reason I was sleeping in the same room as my mom and grandmother one night. I woke up for whatever reason. Shortly after that I saw the shape of a person fly across the room and reach into my sleeping grandmother and pulled up another flying shape of a person and they flew off somewhere. Around that time my uncle (a year older than me) said he saw red eyes and heard growling noises. I KNOW I was awake. That's how I saw it. I just assume that my little toddler imagination was pretty overactive. I watched a lot of Stephen King's IT and Pet Semetary at that age. I'm sure our house also had some sort of carbon monoxide leak as well. Later on I heard that there was an old tunnel that lead to a church in the basement and some meth heads used it to cook up some crystal meth. 

But then when I was 8 I was at a hospital while my sister was being born and me, my step dad, and a few other people saw a huge red (like a dark red) flying.....thing. We were outside so he could smoke a cig back before everyone threw a fit about smoking in public. It was like 9 PM and it was several hundred feet in the air. Big humanoid shape and flapping its big wings and flying in a big cirlce. Still have no clue what it was. I'm really uncreative so I can't just make up stuff like that. There's probably some sort of logical explanation."



Some other stuff. The day I lost my job I grabbed my .380 and was THIS close to shooting myself in the head, but then a friend texted me. She never texts me, ever. She wanted to hang out, so I said yeah and nonchalantly took all the bullets out of the magazine and hopped in my car and we grabbed some lunch.
About a week later, I went in for a psychological evaluation for SSI. It was about 45 minutes from my house and it took my forever to find it. What building was it in? The Estes building. It's only weird because it's my last name and the only time I ever read it is with model rockets, the shipping company, and a park in Colorado.
As I was leaving, the shrink says, with a really inquisitive tone, "You look familiar. I really feel as if I've seen you before." "I've never been here in my life." 


Also, my little brother was into cars, and so was I. He always went on about how much he loved E30 BMWs (1982-1994 BMW 3 series) and how much he wished he had one. He passed away when he was 14 and I was 16, and he never got to drive one. So last year, I found this really rare model E30 (E30's are already rare, especially in the Rust Belt) and bought it with my tax return. He never got to own one, so I'd sort of honor him by buying one, because I'm corny like that. I test drove it, and everything was great. So I test drove it again, and then I bought it. This was the only E30 I've ever seen in my whole life at this point. So then I drive off, and I go downtown, and the car sputters a bit. "DON'T YOU FVCKING DO IT". Drive a few blocks. Then my car sputters and dies momentarily, and there's at least 5 or 6 other E30's a few hundred feet away. The local E30 owners club decides to have a meet right after I buy mine, the first one I've seen in person. What are the odds? So then I drive a few more blocks, and then it just ....ing dies. Middle of traffic. At night. 45 minutes from home. Then this nice middle aged woman in a Volvo gets out of her car. "Car broke down? I have some jumper cables if it would help." "That would be great, thanks." So she gets my car running long enough for me to stash it in a parking lot, where it sits for 3 days. I had to crash at a friends house, and when I came back, somebody took a screwdriver to it and stole the BMW badges from the hood and trunk. 

I'm not a believer in the supernatural/paranormal, but sometimes I think I was cursed by gypsies  My whole life, it's like the universe has been out to get me. I was raised by a single mom until I was 6 or so, until she decided to get married. Since money was tight, I never asked for toys because I always felt bad. But the rare occasion when I asked and she could afford it, they always broke. Mind you, I was always VERY careful because if I broke it, that may well be the only toy I get for a long time. Sometimes shit would just up and break. She always bought me quality stuff, but it still broke. That went on for a few years. Still living in the house right next to the cemetery at that point. Then we moved to this old town about 20 minutes away were the second "battle" of the Civil War was held (the Union showed up and just slaughtered some very poorly and equipped Confederate wannabes). Nothing much happened there. Lived there from ages 7-12, and just stayed home by myself the whole time. I remember when I was 8 or 9 I was sitting on my bed and reading a book about cars when I looked up and couldn't keep my eyes off of my closet, even though I didn't hear or see anything. I tried to get up, but couldn't move a muscle, no matter how hard I tried. I couldn't talk at all, either. I was scared as shit, and then the feeling went away. Then, a few months later, I woke up crying. Like, really really hard. My pillow was soaked, but I couldn't remember my dream, and I was actually in a pretty decent mood when I woke up. I remember thinking "What the fuuuuuuuu? Why am I even crying? What's up with that?" And my mom came into my room and asked me what was wrong. "Nothing. I have no idea." but my voice was REALLY REALLY deep and raspy. I wasn't doing it on purpose, I was just talking normally. It freaked out my mom so much that she took me to the ER after I tried coughing and clearing my throat for a long time. 

Then, when I was maybe 11, I went to the town where I live in now to hang out with my uncle. He's a year and a half older than me, so we did a few odd jobs around town during our free time. One day, we helped this really nice older lady out by painting her front porch for her. She looked really distinctive, and I had this weird (not bad) feeling about her. More on her later. 

Then I moved to the house I live in now. The previous owner had a heart attack in my room, but passed away in the hospital maybe 10 years before we moved in. The only thing left over from her living here was her old DirectTv receiver from the 90's. The bank said her name was Velma Jacobs. 

When I was 16, I got my first job at a nursing home in a town about 10 minutes away. I was there for a few months, when I saw this lady that I recognized. It was the lady whose porch I painted years earlier. I talked to her about it, and mentioned that I lived in the town she used to live in. "Ohhhh, Blackwater? That town is so boring. Why would a young man like you want to live there? I used to have this friend that lived there. Her name was Velma. Velma Jacobs."





So here I am, living in the house where Ms. Jacobs used to live. At night, I get this weird feeling like somebody is watching me. It gets so bad that I, a grown-ass man, run straight the .... to my room and close the door. But I've always had feelings like that.
Sometimes, I see a glowing white figure out of the corner of my eye, even though my mom and stepdad work nights and I'm the only person in my house that owns any white shirts. Of course, as soon as I look, it disappears. 

One night, a few months ago, there was a huge BOOM! that shook the whole house. My bed shook like crazy and my step dad came in my room. "What the hell was that?" "Beats me, man. I thought you knew what it was?" 

On a related note, I was diagnosed with a type of cancer shortly before I lost my job. Before that, I've never in my life woken up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat. Not once. But the past few months, it happens at least twice a week. In the middle of a cold-ass winter. I leave my heater off most of the time and it gets cold as shit, but that doesn't help. I wake up with my bed just completely soaked in sweat. It always happens when I don't have any dreams. I hear that it's a symptom, but it's still weird. 

Sometimes when I hear ghost stories or eyewitness accounts, I cry. Not a sad or upset type of crying, just crying with no emotion whatsoever. "What the hell? Why am I crying? I don't feel a single feel right now. There's no reason for this!" I know how bullshit that sounds. But it happened tonight, while reading this thread. Only one post though, and it was posted on my 22nd birthday. Weird. 

Also, I can barely do anything without having a weird sense of deja vu. No matter what. Also, I remember wanting to commit suicide since I was 9 years old, and I was 11 the first time I tried, even though my home life wasn't all that bad. I've always thought that was weird.

Anyway, I'm still a skeptic, but I'm probably in denial


----------



## Steinmetzify

I typed this out on another forum but I have about 2300 posts there and I can't find it, so I'll do it again.

When I was a kid, my mom and dad got divorced and my little brother and I stayed with my mom. My dad had money and my mom didn't, so as a result she had a lot of jobs and we moved around a lot.

She moved us into this one place when I was in 7th grade, and this was a really old farmhouse.....2 acres, barn, woods, the whole thing was pretty gigantic, coming from Detroit.

Weird stuff started happening immediately....first thing:

I had a friend spending the night, and the three of us were watching TV in the living room, with the kitchen behind us.....kitchen was by far the largest room in the house.....an area for the stove, sink, etc and another area separated from the first by cabinets and counters which had a type of booth that you could sit in and eat....so a long room with a dining room table on one side, and these two U shapes on the other.....we're watching TV in the living room about 10:00pm, and all of a sudden there's a HUGE ungodly crash from the kitchen....we all turn and look real fast, and where previously it was dark and lights out, all the lights are now on but we can't really see anything...suck it up and we all get up and walk in there, and all the dishes are out of the cabinets and on the floor in a big pile, every one smashed to bits....including dishes from cabinets on the other side of the room....every cabinet open and empty, and all the dishes in one pile at the same time. Freaked out, cause A: that was weird as hell and B: we knew my mom would never believe us.....we left it like that and when she came home we told her the story and she said she did, because weird things had been happening to her for a few months and she couldn't explain them.

Doors and windows opening at night on their own, all different times of the year....lights coming on and off on their own, and gibberish written in lipstick on mirrors; symbols, random words, just stuff....my mom is kind of a hippy type and doesn't wear makeup, so there was never any type of lipstick in the house.

She worked at a pretty famous art gallery at the time....her boss owned it and was an old friend of hers, and he was supposed to be pretty psychic. The barn on the property was kept locked, and we weren't supposed to play in there as it was pretty beat and unsafe.....coming from the city I wasn't really sure what we were supposed to do with a barn anyway so we left it alone. One night he was there and she was telling him about weird things happening, and they were walking around the property and he noticed the barn and asked if he could go in.....my mom says sure, and gets the key and opens it and gives him a flashlight....she shuts the door on him as kind of a joke; didn't really expect anything to happen....this little guy, about 5'5" and 130lbs comes flying thru the door...ripped the entire thing off of the hinges, frame and all, jumps in his car and blasts out of there. When she asked him about it the next day, he said he 'saw something' in the barn and didn't want to talk about it, ever. She still doesn't know...this is over 25 years ago and the guy still won't talk about it.

There were two bedrooms upstairs, and one was used as an office and my brother and I shared the big one....the office was cold. All the time. Every day, every night, freezing...in the summer in MI, 95 degrees and 100% humidity, there'd be ice on the inside of the window. It stayed there all the time and was never gone...it was kind of a nice respite from summer heat, but the room gave all of us the heebs so we never stayed in there too long. Always got that 'lizard brain' feeling, like you were being watched, from the first second in until you left. Very uncomfortable feelings in there.

My mom's room was on the first floor, and you could enter it two different ways; one was via a door off of the front door, or from further back in the house at the bottom of the staircase. One night we were all talking and my brother and I followed her into her room from the back entrance; we were just kind of hanging in the doorway talking to her and getting ready to leave....we wanted a couple bucks to run to the store, and her purse was in there.....bed on one side of the room, a table with a lamp on the other...she grabs her purse from a dresser right next to the door, sits down on the bed, and looks over by the table, and the look on her face made us look too....there was a paperback copy of Stephen King's 'The Shining' lying there, the one with the silver cover and the blank kid's face, and it was wiggling...kind of like it was getting electrocuted or something.

This went on for about 30 seconds after we started watching it, and then it floated off of the table about 2 feet closer to my mom....stayed in the air for about 10 seconds, and then dropped to the floor.....kept wiggling for about 10 seconds, and then slid all the way across the room towards my mom and under the bed. We're all freaking out, and I get down to look for the book, and it's gone. Not under the bed, not under the dresser, nowhere...we tore that room up looking for it; moved all the furniture, everything, it but it was gone. About three weeks later I came home from school and went past the door to her room on the way upstairs, and that book was back on her table. When she got home later she asked me if I'd found it and put it back, but I hadn't....and neither had my brother. Some other stuff happened, and she decided she'd had enough and we moved out about 3 months later. 

After a couple of years, she's gotten another job at a title company and looks up the house.....apparently it was pretty old, built in the 1840s or around there, and the guy who built it lost his wife to scarlet fever....he cracked up, killed one daughter in the barn, one in the room my mom used, and the last one in the cold room upstairs and then killed himself in the 'basement'. I don't talk about the basement.

Weird stuff.


----------



## RevelGTR

Please, for the love of god, talk about the basement.
Edit: I'll add in my short story as well. My grandparents still live in my mom's childhood home. The house was built in 1865, and my mom has always told stories about it, the basement in particular. She has always said that it felt like something bad had happened down there. Well, one summer when I was about twelve, we were visiting my grandparents. It was stupid hot out (they live in Michigan.) I went down in to the basement because it was nice and cool down there, and GODDAMN that place feels wrong, wrong, wrong. There's a room behind the furnace, which I assume must have been used for coal. It's an open doorway, but it's completely dark in that room. When you look into it I swear to god that you can see shapes moving in the shadows and shiz. My brain playing tricks on me? Almost definitely. But I will NEVER go back down there again.


----------



## TylerEstes

WSchaferJR said:


> Please, for the love of god, talk about the basement.



I second this.


----------



## dedsouth333

Yeah, really. You can't tell a story like that and leave off with, "I don't talk about the basement."

That pretty much obligates you to talk about the basement.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So ur with ur honey and yur making out
wen the phone rings. U anser it n the
voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## dedsouth333

^


----------



## JulianEmdon

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making out
> wen the phone rings. U anser it n the
> voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
> U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
> THEN WHO WAS PHONE?



This will be the chorus of my new grindcore song:
"_THEN WHO WAS PHONE?!_
"_THEN WHO WAS PHOOOOOONE?!"_


----------



## TylerEstes

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making out
> wen the phone rings. U anser it n the
> voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
> U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
> THEN WHO WAS PHONE?



50 Tyson.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I was wondering if any of you has experienced things that one might classify as "supernatural" or uncommon. I have had a rather boring life so there is only one weird event I can think of. A couple of relatives have told me about strange things they saw somewhere.
> 
> I think this thread could keep horror fans on this forum under control until the next good horror film is released.



Had a few unexplainable things happen to me during my lifetime...No particular order.

1. I wanna say about 7 years ago, my wife and I were in Gettysburg, PA. We were on our way to this show to see the Shaolin Monks (from China) perform at this theater. It was night time, and we were driving down the main stretch of road through Gettysburg, where up ahead I saw a guy dressed in all black. I commented to my wife, who was driving, "Watch this moron up there in all black, he's gonna wind up getting himself killed." She commented, "Yeah, I barely saw him." As we approached and passed where he rounded the corner, there wasn't anyone there. Rachel and I just looked at each other and immediately thought the same thing. I said to her, "Ummm, I think we'd just experienced a haunting." She replied, "Ummm, I think you're right!"

Now, I don't deny there may be another "dimension" out there, but at the same time, I find it hard to believe stuff like the supernatural. My wife, on the other hand, was far more skeptical.

2. Rachel and I were riding the C&O bike path through MD/PA when far ahead we saw someone walking, who appeared to be wearing 1800s-style clothing. We were back quite a ways, so I couldn't be sure, but he was wearing a long-tailed coat and a top-hat. As we continued to ride, we never passed the guy. We know he couldn't have left the path, as there was not an exit area anywhere. Again, we'd figured we'd been haunted.

3. My grandmother (on my dad's side) died and I saw her at her funeral, or whatever you wanna call the "party" after the funeral. 

I was talking to my cousins, and we were all just kinda picking on each other (we do that in our family...) and messing around, sharing a few fond memories and laughs, despite the negative occasion. All of a sudden, I looked up and saw my dead grandmother standing in a corner, as if she was watching this whole thing. I started to excuse myself. I said, "Anyway, I'm gonna go talk to grandm..." I caught myself before finishing my sentence, and walked away. Thankfully, I don't think anyone caught on. I just said it so...normally.

A few weeks later after she died, we had a bird show up on the back porch who would not leave. He was right outside the window, my cat was going crazy, and I even walked up to the sliding glass door, the bird did not fly away. 

4. My grandmother (mom's side) and grandfather died (mom's side). I was sick at the time, but despite this, I drove the 2.5 hours to his funeral, in my Camaro, which pretty much wreaks of gasoline as it runs really rich. I was on my way home on the highway, when all of a sudden the car filled with the aroma of Italian cooking, and not just Italian cooking, but my grandparents' Italian cooking; meatballs and ravioli, to be precise.  This lasted a few minutes. During that period, it was like I was just in this weird "haze." Everything just went silent around me. I realized what I was smelling and what was happening, but I just couldn't put 2+2 together. It wasn't until after this experience "dissipated" that I realized what had just happened. Then, everything went back to "normal."

I tried to rationalize this, but I couldn't. Never had I ever smelled any sort of restaurant of any sort on this highway, and there weren't even any restaurants around. I just chalk it up to being "one of those things..."

5. I had a tough time accepting Grandpop's death, and I wanted some things to remember him by. 

There used to be this really big tricycle I used to ride in his very scary basement as a child. The basement smelled musty, and it was that distinctive "must" of a very old home. I wanted the tricycle. Unfortunately, the tricycle belonged to my aunt as a child, and she wanted it. I was really upset about it.

I wasn't feeling well that Xmas Eve, and I can't remember if Rachel and I had stayed home, were-as we normally drive to my parents' house. We were watching TV on the sofa and she fell asleep next to me. Out of nowhere, my left arm got very cold, and I was overwhelmed with the scent of my grandparents' basement. At first I thought I was imagining things, but after having experienced the "Italian cooking episode," I didn't discredit it. I KNEW I was being "visited." 

It sounds strange, but this was the most peaceful feeling I'd ever encountered. It was just so surreal. I was just in this haze of emotion. I was "paralyzed" at the time, or at least a few moments, as if something were holding me back from letting anyone else know (my wife). It was if this feeling was, "No, this is only for you." As this was happening, I slowly moved my arm and nudged my wife, who woke up. As soon as I nudged her, it was gone. I told her, "Honey, I know this sounds crazy, but my grandfather just stopped by to see me. He was right here....next to me." She looked at me with a puzzled look. I told her to get up and tell me if it was cold next to my arm and if she smelled my grandparents' musty basement. She looked at me a bit strangely, but she did it anyway. She didn't smell a thing. 

6. A few weeks after my grandfather (my dad's father) died, I saw a shooting star. I'd never seen another one since.

7. Years ago, I had a girlfriend who claimed her house was haunted. I didn't believe it until we were listening to the radio and it started turning on and off on us. We'd be sitting there, making out, or "whatever," and it would turn off. The moment one of us would get up to turn it back on, it would turn back on. Then, we'd sit back down and it would turn off again. 

8. Another time at the same girlfriend's house, she told me this "ghost" would fold her clothes and leave them on her bed. I didn't believe her, so we went up to her room and emptied an entire drawer of clothes on to her bed, then put the drawer back in. An hour later, we went back upstairs and all the clothes were folded on the bed.  

Her parents were home and didn't deny her story. They'd also never left the room, nobody was upstairs, etc. They talked about this "entity" like it was just part of the family and part of life. None of them were scared or bothered by it, it was just another day in the life. They didn't seem to mind this "presence" at all, and I would even go as far as to say they welcomed it.

Despite all these things happening, I still find it very hard to believe they did. I was young when the whole "girlfriend" thing happened, and as teens, goofy sh*t tends to happen. I simply wrote it off as just goofy stuff happening in my head.  However, as a fully grown adult and in my 30s, when something like that happens, I know I'm far more logical now than I was, far more mature, and the likelihood of "seeing things" is far less. I was at an age where I could logically rationalize stuff. Unfortunately, I can't rationalize most recent experiences, and I know I'm not a goofy teen anymore. As a mature adult, I gotta say, this time around it's far more difficult to discredit some of these things...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making out
> wen the phone rings. U anser it n the
> voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
> U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
> THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


.....It was Space Ghost!


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> .....It was Space Ghost!



I'd really freak if I answered the phone and heard in an eerie voice, "Hello, King..." 

Think, "King Diamond."


----------



## JulianEmdon

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I'd really freak if I answered the phone and heard in an eerie voice, "Hello, King..."
> 
> Think, "King Diamond."



Originally Posted by *Grand Moff Tim* 

 
_So ur with ur honey and yur making out
wen the phone rings. U anser it n the
voice is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
THEN WHO WAS PHONE?_


----------



## Steinmetzify

WSchaferJR said:


> Please, for the love of god, talk about the basement.





TylerEstes said:


> I second this.





dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, really. You can't tell a story like that and leave off with, "I don't talk about the basement."
> 
> That pretty much obligates you to talk about the basement.



You guys are irrepressible...basements suck.

It was evil...seriously evil. You could feel it; I've never been nearer to a room that just felt WRONG. There'd be times when my brother and I came home from school, and we'd walk in the back door and the basement door would be open and the entire back of the house just trashed.....papers blown everywhere, trash all over the floor, and 3 times we found rotting meat splattered on the walls.....just randomly walk in and there's rancid meat on the walls near the open door. Shut the door, clean it up and try not to think about it. This stuff didn't happen immediately, but later...although NONE of us liked even being near the door to the basement, from day one.

For background, if you walked in the back door, you entered into a long narrow room...basement door on the left, long wall on the right.....straight ahead of you was a bathroom, and after walking towards the bathroom you could go left into the kitchen. My mom eventually ended up moving her desk and what not out of the upstairs 'office' because of the heebs, and put it in this corner off of the bathroom in this back room.

Opening the door to the basement, what you saw was a ladder leading down to below ground level, and a plank set from the door over to some framework that was built to store things on....same level as the door. 

Going down the ladder (which I only ever did once, and only about 1/3 of the way) led to the below ground area, and it was a pit. As far as I can remember it was a dirt floor, and was about 7 feet lower than the door. It was black.....black like you couldn't see into it black....there was no overhead lighting, and if you were going over the plank you took a flashlight, and there were no windows either. With a flashlight, you couldn't see the floor below.....it was dark all the time, and if you held the flashlight long enough in one spot, you could kind of see things moving out of the corner of your eye. If you held it longer, a weird hissing noise would start...not loud, but steady, and nothing nice sounding.

For more background, my brother was a year younger than me, and I was in 7th grade, which meant we went to different schools...he walked and I had to take a bus, which meant he got home earlier than I did most days. And being in 6th grade, and a skinny little dude, he'd wait outside for me and we'd go in together. Things seemed nicer that way; you were more likely to get messed with alone in that house. I was always very protective of my brother....he wasn't very tall and he was REALLY skinny, and I was short and thick, and if someone wanted to fight him, they had to get through me first. Not many tried, and no one got to him. The only person allowed to pick on him was me....

On this particular day, I stepped off the bus down the road and walked home...reading something for class and didn't notice my brother wasn't waiting outside until I got almost to the door. I figured he had stayed after school to help a friend of his....my brother was a smart kid and helped other kids when he could, and he'd mentioned something about staying after that morning. 

I unlocked the door, and went in and threw my stuff on a table my mom had put against the long wall for our various kid crap so it didn't spread.

I heard something, very faint from my left....looked over and the basement door was open. I immediately got the heebs (I'm 13, right?) and put my back againt the wall and started feeling around on the table for something to hit something with; nothing there. All I have is a decently sized pocket knife....I always carry a knife and have since I was about 6. Pulled that out and waited.

I heard Steve calling for me, from the basement. I wigged out and jumped to the door. The ladder leading down to the floor was missing, and it was gloomy as shit down there.....he's crying and telling me the ladder broke and I need to come and get him. I run outside and grab some clothesline we'd been playing with, throw it down there and yell at him to grab the rope and I'll pull him up. 

He's still crying and saying he can't, he can't, he can't....come get me come get me come get me; I tell him to get a grip and grab the rope, everything will be fine, I'm strong enough to pull him up and it'll only take a second...he grabs the rope, still screaming and crying, and I start pulling. He's a lot heavier than I thought he'd be and I start pulling harder and harder, but I'm losing ground.....pulling and pulling and pulling, and still losing ground, so I throw the rope over my shoulder and turn around, intending to lean forward and use my legs to pull harder.......and there's my little brother standing there. He's wearing a backpack and had a popsicle in his hand, forgotten about for the moment....he's got this astonished look on his face and says "What are you DOING?" 

Right then I stumble forward a couple paces, because some weight has been taken off of the clothesline....and the hissing noise has started, louder than ever before. I bump into Steve and whip around, and we both see some kind of black thing....long and thin, like a tentacle, slip up and somehow anchor itself to the doorframe opposite the hinges, low to the floor...we never really got a good look at it, everything was moving too fast, but that was the impression....like some kind of octopus tentacle....

I screamed at him that we had to shut the door, and we rushed it...we slammed it and ended up sitting down on the floor in front of it, with me closest to whatever was on the frame.....I didn't look at it, but felt it touch my jeans a few times and then it whipped back thru the door as it was bumping open and closed.....there was a pounding on the door for a few minutes, and that hissing noise got louder and louder and louder....until everything stopped.

Steve asked me what the .... happened, and why I was messing with the basement...I told him that it sounded like him, trapped in the basement and crying for me to get him out...his eyes got big and round, and he told me that he'd heard things whispering behind the door more than once, but never loud and screaming.

After that, we didn't go near it for any other reason than to shut the door after coming home to find it open.....we told my mom that if for some reason she thought we were trapped in the basement, or heard us down there, she should come and check on us elsewhere first....after everything else in that place, she didn't even ask. Just looked at us for a couple seconds and said "okay".

Basements suck.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

steinmetzify said:


> You guys are irrepressible...basements suck.
> 
> It was evil...seriously evil. You could feel it; I've never been nearer to a room that just felt WRONG. There'd be times when my brother and I came home from school, and we'd walk in the back door and the basement door would be open and the entire back of the house just trashed.....papers blown everywhere, trash all over the floor, and 3 times we found rotting meat splattered on the walls.....just randomly walk in and there's rancid meat on the walls near the open door. Shut the door, clean it up and try not to think about it. This stuff didn't happen immediately, but later...although NONE of us liked even being near the door to the basement, from day one.
> 
> For background, if you walked in the back door, you entered into a long narrow room...basement door on the left, long wall on the right.....straight ahead of you was a bathroom, and after walking towards the bathroom you could go left into the kitchen. My mom eventually ended up moving her desk and what not out of the upstairs 'office' because of the heebs, and put it in this corner off of the bathroom in this back room.
> 
> Opening the door to the basement, what you saw was a ladder leading down to below ground level, and a plank set from the door over to some framework that was built to store things on....same level as the door.
> 
> Going down the ladder (which I only ever did once, and only about 1/3 of the way) led to the below ground area, and it was a pit. As far as I can remember it was a dirt floor, and was about 7 feet lower than the door. It was black.....black like you couldn't see into it black....there was no overhead lighting, and if you were going over the plank you took a flashlight, and there were no windows either. With a flashlight, you couldn't see the floor below.....it was dark all the time, and if you held the flashlight long enough in one spot, you could kind of see things moving out of the corner of your eye. If you held it longer, a weird hissing noise would start...not loud, but steady, and nothing nice sounding.
> 
> For more background, my brother was a year younger than me, and I was in 7th grade, which meant we went to different schools...he walked and I had to take a bus, which meant he got home earlier than I did most days. And being in 6th grade, and a skinny little dude, he'd wait outside for me and we'd go in together. Things seemed nicer that way; you were more likely to get messed with alone in that house. I was always very protective of my brother....he wasn't very tall and he was REALLY skinny, and I was short and thick, and if someone wanted to fight him, they had to get through me first. Not many tried, and no one got to him. The only person allowed to pick on him was me....
> 
> On this particular day, I stepped off the bus down the road and walked home...reading something for class and didn't notice my brother wasn't waiting outside until I got almost to the door. I figured he had stayed after school to help a friend of his....my brother was a smart kid and helped other kids when he could, and he'd mentioned something about staying after that morning.
> 
> I unlocked the door, and went in and threw my stuff on a table my mom had put against the long wall for our various kid crap so it didn't spread.
> 
> I heard something, very faint from my left....looked over and the basement door was open. I immediately got the heebs (I'm 13, right?) and put my back againt the wall and started feeling around on the table for something to hit something with; nothing there. All I have is a decently sized pocket knife....I always carry a knife and have since I was about 6. Pulled that out and waited.
> 
> I heard Steve calling for me, from the basement. I wigged out and jumped to the door. The ladder leading down to the floor was missing, and it was gloomy as shit down there.....he's crying and telling me the ladder broke and I need to come and get him. I run outside and grab some clothesline we'd been playing with, throw it down there and yell at him to grab the rope and I'll pull him up.
> 
> He's still crying and saying he can't, he can't, he can't....come get me come get me come get me; I tell him to get a grip and grab the rope, everything will be fine, I'm strong enough to pull him up and it'll only take a second...he grabs the rope, still screaming and crying, and I start pulling. He's a lot heavier than I thought he'd be and I start pulling harder and harder, but I'm losing ground.....pulling and pulling and pulling, and still losing ground, so I throw the rope over my shoulder and turn around, intending to lean forward and use my legs to pull harder.......and there's my little brother standing there. He's wearing a backpack and had a popsicle in his hand, forgotten about for the moment....he's got this astonished look on his face and says "What are you DOING?"
> 
> Right then I stumble forward a couple paces, because some weight has been taken off of the clothesline....and the hissing noise has started, louder than ever before. I bump into Steve and whip around, and we both see some kind of black thing....long and thin, like a tentacle, slip up and somehow anchor itself to the doorframe opposite the hinges, low to the floor...we never really got a good look at it, everything was moving too fast, but that was the impression....like some kind of octopus tentacle....
> 
> I screamed at him that we had to shut the door, and we rushed it...we slammed it and ended up sitting down on the floor in front of it, with me closest to whatever was on the frame.....I didn't look at it, but felt it touch my jeans a few times and then it whipped back thru the door as it was bumping open and closed.....there was a pounding on the door for a few minutes, and that hissing noise got louder and louder and louder....until everything stopped.
> 
> Steve asked me what the .... happened, and why I was messing with the basement...I told him that it sounded like him, trapped in the basement and crying for me to get him out...his eyes got big and round, and he told me that he'd heard things whispering behind the door more than once, but never loud and screaming.
> 
> After that, we didn't go near it for any other reason than to shut the door after coming home to find it open.....we told my mom that if for some reason she thought we were trapped in the basement, or heard us down there, she should come and check on us elsewhere first....after everything else in that place, she didn't even ask. Just looked at us for a couple seconds and said "okay".
> 
> Basements suck.



GOD DAMN. thats some stephen king shit. kill it with fire. that house must burn


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

METAL_WIZARD said:


> GOD DAMN. thats some stephen king shit. kill it with fire. that house must burn



Yeah, it is! That's some freaky shit right there.

He's right, basements _do_ suck. I do not like basements _at all,_ even the ones that aren't creepy. While I've never experienced anything creepy in my parents' basement, there is just "tension" in the air, or it just seems "heavy." 

My basement is above ground. Our home his built into a hill, so in the front, it looks like a 2-story, but in the rear, it's a 3-story. We have a sliding glass door leading out into the backyard. _Technically,_ our basement is above ground, but I still don't like it.

What's weird is if my wife is home, I don't like staying up at night and watching TV after she goes to bed. I dunno why that is, as it's not an issue if she isn't home.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> What's weird is if my wife is home, I don't like staying up at night and watching TV after she goes to bed. I dunno why that is, as it's not an issue if she isn't home.



maybe she has some weird shit following her. like that paranormal activity movie how that demon or whatever followed the sisters around. my mom and i used to talk about all the weird experiences we had and believed the spirits of our loved ones kind of watched over you and protected you from the negative things. hence why some of our experiences weren't frightening, but intriguing. but the negative ones, like you guys said. just feels wrong, air is thick, hairs standing, cold and chills. just freaky shit. 

maybe she had some troubled relatives who died or something. like an abusive dad or something and maybe the uncomfortable feelings you get are from the attention turned to you while she is asleep. or something lol. you never know whether to believe this kind of shit or if its your imagination


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

steinmetzify said:


> After a couple of years, she's gotten another job at a title company and looks up the house.....apparently it was pretty old, built in the 1840s or around there, and the guy who built it lost his wife to scarlet fever....he cracked up, killed one daughter in the barn, one in the room my mom used, and the last one in the cold room upstairs and then killed himself in the 'basement'. I don't talk about the basement.
> 
> Weird stuff.



can you find out if this house and barn are still standing? 

also i want to hear more about this house. these are some really strong experiences. normally people just have little small encounters


----------



## Ajb667

METAL_WIZARD said:


> can you find out if this house and barn are still standing?
> 
> also i want to hear more about this house. these are some really strong experiences. normally people just have little small encounters



I second this. This sounds absolutely terrifying and fascinating. 





Is it bad I want to check it out?


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

METAL_WIZARD said:


> maybe she has some weird shit following her. like that paranormal activity movie how that demon or whatever followed the sisters around. my mom and i used to talk about all the weird experiences we had and believed the spirits of our loved ones kind of watched over you and protected you from the negative things. hence why some of our experiences weren't frightening, but intriguing. but the negative ones, like you guys said. just feels wrong, air is thick, hairs standing, cold and chills. just freaky shit.
> 
> maybe she had some troubled relatives who died or something. like an abusive dad or something and maybe the uncomfortable feelings you get are from the attention turned to you while she is asleep. or something lol. you never know whether to believe this kind of shit or if its your imagination



Nah, there's no negativity around her or weird shit about her. I don't wanna say it feels "wrong" to be watching TV while she's sleeping, because when she's working from home and I'm home, it's not an issue. I guess I really just don't like watching TV by myself. I don't feel creeped out or anything...

Instead of watching TV, I'll go upstairs and play on the computer, which is down the hall from our bedroom, or just follow her to bed.


----------



## Steinmetzify

METAL_WIZARD said:


> can you find out if this house and barn are still standing?
> 
> also i want to hear more about this house. these are some really strong experiences. normally people just have little small encounters



I can try; was telling my wife this story this morning; I've never told it to her before. I never told anybody before I wrote it here and I don't think my brother has either. There's a certain welcome anonymity on the interwebz; people aren't looking at you like a weird freak so it doesn't matter what the story is. 

She asked the same thing this morning; I'll hit my mom up tomorrow and ask if she remembers the address and do some digging and let you guys know what's up. 

For the dude that asked if it was bad that he wanted to see it: knock yourself out man. Wouldn't stop you unless we were right there together and you wanted to go in the basement. I wouldn't counsel anyone to actually do it. I was always interested in this kind of stuff when I was younger, but it pretty much fizzled out after that. People say things like this can't hurt you and that's fine. I know what I saw, what I heard. I don't know what would have happened if I'd went down there, but I'm pretty sure it would not have been pleasant for my mind.


----------



## marshallH

Once I was at my aunts house and I decided to go look into the bomb shelter (it was built during the war) and of course, the trapdoor closed on top of me. It was pitch dark, and completely silent except for this croaking sound I used to make because of my Tourette's, which I have recently outgrown, and then I started seeing flower petals falling from above and strange whispering. They were lit up but it was completely dark. I was totally hallucinating. My twin brother yelled and lifted the trapdoor after a minute or two and I snapped out of it, but it felt like I was down there for hours. I have narcolepsy so I hallucinate and see tentacles and shit when I don't sleep for a day or two but I wasn't tired or anything. Weird shit yo. Another less creepy story is once I cut open a potato and there was plastic army man inside of it? Maybe the potato grew around it or something? I don't even know.


----------



## marshallH

Another story:

Me and my guitarist buddy/friend since 1st grade decided that we wanted to try and find "mothman" (look we were 13 I don't even know ok? Lol) but we went to a park with our game boys and sat there until midnight, hoping to see mothman I guess? Anyway, there was a rubber cave thing with multiple entrances at the playground for kids to play hide and seek in. Once it was it was midnight, we got up and decided to look around for something interesting. I went to the little forest because forests don't scare and I feel more comfortable in them, and cole(my friend) decided to search the playground. After 10 minutes or so I came back and yelled that I didn't find anything. There was no answer. I kept calling until I eventually found him standing in front of the cave thing COMPLETELY still. Like practically frozen. I came up to him and then I found out why. It probably wasn't mothman but inside the cave there was a figure DARKER than the pitch black inside the cave. When you stared at it everything around you kind of faded and it was like total tunnel vision. Cole described the exact same thing. Anyway, the figure was like a hunched over man, and then there was the crazy scream sound from behind us (like black metal scream, think burzum) and we just f*#%ing booked it. Cole described the whole situation almost EXACTLY the same as me.


----------



## marshallH

Ok one more story, pretty simple but I was playing a black metal style riff through my vox amp plug and it started to get really scratchy and the feedback sounded like a scream. I shit you not I even posted about it on Facebook right after it happened to calm myself down haha.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

steinmetzify said:


> I can try; was telling my wife this story this morning; I've never told it to her before. I never told anybody before I wrote it here and I don't think my brother has either. There's a certain welcome anonymity on the interwebz; people aren't looking at you like a weird freak so it doesn't matter what the story is.
> 
> She asked the same thing this morning; I'll hit my mom up tomorrow and ask if she remembers the address and do some digging and let you guys know what's up.
> 
> For the dude that asked if it was bad that he wanted to see it: knock yourself out man. Wouldn't stop you unless we were right there together and you wanted to go in the basement. I wouldn't counsel anyone to actually do it. I was always interested in this kind of stuff when I was younger, but it pretty much fizzled out after that. People say things like this can't hurt you and that's fine. I know what I saw, what I heard. I don't know what would have happened if I'd went down there, but I'm pretty sure it would not have been pleasant for my mind.




Im the kind of person that doesnt get scared so I would go down and try to see some scary shit


----------



## marshallH

steinmetzify said:


> You guys are irrepressible...basements suck.
> 
> It was evil...seriously evil. You could feel it; I've never been nearer to a room that just felt WRONG. There'd be times when my brother and I came home from school, and we'd walk in the back door and the basement door would be open and the entire back of the house just trashed.....papers blown everywhere, trash all over the floor, and 3 times we found rotting meat splattered on the walls.....just randomly walk in and there's rancid meat on the walls near the open door. Shut the door, clean it up and try not to think about it. This stuff didn't happen immediately, but later...although NONE of us liked even being near the door to the basement, from day one.
> 
> For background, if you walked in the back door, you entered into a long narrow room...basement door on the left, long wall on the right.....straight ahead of you was a bathroom, and after walking towards the bathroom you could go left into the kitchen. My mom eventually ended up moving her desk and what not out of the upstairs 'office' because of the heebs, and put it in this corner off of the bathroom in this back room.
> 
> Opening the door to the basement, what you saw was a ladder leading down to below ground level, and a plank set from the door over to some framework that was built to store things on....same level as the door.
> 
> Going down the ladder (which I only ever did once, and only about 1/3 of the way) led to the below ground area, and it was a pit. As far as I can remember it was a dirt floor, and was about 7 feet lower than the door. It was black.....black like you couldn't see into it black....there was no overhead lighting, and if you were going over the plank you took a flashlight, and there were no windows either. With a flashlight, you couldn't see the floor below.....it was dark all the time, and if you held the flashlight long enough in one spot, you could kind of see things moving out of the corner of your eye. If you held it longer, a weird hissing noise would start...not loud, but steady, and nothing nice sounding.
> 
> For more background, my brother was a year younger than me, and I was in 7th grade, which meant we went to different schools...he walked and I had to take a bus, which meant he got home earlier than I did most days. And being in 6th grade, and a skinny little dude, he'd wait outside for me and we'd go in together. Things seemed nicer that way; you were more likely to get messed with alone in that house. I was always very protective of my brother....he wasn't very tall and he was REALLY skinny, and I was short and thick, and if someone wanted to fight him, they had to get through me first. Not many tried, and no one got to him. The only person allowed to pick on him was me....
> 
> On this particular day, I stepped off the bus down the road and walked home...reading something for class and didn't notice my brother wasn't waiting outside until I got almost to the door. I figured he had stayed after school to help a friend of his....my brother was a smart kid and helped other kids when he could, and he'd mentioned something about staying after that morning.
> 
> I unlocked the door, and went in and threw my stuff on a table my mom had put against the long wall for our various kid crap so it didn't spread.
> 
> I heard something, very faint from my left....looked over and the basement door was open. I immediately got the heebs (I'm 13, right?) and put my back againt the wall and started feeling around on the table for something to hit something with; nothing there. All I have is a decently sized pocket knife....I always carry a knife and have since I was about 6. Pulled that out and waited.
> 
> I heard Steve calling for me, from the basement. I wigged out and jumped to the door. The ladder leading down to the floor was missing, and it was gloomy as shit down there.....he's crying and telling me the ladder broke and I need to come and get him. I run outside and grab some clothesline we'd been playing with, throw it down there and yell at him to grab the rope and I'll pull him up.
> 
> He's still crying and saying he can't, he can't, he can't....come get me come get me come get me; I tell him to get a grip and grab the rope, everything will be fine, I'm strong enough to pull him up and it'll only take a second...he grabs the rope, still screaming and crying, and I start pulling. He's a lot heavier than I thought he'd be and I start pulling harder and harder, but I'm losing ground.....pulling and pulling and pulling, and still losing ground, so I throw the rope over my shoulder and turn around, intending to lean forward and use my legs to pull harder.......and there's my little brother standing there. He's wearing a backpack and had a popsicle in his hand, forgotten about for the moment....he's got this astonished look on his face and says "What are you DOING?"
> 
> Right then I stumble forward a couple paces, because some weight has been taken off of the clothesline....and the hissing noise has started, louder than ever before. I bump into Steve and whip around, and we both see some kind of black thing....long and thin, like a tentacle, slip up and somehow anchor itself to the doorframe opposite the hinges, low to the floor...we never really got a good look at it, everything was moving too fast, but that was the impression....like some kind of octopus tentacle....
> 
> I screamed at him that we had to shut the door, and we rushed it...we slammed it and ended up sitting down on the floor in front of it, with me closest to whatever was on the frame.....I didn't look at it, but felt it touch my jeans a few times and then it whipped back thru the door as it was bumping open and closed.....there was a pounding on the door for a few minutes, and that hissing noise got louder and louder and louder....until everything stopped.
> 
> Steve asked me what the .... happened, and why I was messing with the basement...I told him that it sounded like him, trapped in the basement and crying for me to get him out...his eyes got big and round, and he told me that he'd heard things whispering behind the door more than once, but never loud and screaming.
> 
> After that, we didn't go near it for any other reason than to shut the door after coming home to find it open.....we told my mom that if for some reason she thought we were trapped in the basement, or heard us down there, she should come and check on us elsewhere first....after everything else in that place, she didn't even ask. Just looked at us for a couple seconds and said "okay".
> 
> Basements suck.


----------



## MFB

Pretty sure I'm not sleeping after Stein's basement story. Nor will I ever be able to go into my already horrifying basement.

Thanks, I didn't need to do laundry or anything


----------



## Blackheim

Ok. Weird story I am unsure under which circumstances happened. 
Disclaimer:
I am not religious, mentally ill, superstitious or dramatic. 

On the story. 
There was a fire on one of our houses that we used to rent. The kid that lived in the 1st floor was mentally unstable and left the gas valve opened... Long story short, I was really sick that day (it was a mother's day by the way) and my grandmother (like my mother, because I was raised by my grandparents) felt really desperate since my mother (who had hearing problems) was with a friend at the second floor. 
I desperately get off my bed and went to my aunts house and drove with my uncle to the house. When we arrived, no one was harmed and the fire was under control. 
Weird sh*t starts now: 
At night, I was feeling really bad and had this dream of my house burning and my family screaming on pain... I wasn't able to escape from my room and then I fainted in the dream. I woke up with a terrible pain in the area near my hears and stomach. 
Since that dream, tachycardia attacks started and I saw shadows and things moving in my house. Had nightmares when I was haunted by shadows and fire-made entities. Not a big deal since I thought it was just product of my imagination. 
That was happening for 2-2.5 years... Then, when I was a like 14, my friends started to notice weird things happening when we were playing video games at house, doors shutting down, shadows, y' know, all that old house creepy stuff. 
Most teens find that things funny, so not a big deal either. 
Later on, I started to had more fire thingy dreams. Fire was not a real issue, but how I felt on those dreams were. 
I start having those weird headaches out from nowhere and a couple of blackouts IIRC. 
Then, this day, I was home alone waiting for my GF and I heard this noise like if someone else was at home. It was like 5pm, I started to walk around the house trying to find the source of the sounds when of sudden, I saw a large standing black body near the kitchen(like a burned corpse with my shape). It started to walk towards me while I was walking backwards. I was in horror, shocked and speechless. I closed my eyes and started to walk to the living room, I felt chills in the spine and felt incredibly tired. I passed out in the living room's couch.... 
I had the very same dream I had almost 3 years ago, everything was on fire except my room, people screaming. This time, I saw through the window, the corpse was there, looking at me. I woke up a day later in the hospital... I was in the living room's and they thought I had a problem with my heart. Doctors could not find what happened and since then, I've never had a single problem with my heart.


----------



## Blackheim

Konfyouzd said:


> I typically have dreams about things I experience soon thereafter. It's kind of creepy.
> 
> I have dreams about people I don't know and then I meet them randomly within a week - month...
> I have dreams about places I've never been and somehow I end up going there randomly...
> I have dreams about numbers sometimes that end up being significant throughout the day (exact prices of bills and other weird shit)...
> I've even had dreams about VERY specific scenarios (like a game for instance) and I remember the exact sequence of events and their outcomes. I've tried to consciously change what I did to trigger certain things in the dream and the outcome is STILL the same...




You are not alone. This happens to me a lot. I remember I dreamed about my 4 year old cousin peeing in a Coke bottle and throwing it to a childhood friend. Never forgot that dream and it happened like 4 weeks after. Funny thing is that, I had lot of dreams where I can change the order of how things happen, but the outcome is always the same.


----------



## marshallH

More pls


----------



## baptizedinblood

I'm back.












I will never go back to that ....ing cabin again. You couldn't pay me to do it.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

One time a buddy of mine and I were in my old car and I asked him what time it was. I had this old busted-ass 1984 Plymouth Colt 4dr and it didn't have a clock on the radio or anything. 

Well...when I asked him, the radio answered!


----------



## TylerEstes

baptizedinblood said:


> I'm back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never go back to that ....ing cabin again. You couldn't pay me to do it.



Anything happen?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

baptizedinblood said:


> I'm back.
> I will never go back to that ....ing cabin again. You couldn't pay me to do it.



what?!?! you've got more peoples curiosity sparked than a fake half life 3 screenshot


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude yours was the best one up in here. Spit it! Please?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

steinmetzify said:


> WAS best. Now hes tied with steinz and his house of the dead lol


----------



## lemniscate

Voices told me to eat a ghost...


----------



## Alice AKW

I had a dream once that I was walking around on these light bluish periwinkle platforms afloat in some sort of ethereal space and all the while there was this clean, fingerpicked melody being played. It stuck with me until I was awake and I've since had it under my belt for a while, but still... what the .... was I smoking?


----------



## Khaerruhl

Our home's haunted, and of that I am certain. I was alone in the house. Parents are working, my brothers are at school. All that are home are the two cats and our dog. For some reason I feel I Have to close the door to my room.

As I play my games on the computer, just relaxing, I hear a hard knock on the door. Not the door to the house, but the door to my room. I rush up and open it, and there's nothing there, and no one has gotten home. Just me, the cats and the dog. I leave the door open this time around, and sit down to play some more. Half an hour later, my desk is pushed or kicked hard enough for my whole desk to move. While I sit there. With my 35 kg computer + screen and Kemper. Bricks were shat.

Another happening, roughly 5 years ago:
I was on my way home after a long and hard day at school. Gonna visit my friend tomorrow and have some wellneeded fun. About 200 meters away from our home is an old abandoned place... HAven't seen anyone there for years and years. Someone keeps the lawn cut though.

Im on my moped on my way home, and as soon as I see the abandoned house, I feel panicked and hunted. Im in the crosshairs, Im the next victim. I go as fast as I can on my trusty metallic horse, and then I see it. In the deep of the forest I see a huge beast running towards me. 3 meters tall, even while it's hunched over. Its back is covered with fur and spikes. Humanoid in form, its hands end in five claws, roughly 30 cm long. The thing is a pitch black monstrosity running towards something... And Im in its way. If I stop, Im dead. If I can't make it across, Im dead. That's what goes through my head as I floor it to make it. I see it rush impossibly fast towards the road straight towards me, and I hear what sounds like a snarl of hatred and pain. It steps onto the asphalt road, and disappears. I was two meters away from it, and it was a sunny summer day and it was Still pitch black. When I come home, Im a wreck; shaking from adrenaline and crying. 

Fast forward to the saturday, and Im with my friend. We start talking about ghosts and weird stuff, much like in this thread. As he hears my description of what I saw, he gets chilled to the bone and tells me: "I've seen it." We grab some papers and pens, and decide to draw it up from memory. A minute later we turn the papers around, and there it is. That black monstrosity I saw run towards me. We burned those papers to make sure we didn't summon it, or something. I haven't seen it since that day. Hopefully I won't ever have to see it again.


----------



## musicaldeath

Bump for cabin updates. Creepiest thing I have read since 'Penpal' on nosleep.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Had a dream this morning I missed an important meeting. Woke up and it was 3:30AM.

I got to work and this number I don't recognize kept calling. Finally I pick it up and it was someone calling to tell me I was supposed to be in a meeting rather important one... 

Its been a while since I've had one of those foreshadowing dreams and it usually doesn't happen that fast.


----------



## Khaerruhl

musicaldeath said:


> Bump for cabin updates. Creepiest thing I have read since 'Penpal' on nosleep.



Same here. Would be great to find out what happened! If it's something you don't want to talk about, I totally understand.


----------



## marshallH

Well it's 4:20 A.M. Here and I just went to get to get a soda and I found a bowl of chips in the fridge. I didn't put them there. Spooky.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Alright, first off, I'd like to apologize for taking so long to update this.

I had mentioned we were going back to the cabin relatively soon after I explained my story. Well, I ended up going with my family and literally nothing happened. It was pretty uneventful. I intended on leaving this thread in suspense and never responding, because well, nothing really happened after that. 








So we went again, back in December.


We went for the weekend before Christmas, Friday-Sunday. Left early morning Friday, came back late Sunday evening. Same ol' trip, except this time, there was a few feet of snow. I had the same room downstairs; yes, the one with the sliding glass door that slammed shut while I was on the balcony. I wasn't too concerned since the last trip prior to this one was uneventful, and I didn't really have any negative feelings about it. Huge mistake.

Day 1. Friday afternoon, we arrive. Place is covered in snow. Had to shovel through just to get to the front door. We get inside and the place literally reeks of this awful smell, like the worst body odor you could think of, mixed with rotten eggs and sulfur. It was so bad that we had to air the place out for a few hours. Anyways, we start getting settled in, unpacking, etc, and I head downstairs to the game room with the futon where I was going to be sleeping. As I'm walking down the stairs, I started to feel extremely nauseous for a only a few moments. I'm pretty prone to car sickness when I have to sit in the back, and considering the fact that I just got out of the car after a windy sto-and-go 2 hour drive, I shrugged this off and continued going down the stairs. 

So I opened the door to my room, walk in, and I can smell that putrid stench again...but it's so much worse this time. I literally started to gag as I opened the windows and sliding door to air the room out. Most of the stench was gone after an hour or so, but I could still smell it. I ended up getting used to it. The smell was nowhere else in the cabin after we aired the place out, it seemed like it was originating from my room. I had no other place to sleep, so I just decided to tough it out and deal with the smell.

The rest of the day goes pretty smoothly. We ended up heading out to go grocery shopping and got a pizza from our favorite place on the way back. Arrived back at the cabin around 7ish, so it was pretty much dark by then. Ate dinner, went downstairs and started jamming on my acoustic that I brought along. Few hours pass, and I decided to head to bed after a long day. 

Have you ever had a dream that was just really abstract and dark? Now, normally I forget my dreams within 5-10 minutes of waking up (unless I write them down), but this one has stuck with me ever since, and probably will for the rest of my life. I dreamed that I had walked down the hallway outside my room. In the dream, the hallway was never-ending, no matter how far I walked. I don't recall getting up, just appearing there. Behind me, I felt an extremely dark and ominous presence, it was literally the exact same feeling that made me turn around while I was on the balcony and witness the sliding glass door slamming shut in front of me and locking, which occurred during one of my visits. I was unable to turn around in my dream. The feeling was slow and creeping, and eventually become overwhelming to the point where I ended up waking up drenched in sweat. I sat up, grabbed my cup of water, took a sip, looked up, and couldn't believe my eyes.

I look across the room and all of my things are scattered on the floor. My backpack and suitcase contents were both dumped on the floor. Now, what's extremely unsettling was the fact that my backpack and suitcase hadn't moved from their original positions (at least as far as I could tell), yet they were completely empty. Literally nothing left in them, down to the ....ing lint and quarters. My clothing was all on the floor, still folded neatly as I had them in my suitcase. My acoustic guitar was on the pool table, dead center, with all the strings snapped and curled up from the bridge. All the bridge pegs had shot out, causing the strings to pop out. 

I grabbed my watch from the little table next to my bed. It read 3:00 AM exactly, down to the second. For those of you who read my first post in this thread, you know the significance of this.

I was freaked out. I put all my clothing and belongings back in my suitcase and backpack, tossed the guitar strings, and managed to calm myself down and fall back asleep. Nothing else happened, no more dreams or weird paranormal occurrences that night.

Saturday was nice. We went out to a sledding area, spent most of the day there, came back, made dinner, and went to bed. 

My room still reeked. 

Unfortunately, I couldn't fall asleep. I was exhausted, and just could not fall asleep. Any of you that suffer from insomnia know how agitating this is. Combine my inability to sleep with the rancid stench in my room, and I was pretty ....ing furious. 

Phone beeps, indicating I received a text message.

I have no service while I am at this cabin. Never have. I've tried walking to different areas near the cabin, standing in different parts of the house, nothing ever works. 

I grabbed my phone, looked at my notifications and noticed I had a text from a number I didn't recognize. The text was blank. My reception was up for literally a few moments before it drops again. 

Now, here is where I royally .... up.

I walk outside, back to the very same balcony I was locked out on, and attempt to call this number. Dial tone repeated 3 times; each felt like a ....ing eternity. The 4th dial tone never happened. Instead, the line just cut out to white noise. 

I call again, no reception. Run upstairs on the balcony to the first floor of the cabin, run out front in literally nothing but my sweatpants and a hoodie, and call again. Someone picks up on the other end. No voice, no response.

The brief moment before a ....ing disaster occurs, it's that lucid moment in which time seems to slow down and you're completely aware of every little thing going on. I was in this state for what felt like hours.

I then passed out in the snow out front at approximately 2:50 AM.

(The last time I had checked, back when I made the first call, the time was around 2:45.)






Wake up, I'm back in my bed. Check my watch. 8 AM. Just assumed I had a dream.

Got up and my feet were still icy cold as if I was just outside in the snow. They still had some snow on them and in between my toes. No frostbite, no injuries, literally nothing.

Asked my parents if they found me outside, they said I had apparently gone on a walk sometime last night because when they woke up, I was nowhere to be found until around 7:45 AM when I walked back in the cabin, saying absolutely nothing to my parents, and went downstairs back to bed. I have no idea how I didn't sustain any injuries or frostbite on my feet, because I was completely barefoot. 



I checked my phone, and my texts and recent calls were completely empty.


Strangely enough, I'm the only one who seems to experience insane events at this cabin. Everyone else just has the occasional weird dream, says the place has 'that' weird feeling when you walk in, hears the rocking chair/creaking noise around 3, etc. 

I say that I'm never going back, but give me a year or so and I'll probably end up going again. It's inevitable.


----------



## dedsouth333

Holy shit! *shiver*

Yeah, I would never set foot in that place again. .... that.


----------



## Cabinet

The worst part about that story is that all the bridge pins flew out, and finding out which bridge pin goes into which hole is a bitch.

Also I don't know how you even fell back asleep that first night. I would have cried like a pussy and went upstairs to my parents room. That room is ....ed up man. Are you the only one that sleeps there? Maybe if you slept somewhere else the house would leave you alone.

Also I LOVED [blue]House[/blue] of Leaves


----------



## Khaerruhl

baptizedinblood said:


> I say that I'm never going back, but give me a year or so and I'll probably end up going again. It's inevitable.



Let me guess. It feels like you're being drawn to it? Like it's potentially addicting?


----------



## baptizedinblood

Khaerruhl said:


> Let me guess. It feels like you're being drawn to it? Like it's potentially addicting?



Somewhat. I wouldn't say I'm drawn to it, I just have a feeling I'll eventually go back.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I want to go to this house.


----------



## BlaK-Argentina

Please tell me you have pictures of that room.


----------



## baptizedinblood

BlaK-Argentina said:


> Please tell me you have pictures of that room.



Nope. I'll get some if (when*) I do go back. It's not really a scary looking room at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Was walking my dogs once...

Some random chick stops me... And just goes to town playing with my dogs... She stopped me for quite some to do this as if she knew the dogs personally.

When she finally stood up I extended my hand and introduced myself. I figured if you're just gonna roll up on me and act like that (I wasn't offended or anything that she'd stopped me, she just seemed unusually comfortable) the least you can do is tell me your name especially after having taken up so much of my time...

She gave me a look like I was the creepiest thing she'd ever seen and reluctantly extended her hand and introduced herself...

From there I continued my walk.

Why does every chick just assume you're hitting on them and why would she just stop a random stranger if she would find it creepy for said stranger to simply introduce himself? 

Not my usual hokus pokus nonsense, but it WAS weird... 

And OH MY GOD... I almost forgot about yesterday...

Went to Walmart and somehow my total ended up being $6.66. 

The lady at the register was like "Oh... I woulda bought a pack of gum. I hope the rest of your day goes okay."

Now somehow there just happened to be an Amish family in Walmart at the same time as me and their children were SUPER pale... No sooner than the lady says "I hope the rest of your day goes well," I turn around and the Amish family is a few ppl back in line but their children arent' standing with them. They were standing DIRECTLY BEHIND ME staring at what appeared to be absolutely nothing. They were just staring off into the far away distance like little statue kids.

Eff that shit...


----------



## larry

how old was she? could be related to whatever generation she's from. self-entitlement and all that...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not really sure... She seemed close to my age but perhaps a tad younger. I found out recently that I'm really bad at guessing ages. There are some folks thatwork at the local music store and one of the chicks there I thought was pretty sexy... We chat it up when I can find something to actually say to her. But anyway, there's also a guy thatwork there that I thought was kind of old--my age at the least. He tells me last week... "Oh I don't care how much it snows, I'm in highschool anyway..."

Now it's making me wonder if that sexy chick that works there is also in highschool and I almost don't wanna know now...


----------



## tedtan

Konfyouzd said:


> and I *almost* don't wanna know now...



Almost.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I mean... She's still fine and I'm still okay with saying that as long as there's that uncertainty... 

That sounds bad...

But I'll stand by it...


----------



## marshallH

I'm beggining to think my 90's samick acoustic is haunted, because it sounds so damn awesome! No but actually I have had it with me most of the times weird shit has happened. I got it from my dad's friend for free too so I don't know where it's been.


----------



## musicaldeath

Anyone have any awesome Ouija board stories? I am a skeptic, but my buddy and our g/f's want to get one instead of doing a horror movie night. I expect to be severely disappointed, but in any case, anyone have cool stories about using them? The creepier the better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm skeptical too... All my friends are too scared to do it...

"I'm not scared of scary movies or anything... I just don't wanna mess with a Ouija board..."

"Why, though?"

".... you man..."


----------



## poopyalligator

So today I was at work like normal, and I was walking down the hallway. All of a sudden I felt this tugging on my shirt and I turned back and there was nobody there (this was a good tug, you would think somebody was there). So I stand there confused for a couple of seconds, and while I am standing there this bed comes flying through the doors that were right in front of me. When somebody goes in critical these things happen, people don't pay attention and they are focused on keeping a person alive. It is crazy because had I not felt that mysterious tug on my shirt I would not have stopped, and they would have flew right into me harming myself and the patient. Things like that just keep on convincing me that I have somebody watching my back, or something.


----------



## musicaldeath

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm skeptical too... All my friends are too scared to do it...
> 
> "I'm not scared of scary movies or anything... I just don't wanna mess with a Ouija board..."
> 
> "Why, though?"
> 
> ".... you man..."



That's basically my friend that wants to do this. He thinks some bad shit is going to happen. And hey, if it does, it's way better than watching some lame horror movie. lol


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

musicaldeath said:


> That's basically my friend that wants to do this. He thinks some bad shit is going to happen. And hey, if it does, it's way better than watching some lame horror movie. lol


I say do it and film it, if anything freaky or supernatural occurs keep filming and hopefully someone will live. Then make a movie with said footage and profit.


----------



## Cabinet

I don't know, I'm not religious, but when you have almost every religion advising you not to .... with Ouija boards, it's probably best not to .... with them.
There are some videos on youtube with people using them. Don't know if they are real or fake, but I'm not going to mess with it either way.


----------



## musicaldeath

My thing with the Ouija board is that it was invented as a game to capitalize on a society who was very much into their spirituality and it was considered very normal to hold seances. Who knows. If we do end up inviting Satan into the house, at least it will be at my buddies house and not mine lol.


----------



## TylerEstes

musicaldeath said:


> My thing with the Ouija board is that it was invented as a game to capitalize on a society who was very much into their spirituality and it was considered very normal to hold seances. Who knows. If we do end up inviting Satan into the house, at least it will be at my buddies house and not mine lol.



That's what I heard too.
I read something that said something to the effect of you're the one moving the planchette and not some sort of ghost or entity. But it's more of a subconscious thing that you're not aware of (ideomotor response), thus you think it's a supernatural occurrence and not like super natural.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideomotor_response 

In other words, it's a hoax, but you're the one hoaxing yourself even though you don't realize it. 


"_The planchette is guided by unconscious muscular exertions like those responsible for table movement. Nonetheless, in both cases, the illusion that the object (table or planchette) is moving under its own control is often extremely powerful and sufficient to convince many people that spirits are truly at work... The unconscious muscle movements responsible for the moving tables and Ouija board phenomena seen at seances are examples of a class of phenomena due to what psychologists call a dissociative state. A dissociative state is one in which consciousness is somehow divided or cut off from some aspects of the individuals normal cognitive, motor, or sensory function_"


However, how can a regular ass board with letters and numbers on it trigger a dissociative state?  I dissociate a lot, but no one thing makes me do it consistently. 

In any case, use a oija board with your friends and scare the shit out of them.


----------



## jwade

musicaldeath said:


> Anyone have any awesome Ouija board stories? I am a skeptic, but my buddy and our g/f's want to get one instead of doing a horror movie night. I expect to be severely disappointed, but in any case, anyone have cool stories about using them? The creepier the better.



Here you go, this is something I posted awhile ago. You should probably read this whole thread from the beginning though, as you've missed a lot of great stuff:



jwade said:


> I have a story relating to 'ouija boards' (Ouija is actually a product name attached to them when they were marketed as toys, the actual device itself is based on a spirit board). When I was around 10 years old, my best friend's mom had a really ornate wooden spirit board. Fancy carvings, custom built for her. She was into crystals and tarot cards and all sorts of stuff, and had this spirit board made for her.
> 
> She had it out on their kitchen table and I had always been told to stay away from them, but I was curious, so I walked up to it and touched the planchette which immediately started moving around. Freaked me out, badly. I jumped back from it and it kept moving. I ran out of the house, went home and told my mom what happened, and she called Barbara and told her she needed to get rid of it or I wasn't allowed to visit any longer.
> 
> She thought we were being stupid, but she agreed to keep it in a closet upstairs if she wasn't using it. My mom agreed that I could still go over to hang out as long as the spirit board wasn't being kept out.
> 
> I went back over a few days later to play Metroid (we made an incredibly detailed map of the game), and while we were playing, I got up to get a drink, and the spirit board was on the table again. I called to Steve's mom upstairs, and told her she left it out and she called back down and said 'no, it's up here in the closet' so I told her to come down and see, and she made a face, and brought it back upstairs. I went over again the next week, and the same thing happened. It kept appearing on the kitchen table.
> 
> It got to the point that I stopped going over eventually because it was creepy. I called Steve one time to hang out, and he sounded scared, and told me 'Mom tried to throw it away, she put it in the trash bin out back, but this morning it was back sitting on the kitchen table.' So, me and my mom went over and my mom told Barb to burn the thing. We went into the back yard and she put it in the fire-pit, and lit it on fire.
> 
> It SCREAMED. Like, high-pitched shrieking wail, it sounded like a woman howling out of grief. It was by far one of the creepiest, most intensely terrifying things I've ever witnessed. After that, I refuse to go near them, even ending friendships if people wouldn't get rid of the supposed 'toy' ones they have sitting around.


----------



## musicaldeath

Oh shit, I forgot about that story! It's exactly what I was looking for. I read through this thread last year, but that was a long time ago now. Thanks!


----------



## jwade

NP!



steinmetzify said:


> You guys are irrepressible...basements suck.
> 
> It was evil...seriously evil. You could feel it; I've never been nearer to a room that just felt WRONG. There'd be times when my brother and I came home from school, and we'd walk in the back door and the basement door would be open and the entire back of the house just trashed.....papers blown everywhere, trash all over the floor, and 3 times we found rotting meat splattered on the walls.....just randomly walk in and there's rancid meat on the walls near the open door. Shut the door, clean it up and try not to think about it. This stuff didn't happen immediately, but later...although NONE of us liked even being near the door to the basement, from day one.
> 
> For background, if you walked in the back door, you entered into a long narrow room...basement door on the left, long wall on the right.....straight ahead of you was a bathroom, and after walking towards the bathroom you could go left into the kitchen. My mom eventually ended up moving her desk and what not out of the upstairs 'office' because of the heebs, and put it in this corner off of the bathroom in this back room.
> 
> Opening the door to the basement, what you saw was a ladder leading down to below ground level, and a plank set from the door over to some framework that was built to store things on....same level as the door.
> 
> Going down the ladder (which I only ever did once, and only about 1/3 of the way) led to the below ground area, and it was a pit. As far as I can remember it was a dirt floor, and was about 7 feet lower than the door. It was black.....black like you couldn't see into it black....there was no overhead lighting, and if you were going over the plank you took a flashlight, and there were no windows either. With a flashlight, you couldn't see the floor below.....it was dark all the time, and if you held the flashlight long enough in one spot, you could kind of see things moving out of the corner of your eye. If you held it longer, a weird hissing noise would start...not loud, but steady, and nothing nice sounding.
> 
> For more background, my brother was a year younger than me, and I was in 7th grade, which meant we went to different schools...he walked and I had to take a bus, which meant he got home earlier than I did most days. And being in 6th grade, and a skinny little dude, he'd wait outside for me and we'd go in together. Things seemed nicer that way; you were more likely to get messed with alone in that house. I was always very protective of my brother....he wasn't very tall and he was REALLY skinny, and I was short and thick, and if someone wanted to fight him, they had to get through me first. Not many tried, and no one got to him. The only person allowed to pick on him was me....
> 
> On this particular day, I stepped off the bus down the road and walked home...reading something for class and didn't notice my brother wasn't waiting outside until I got almost to the door. I figured he had stayed after school to help a friend of his....my brother was a smart kid and helped other kids when he could, and he'd mentioned something about staying after that morning.
> 
> I unlocked the door, and went in and threw my stuff on a table my mom had put against the long wall for our various kid crap so it didn't spread.
> 
> I heard something, very faint from my left....looked over and the basement door was open. I immediately got the heebs (I'm 13, right?) and put my back againt the wall and started feeling around on the table for something to hit something with; nothing there. All I have is a decently sized pocket knife....I always carry a knife and have since I was about 6. Pulled that out and waited.
> 
> I heard Steve calling for me, from the basement. I wigged out and jumped to the door. The ladder leading down to the floor was missing, and it was gloomy as shit down there.....he's crying and telling me the ladder broke and I need to come and get him. I run outside and grab some clothesline we'd been playing with, throw it down there and yell at him to grab the rope and I'll pull him up.
> 
> He's still crying and saying he can't, he can't, he can't....come get me come get me come get me; I tell him to get a grip and grab the rope, everything will be fine, I'm strong enough to pull him up and it'll only take a second...he grabs the rope, still screaming and crying, and I start pulling. He's a lot heavier than I thought he'd be and I start pulling harder and harder, but I'm losing ground.....pulling and pulling and pulling, and still losing ground, so I throw the rope over my shoulder and turn around, intending to lean forward and use my legs to pull harder.......and there's my little brother standing there. He's wearing a backpack and had a popsicle in his hand, forgotten about for the moment....he's got this astonished look on his face and says "What are you DOING?"
> 
> Right then I stumble forward a couple paces, because some weight has been taken off of the clothesline....and the hissing noise has started, louder than ever before. I bump into Steve and whip around, and we both see some kind of black thing....long and thin, like a tentacle, slip up and somehow anchor itself to the doorframe opposite the hinges, low to the floor...we never really got a good look at it, everything was moving too fast, but that was the impression....like some kind of octopus tentacle....
> 
> I screamed at him that we had to shut the door, and we rushed it...we slammed it and ended up sitting down on the floor in front of it, with me closest to whatever was on the frame.....I didn't look at it, but felt it touch my jeans a few times and then it whipped back thru the door as it was bumping open and closed.....there was a pounding on the door for a few minutes, and that hissing noise got louder and louder and louder....until everything stopped.
> 
> Steve asked me what the .... happened, and why I was messing with the basement...I told him that it sounded like him, trapped in the basement and crying for me to get him out...his eyes got big and round, and he told me that he'd heard things whispering behind the door more than once, but never loud and screaming.
> 
> After that, we didn't go near it for any other reason than to shut the door after coming home to find it open.....we told my mom that if for some reason she thought we were trapped in the basement, or heard us down there, she should come and check on us elsewhere first....after everything else in that place, she didn't even ask. Just looked at us for a couple seconds and said "okay".
> 
> Basements suck.



I'm about 95% sure that I've seen all of these events portrayed in either a tv show or a movie before. Like, beyond familiar feeling. I would really like to know where this house is, I'm curious if it's famous and might've been the inspiration for some sort of media. I don't want you to think that I doubt your experience, I just read it and knew exactly what was going to happen, like I've seen it previously!


----------



## BornToLooze

Here's my old ouija board story from earlier for Musicaldeath

Another time, after i watched Paranormal Activity I got Ouija board just to mess with. Well me and my girlfriend were messing with it and nothing happened. Then later we went to go eat, and when we came back all the towels we had laying out on the counter were folded up and put in the drawer.


----------



## Cabinet

BornToLooze said:


> Here's my old ouija board story from earlier for Musicaldeath
> 
> Another time, after i watched Paranormal Activity I got Ouija board just to mess with. Well me and my girlfriend were messing with it and nothing happened. Then later we went to go eat, and when we came back all the towels we had laying out on the counter were folded up and put in the drawer.



So here you have a spirit that cleans up for you, and another user here was possessed. That just isn't fair.


----------



## rockskate4x

BUMP for the heebie jeebies


----------



## Alberto7

It's 1:00am, all is dark, it's pouring outside and rain is smashing against my window, the wind is blowing, the floor is creaky, I haven't checked out this thread since page 5, there are a couple of new insane stories, and baptizedinblood's anecdote now has a part two. I AM SO F*CKING INTO THIS. I'm probably not sleeping tonight.

EDIT: also, baptizedinblood's shaking doge gif avatar is staring right into my soul and making it shake with it. It's resonating. It's unsettling as phuck. I love it.


----------



## rockskate4x

^

Oh yeah, that story gave me insomnia


----------



## BlackWinds10

Ready for two pretty weird stories?

Some weird stuff used to happen in my old house.

This one time me and my friend were hanging out in the back room playing guitar, we kept hearing noises from out in the living room, but paid no attention, when we went out to grab something to drink, there was a lone chair in the middle of the room that had been moved from the table in the nearby kitchen. We put it back where it belonged, and the same thing happened that night.

Later we started hearing knocking and we got ballsy and started asking yes or no questions that involved 1 knock being no, and 2 knocks being yes. We had a 3-4 minute conversation with whatever was interacting with us until it just went silent. Still in the same night though, we left one of the doors open to the lounge room and it slowly closed itself. 

I'm also pretty sure I used to be plagued by shadow people all the time as a child. I would wake up in the middle of the night screaming after having very vivid dreams of a dark figure standing in the doorway staring at me. Sometimes I would wake up, but not completely, if anyone has experienced this, it's like when you're conscious but still feel like you're awake, it was like a weird form of sleep walking where I could physically walk around the world around me, but I experienced living dreams. The stuff I would see would terrify me and most of the time I felt as if I was in hell, I could feel eyes all around me, and something taunting me to the doorway and then the bathroom right next to it felt as the center of all this energy and the only thing in there was blackness and I would lose my ability to see if I went in. I only tempted that once and was so overwhelmed by it that I immediately left and went into my mothers room. 

Ever since I've grown up, I haven't experienced anything like this anymore. They say you're most in touch with the spirit world when you're a child.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I F'n love this thread.

I have only one worthy experience. I had this dream that took place at my old house from when i was a kid, it was a creepy place but thats not what was involved with the dream. In the dream a meteorite crashed into my yard but not really causing any damage. soon after i woke up.

Now that sounds pretty lame just by itself. what made this dream weird is after having my morning smoke and getting awake and what have you, i turn on the tv and start flipping threw whats on. The morning i had this dream was the same day the Chelyabinsk meteor thing happened.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

My grandparents live in West Virginia on a huge field beside a river where very few people live. Their neighbors told them that they woke up one night and heard marching and yelling. They looked out the window down the field and saw an army of Confederate soldiers marching on the field in the fog. That's all that's happened but later on, my uncle was in the field and dug up a legit Civil War handgun.

Before my grandparents moved to the house beside the river, they lived in a big house that was said to be built on an ancient Indian burial ground. They sold vegetables and had people work for them. They often would hear footsteps in the attic and things moving around. One of the workers had to go up into the attic to do something and when she came down, she was petrified. She said there had been a knife on the table that flew off for know apparent reason. Then she quit her job. 

When my uncle was growing up in that house as a child, he claims to have seen a "boogie man" at the edge of his bed. It was a figure that he said looked like melting was or mucus. He still believes it was real to this day. 

One more incident that happened in this house. My grandparents and a few friends were messing with a Ouija board and I can't can't remember if my grandma told me that they had actually come in contact with any spirits, but when they were trying to sleep later that night the walls started shaking extremely hard and it wasn't an earthquake. My grandparent's oldest son Gene came running into their room screaming and crying. My grandma went out into the hallway and screamed "Stop this right now!" and as soon as she did that the walls stopped shaking. The next morning she threw the Ouija board away. She told me to NEVER mess with one.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

Metal Guitarist said:


> My grandparents live in West Virginia on a huge field beside a river where very few people live. Their neighbors told them that they woke up one night and heard marching and yelling. They looked out the window down the field and saw an army of Confederate soldiers marching on the field in the fog. That's all that's happened but later on, my uncle was in the field and dug up a legit Civil War handgun.
> 
> Before my grandparents moved to the house beside the river, they lived in a big house that was said to be built on an ancient Indian burial ground. They sold vegetables and had people work for them. They often would hear footsteps in the attic and things moving around. One of the workers had to go up into the attic to do something and when she came down, she was petrified. She said there had been a knife on the table that flew off for know apparent reason. Then she quit her job.
> 
> When my uncle was growing up in that house as a child, he claims to have seen a "boogie man" at the edge of his bed. It was a figure that he said looked like melting was or mucus. He still believes it was real to this day.
> 
> One more incident that happened in this house. My grandparents and a few friends were messing with a Ouija board and I can't can't remember if my grandma told me that they had actually come in contact with any spirits, but when they were trying to sleep later that night the walls started shaking extremely hard and it wasn't an earthquake. My grandparent's oldest son Gene came running into their room screaming and crying. My grandma went out into the hallway and screamed "Stop this right now!" and as soon as she did that the walls stopped shaking. The next morning she threw the Ouija board away. She told me to NEVER mess with one.



Where in WV do they live? I live near Antietam...


----------



## Nats

I have lots of dreams that play out the next day. No lottery numbers yet though.


----------



## MFB

Man, I still remember reading Stein's story to this fvcking day; and to this day I stand by my statement of: fvck that noise.


----------



## Black43

This thread is still amazing and I need to hear more!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

How is it that everyone knows someone with stories like this, but now, in an age where _everyone_ has a camera in their pocket at all times, there's still no compelling evidence for any of it to be true? Same applies to UFOs and cryptozoology now, too, I suppose.


----------



## BornToLooze

Some weird stuff has happened at my biological mother's house, like the radio changing stations by itself and a water bottle was sitting on the table, and flipped over like someone hit it, but no one was there.


----------



## broj15

a few thing shave have happened in my house actually:

One night maybe 8 years ago right while I was about to fall asleep my golf clubs were knocked over by something. They had to be knocked over because they were leaned up in a corner and fell OUT, not like if the bottom of the bag lost traction with the floor and they just fell down. I'm used to seeing unusually dark corners (like absolute pitch black) all over the house at night but if you look at them long enough you can almost make out movement/silhouettes of "things". Just the other night the sliding screen flew open at about the same time the lights flickered and the digital clocks stopped (around 2:30am).


----------



## baptizedinblood

Hey guys, good (bad/?) news!

I'm leaving for the weekend with my girlfriend to go back to *the* Cabin tomorrow around 5:00 PM PST. 

I'll be taking pictures of the places that I have described in my previous posts so you guys can get a better feel for what had occured. Pretty much gonna have a full album of the Cabin. I'm really hoping nothing happens this time.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Grand Moff Tim said:


> How is it that everyone knows someone with stories like this, but now, in an age where _everyone_ has a camera in their pocket at all times, there's still no compelling evidence for any of it to be true? Same applies to UFOs and cryptozoology now, too, I suppose.



Generally in these situations, survival instincts take over and the last thing you're thinking of is "oh shit I should probably take out my cell phone, take my eyes off whatever is happening, open the camera app, and then snap a photo of x event!" 

Believe me, if I was thinking clearly during my first paranormal experience at the cabin, I would have recorded the entire thing. I seriously regret not doing so.


----------



## DredFul

baptizedinblood said:


> Hey guys, good (bad/?) news!
> 
> I'm leaving for the weekend with my girlfriend to go back to *the* Cabin tomorrow around 5:00 PM PST.
> 
> I'll be taking pictures of the places that I have described in my previous posts so you guys can get a better feel for what had occured. Pretty much gonna have a full album of the Cabin. I'm really hoping nothing happens this time.



No offense but I guess your avatar represents your appearance pretty well right now 

Hope you come back alive


----------



## Abaddon9112

When I got out of high school a few years ago I spent a lot of the summer basically getting high all the time. I noticed the while intoxicated I experienced a lot of ESP type phenomena with a buddy who I hung out with back then. A lot of it was like a thought transference, where I'd have some idea, and tell him about it, and he'd say he was thinking about the exact same thing at the exact same moment. Probably nothing, I'm a natural skeptic and think most of it was just due to the fact that we have similar personalities. But it is definitely creepy, and I've read about people who've experienced telepathy while tripping and whatnot, so it does make one wonder.


----------



## Black43

baptizedinblood said:


> Hey guys, good (bad/?) news!
> 
> I'm leaving for the weekend with my girlfriend to go back to *the* Cabin tomorrow around 5:00 PM PST.
> 
> I'll be taking pictures of the places that I have described in my previous posts so you guys can get a better feel for what had occured. Pretty much gonna have a full album of the Cabin. I'm really hoping nothing happens this time.


How long are you staying up there for?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

baptizedinblood said:


> Generally in these situations, survival instincts take over and the last thing you're thinking of is "oh shit I should probably take out my cell phone, take my eyes off whatever is happening, open the camera app, and then snap a photo of x event!"
> 
> Believe me, if I was thinking clearly during my first paranormal experience at the cabin, I would have recorded the entire thing. I seriously regret not doing so.



But not all supernatural experiences you hear/read about are scary situations that would invoke a fight or flight survival instinct. I can see wanting to GTFO if you're in a creepy place and experiencing a terrible presence and then you see something hellish, but what about when people are just sitting around and something bizarre or interesting happens? 

Hell, chances are people are lazing about with their phones already in their hand, perhaps even already with the camera app open because they think their dinner is beautiful or some dumb shit. Surely the omnipresence of camera-capable devices should have led to some interesting evidence by now.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Grand Moff Tim said:


> But not all supernatural experiences you hear/read about are scary situations that would invoke a fight or flight survival instinct. I can see wanting to GTFO if you're in a creepy place and experiencing a terrible presence and then you see something hellish, but what about when people are just sitting around and something bizarre or interesting happens?
> 
> Hell, chances are people are lazing about with their phones already in their hand, perhaps even already with the camera app open because they think their dinner is beautiful or some dumb shit. Surely the omnipresence of camera-capable devices should have led to some interesting evidence by now.



my response was always intrigue, and fear of if i looked away, it would be gone. but those were times when i had zero technology with me. literally EVERYTHING stopped once i turned 18. makes me sad. but for some of the weird shit i dont care to explain, i had witnesses. and some happened in broad daylight. 

but ive tried to provoke shit to happen for a while. ready and waiting to record. spirits and ghosts must be on the same page with sasquach. 
niggaz be camera shy


----------



## CrushingAnvil

So at 2 a.m. I hear scratching on the backdoor window. I get up to go see. I see what seems to be my cat at the backdoor. Makes sense. Cat runs off as I approach the door. Open door and try to call for her. Nothing.
Go to my sister's room to tell her.
THE ....ING CAT IS SITTING ON HER BED.
WTF.
SO WHO WAS PHONE?

I know it was just a ....ing animal/cat/possum being retarded, but it was pretty bizarre.


----------



## asher

Black43 said:


> How long are you staying up there for?



He hasn't posted since


----------



## Preacher

Drunk a 1L bottle of Jack in a night and didn't wake up with a hangover, feel ill, or anything, just very tired...

In serious though, when I was in my early 20's and living in my own place with mates for the 1st time, every weekend was fun, the time that sticks in my head, is the time I was a bit merry (not wrecked, just enthusiastic) in the summer. Listening to some old White Zombie with my head out the 2nd floor window singing to the drunks walking through town (lived off the high st with no neighbours for about 500m other than shops, I live above a suit shop, ideal for after 6pm onwards jam's). started head banging, smacked the back of my head on the window (sash window) and the front of my head on the concrete window sill...

it didn't hurt, but I know it dazed me. I remember touching my face wondering why it was wet, and brought my hand back to see it was completely red. turned to my flat mate and asked him why my hand was red. He said something along the lines of "what the [email protected]#!" and everyone else turned around. I got sat down while someone called NHS direct and made sure I wasn't going to die, apparently there was a lot of blood. Flat mates sister was checking my skull to make sure it wasn't fractured, had to ask him why his sister was feeling me up.

All of this leads up to one thing though:

No hospital for me, just a lie down and be woken up every hour to make sure I do wake up as its probably concussion. everytime I get woken up there is this pigeon sitting outside my window. staring at. just... waiting... staring. no noise, no cooing, no fluttering, nothing. its there all morning. I go downstairs to get a cup of tea and it flies down and sits on the windowsill I had my accident on. Its pecking the last few bits of dried blood (like this thing was licked CLEAN) off the windowsill and still stares at me. I swear if I had opened that window the damn thing would have tried to eat me, it knows the taste of human blood now, and will pass that to its children. Its me, I caused the end of the world, not with plague, or nuclear apocalypse, or global warming, but with the rise of the carnivorous pigeon.


----------



## DredFul

asher said:


> He hasn't posted since


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

asher said:


> He hasn't posted since



Spooky. I suspect skeletons are to blame.


----------



## mysterior

Here's something I experienced. 
But first let me take a sel... (this song spins on my mind every time I say 'but first...') a bit of a background just to understand the sitch.
I was raised as a christian (as G.Carlin once said 'I was raised as a catholic until I reached the age of reason ) so such notions as 'hell and heaven, devil and god' were a part and parcel of my life.
Then, after I 'reached the age of reason'  I got hooked on rock music, guitars and shit. But those notions were still deep in my ass...I mean soul or mind or whatever).
The weird part (all religios stuff is a huge weird part but still ) starts now.
The other night I was lying in my bed (or was I sleeping?) and suddenly something REAL heavy pressed me into the bed. I could hardly breathe. And then I heard a voice - a classical demon/satan's voice we know from horror movies, low and scary. It said 'I hate to God!' (yep, you heard right - it was 'to'. I have no explanation to this, exept for the fact that english was my second language. Anyway at that time I knew this was a mistake). Aaaand a couple of entities or creatures dragged me off the bed and started dragging me along with them somewhere into the darkness (I couldn't see shit to be honest, the darkness was everywhere). Cherry on the top - I couldn't open my mouth for I was paralized. So the best idea I came up with was saying 'Jessus' to myself. And that was the moment all this shit started to fade away. 
Now that I'm far from being a christian I still feel that was so real.
That's it. Guess the first and the last supernatural shit I ever had. 
But my grandma had quite the same story, so if you wanna hear that I will tell it.


----------



## mysterior

Preacher, this shit has just started!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

mysterior said:


> Here's something I experienced.
> But first let me take a sel... (this song spins on my mind every time I say 'but first...') a bit of a background just to understand the sitch.
> I was raised as a christian (as G.Carlin once said 'I was raised as a catholic until I reached the age of reason ) so such notions as 'hell and heaven, devil and god' were a part and parcel of my life.
> Then, after I 'reached the age of reason'  I got hooked on rock music, guitars and shit. But those notions were still deep in my ass...I mean soul or mind or whatever).
> The weird part (all religios stuff is a huge weird part but still ) starts now.
> The other night I was lying in my bed (or was I sleeping?) and suddenly something REAL heavy pressed me into the bed. I could hardly breathe. And then I heard a voice - a classical demon/satan's voice we know from horror movies, low and scary. It said 'I hate to God!' (yep, you heard right - it was 'to'. I have no explanation to this, exept for the fact that english was my second language. Anyway at that time I knew this was a mistake). Aaaand a couple of entities or creatures dragged me off the bed and started dragging me along with them somewhere into the darkness (I couldn't see shit to be honest, the darkness was everywhere). Cherry on the top - I couldn't open my mouth for I was paralized. So the best idea I came up with was saying 'Jessus' to myself. And that was the moment all this shit started to fade away.
> Now that I'm far from being a christian I still feel that was so real.
> That's it. Guess the first and the last supernatural shit I ever had.
> But my grandma had quite the same story, so if you wanna hear that I will tell it.



That's a night terror, dude. Go see a doctor (who'll refer you to a psychiatrist).


----------



## mysterior

CrushingAnvil, may be. but it was once... about 10 years ago. Since that time I was all fine!


----------



## Black43

asher said:


> He hasn't posted since


Well, baptizedinblood, it was nice knowing you mate. You're off to a better place now.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Black43 said:


> Well, baptizedinblood, it was nice knowing you mate. You're off to a better place now.



or not. someone call the Wichesters.......


----------



## CrushingAnvil

mysterior said:


> CrushingAnvil, may be. but it was once... about 10 years ago. Since that time I was all fine!



Really? You said "the other night"


----------



## mysterior

oops) as I said: english is my second language...  
it was about 10 years ago


----------



## Black43

I smell bullshit.
Probably not my place to say it though.


----------



## mysterior

why would I lie, mate?)


----------



## jwade

You said 'sitch', write in a vaguely southern West coast US manner, your location says Russia, your avatar has a Canadian flag, and then you call someone 'mate.' I mean...you're all over the place. Understandable that with all of the various asides you made in your story, veracity claims are guaranteed to pop up.


----------



## mysterior

that's a bit weird isn't that? I mean it correlates with the thread's name)
well, it's sad you came to this conclusion.
The truth is that I really live in Russia, but I symphathize with Canada, wrote 'mate' to Black43 for he's from Australia. Hm...still no exuses for the word 'sitch'  You figured me out. I'm from Al-Qaeda 
Seriously...I need to revise my profile if it gives you such an impression(


----------



## Black43

mysterior said:


> why would I lie, mate?)


 I was just mucking about man, I didn't really mean it. I'm sure most people don't believe half of what was said in this thread


----------



## Forrest_H

Couple of stories for you guys, not many scary ones since I'm not sure if the things I've experienced are repressed trauma manifesting itself or real 

When I was younger, my grandfather died. Everyone was extremely upset. My dad was livid. My grandmother would either cry or just stare off into space. Because my family was very odd (southern and traditional), we had to go to the funeral home and kiss him goodbye. Now, I'm an extremely sensitive person. I really am. I cry at very stupid things. So, little me is sobbing the entire drive to the funeral home in Shreveport from Marshall. We get there, and I see his lifeless body, and I cry even harder. When it was my turn to go up, I was crying even harder, but I felt this warm rush, and it felt like I was being hugged. 

It's important to note that my grandfather supposedly, secretly liked me more than my cousins or my sister because I was the only grandson. He would always let me sleep on his lap, and he constantly wanted to build things for me or do things for me. He would hug me, which was crazy, because he never hugged anyone. Hell, the man bought me a $1300 off road go kart without me even mentioning it just because. 

So, back to the funeral home, I felt the hug. I leaned in to kiss him on the forehead, and when I came up, I swear to god his lips has moved to a smile. I looked around at everyone, but no one was paying attention. He was frowning before. I blinked and smacked my head a few times, and he was still smiling. Even my cousin told my uncle "Look daddy, he's smiling. Forrest made him smile."

Back at my grandmother's house, it's night time. I can't sleep. I'm missing "poppa tom" so much. I'm crying alone. Suddenly, the light turns on in the closet. I look over at my mom, who's still asleep. I go into the closet, and I close the door. After crying for a little bit, the light shuts off. I'm scared, but I can't scream. I feel the same warmth rush over me once more. The lights turn on. Swear to God, there's a sheet of paper that says "Don't cry, Forrest" on the ground. In his ....ing handwriting.

My mom sees that I'm basically going insane over this, and decides to take me back to Austin before the funeral service. I was so upset with her, I wanted to say goodbye to him one last time. That night, I dream about him. I'm sitting on his lap, and he's fast asleep. I wake him up, and he's startled, but gives me the same old warm grin I used to love so much. "Poppa Tom, why did you go away?" I asked in my little, childish voice. "I got sick, Forrest. Poppa Tom made too many dumb decisions, and went and got himself sick." I started crying, and he stroked my hair as I buried my head into his chest. "Don't cry, Ernesto," he said, in his southern drawl (My grandfather liked to call me a spanish nickname, even though we were extremely white ) "You're gonna see me again." "Promise?" "I promise." "But where?" He closed his eyes, and started to drift off to sleep. "Somewhere over the rainbow, boy." 2 weeks later, watched the tribute video for the funeral. This was probably a coincidence, but the song for the slideshow was the ukulele version of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow". (Damn it who's cutting onions) Every time I hear or play that song, I swear I feel him in the room with me.

Sorry for the lack of scary story, but I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## Forrest_H

Next one, 

My friend Cale died because a kid from a rival high school had decided that downing a bottle of jack while driving a truck would be the best way to seal the deal of becoming a longhorn. I had known Cale since I began elementary school. I always liked him, but I thought that he hated me up until a week before he died, where we started to become really close friends. The most painful thing I'd heard about it was from my friend Wolf, who was also in the accident. Apparently, Cale had thought I hated him, and he was really upset as to why. Stupid fact, his death didn't really hit me until I remembered something very dumb about him. When he would talk about this one chick in his computer class, he would say "Stupid Bitch" in a very southern, aggressive tone. This always made me laugh really damned hard for some reason . After he died, I remembered him saying it, and I started laughing and then fell to the ground absolutely sobbing.

SOOOO, couple of things happened.

1.) After being prescribed Adderall, I had a huge fit of insomnia. I didn't sleep for 3 days. Because of this, I began hallucinating. Very weird shit. I heard screaming in latin and laughter, my room faded to red, and (this one is funny) the nutcracker on my bedside table, facing away from me, began to turn his head and chomp up and down. Naturally, I was terrified, so I skyped my dad (who was in china). He told me to pick a song for him to calm me down with, and I picked "I'm God" by Clams Casino. Cale had shown me this song 3 days before he died. So, I calmed down quite a bit, and my hallucinations turned into really cool things. I could control the ocean, I could make colors appear, that sort of thing  When the music ended, I was in a white room with Cale, along with my other friends. Cale was right next to me. We were all laughing and messing around, and then I started to cry. He looked at me and asked what I was crying about. "We're all gonna miss you, dumbass." I said, trying to mask my pain. He laughed, and then looked at me. "Even you?" I cried even harder, and said "yes" over and over again. He smiled at me, with tears in his eyes, and said "I'll be okay. You're gonna see me again". At that point, my dad had heard me talking and then crying, so he woke me up over skype. I didn't talk to my dad for like 3 days because I was so pissed at him for waking me up while I was talking to Cale. 

2) My friend Rosalyn was a really close friend of Cale's, and they always watched movies together. They had planned on watching "it's kind of a funny story" before he died. After the memorial service, Rosalyn and my other friends went back to Wolf's house, and while having a cigarette, they found a package that said "Rosalyn" on it in the bushes. It wasn't there the all of the other days, since Wolf smoked out there all the time, and most of the time, we were all in Wolf's hospital room. In the package was the movie. 

3)I think this one was a dream, since no one else saw it, but whatever. One time, late at night, I posted a short song on soundcloud called "for cale". It was just a 30 second long ambient guitar lick, nothing special. I went to sleep, and around 2 a.m. I woke up and listened to the song again. at the 25 second mark, Cale's soundcloud profile had left me a comment, saying "Beautiful, man." I went back to sleep, and the next morning I remembered, freaked out, and went back on soundcloud. Comment was gone. Probably just a dream.


----------



## Forrest_H

This one I'm sure is just trauma from my dad beating the crap out of me until I was 16, because it doesn't make any sense. I think it was just severe anxiety. 

One night, I went to sleep in my room, and an hour into it I woke up to feel someone next to me. It had long, dark hair. It was turned the other way. I panicked, but couldn't move. I felt overwhelming exhaustion, and went back to sleep. 

A little later that year, I was having trouble sleeping. I felt cold yet sweaty. I tossed and turned, and finally decided to just read a book. I went to turn on my lap, and saw a pair of eyes staring at me. I could see an outline of long, dark hair. "Hi". I screamed and turned the light on, and she was gone. 

Weird stuff happened all throughout that year. My made bed would be messed up, the sink would be on, lights wouldn't turn on even though the bulbs weren't burnt out, that sort of thing. Awhile later, I started dating a girl named Victoria. I had her over, and we were laying in bed. I felt something glaring at me the whole time. I went up to grab some water, and when I came back, my girlfriend was pale as hell, and hiding under the covers. "Are you okay?" "Something is in here with us". This was weird, because I thought only I felt her. After that, my sister said she felt something towering over her in bed. For weeks after that, I'd wake up with scratches on my body in different places. Sometimes my wrist, sometimes my chest, and sometimes my face, even. I didn't have a cat. My dog would bark at my bedroom door sometimes when I came home. Somehow, it'd given itself a name in my head, Amy. My girlfriend, being an artist, decided to draw what she saw and felt in an effort to see if we had experienced the same thing. Sure enough, same eyes, same hair, and "Amy" written below. 

However, it wasn't always angry towards me. When my father and I got into a serious fight, I went off into my room. He started storming up the stairs, and I started freaking out. When he reached the door to turn the handle, the door locked. I didn't lock the door when I came up, or at least that's what I remember. 

Sometimes while in my room, I hear a really loud, high pitched frequency. I always hear this in quiet rooms, probably tinnitus from playing guitar too loud , but it's extremely loud when I'm in my room at my dad's. It seems to get louder the longer I'm in there. I feel scared for no reason. I feel like someone is really, REALLY pissed off at me and wants to hurt me when I'm in there. However, when I play clean, ambient guitar for a little bit and pause, it goes away. All of it. It's really odd.

There are my lame stories!


----------



## mysterior

This story..baut Poppa Tom...it got me) Yet it's far from scary, it's so ...ing toching. Sorry for your loss. Loosing close people is rough to take. And your story inspires the idea that though they're not in this world we can still be with them and feel their warmth. 

Sorry if I'm being too soulful, folks!


----------



## pondman

Being born is the weirdest thing that ever happened to me. I don't remember any of it or the reason why 
+ lots of other bizarre events, I get around quite a bit and poke my nose into strange places.


----------



## Metal Mortician

I met Clint Lowery at the Las Vegas airport. He almost left his new SE in the carry-on scanner. He thanked me when I ran him down to give it back to him.


----------



## baptizedinblood

I'm alive. I just haven't had a chance to post about my trip since I've returned, been extremely busy with summer classes and work.

I took some pictures so you guys could get a solid idea of what the place looks like and the layout, because after reading over my first post, it sounded somewhat confusing. 

(Un)fortunately, nothing happened this time. Seriously. I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## asher

baptizedinblood said:


> I'm alive. I just haven't had a chance to post about my trip since I've returned, been extremely busy with summer classes and work.
> 
> I took some pictures so you guys could get a solid idea of what the place looks like and the layout, because after reading over my first post, it sounded somewhat confusing.
> 
> (Un)fortunately, nothing happened this time. Seriously. I'm kind of disappointed.



Nope. You're a zombie. Or a pod-person. The real baptizedinblood knows somethin HAD to happen!


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Cbutler

just got sang to by an old crackhead outside of a gas station. he kept hugging me and asking for a ride.... i told him no but he had a pretty good voice


----------



## mysterior

I'm reading your stories and think...what a boring life I live??? 

Hey, you still got the image of Amy you gf painted? I bet everyone here would kill just to see it. 

p.s. shit) got the shivers because of all these I just read..


----------



## Black43

asher said:


> Nope. You're a zombie. Or a pod-person. The real baptizedinblood knows somethin HAD to happen!


 
Or maybe it's so terrifying that he simply can't relive what happened, lest it puts all of our lives in danger!


----------



## Forrest_H

mysterior said:


> I'm reading your stories and think...what a boring life I live???
> 
> Hey, you still got the image of Amy you gf painted? I bet everyone here would kill just to see it.
> 
> p.s. shit) got the shivers because of all these I just read..



I'll see if I can dig it up again, sh-t was eerie. 

Update on that, actually:

I was working out in the little home gym setup we have at my dad's, and I saw that the door to the attic was open about 6 inches wide. I stepped over to it, since the weights were right next to it, and it just closed super fast. The fan wasn't on yet, and we had the A/C off (Because my dad thinks that my sister and I don't need cold air in Texas ). During my workout, I would periodically glance over at it, and it would either be closed, or open at different widths. On the stereo while I was listening to music, I would hear whispering. Didn't matter which album I chose, the same whispering would come through the speakers. It might have been just a weird connection picking up radio waves, but I've seriously never had that happen before. 

The scariest part happened at the very end of my workout. I was halfway through my last set, when suddenly heard this extremely loud shaking noise. I thought at that point that I was just losing it, but my dad had actually come upstairs yelling at me to turn off my music, when there was none since I was genuinely freaked out at this point. 

Weird sh-t man. I'm sleeping on the couch putting netflix on full blast and popping some valium tonight


----------



## Forrest_H

Black43 said:


> Or maybe it's so terrifying that he simply can't relive what happened, lest it puts all of our lives in danger!









the seal has been broken

hell awaits us


----------



## Forrest_H

More weird stuff regarding Amy:

My girlfriend and I were going to my dad's house while he's in Beijing the other night to... uh... discuss literature , and seriously freaky stuff happened. When I got to the door, I heard this faint piano playing. Already creepy, right? As I went inside, the piano got louder and louder, until Victoria and I were unable to hear each other. The piano became distorted and there was no more melody, just random notes (sounded like a myspace deathcore band's first song ). We got out of there REALLY quick.


----------



## Duosphere

First I hate religion and I have no beliefs, I only have hope there's something after death 

About 5 years ago I dreamed I was inside of a hole, its walls were made of dirt and I was trying to climb it with my hands, I woke up and there was dirt under my fingernails.
Did I sleep walking?
If yes where did that dirt come from?
There was no dirt in my house.
Maybe while dreaming I scratched my bed/wall/forniture etc with my fingernails and dry blood under them looked like dirt?
Possible but not, it was dirt.
Till today I wasn't able to find at least 1 plausible explanation.
Maybe something supernatural happened?
I can't tell.
I always wanted to see supernatural creatures, at least I'd know there's something out there but so far nothing crossed my way.
I asked to some "entities" in spiritual centers about a weird dream I had about a hole and none of "them" were able to describe my dream and explain what happened, they all created the most stupid stories with holes.


----------



## wilch

In 1998 the band I was in played a little night time "festival" called "God Rock" that was held inside the hall of a high school.

We played mainly covers. Anyway, the weird thing, that I will never, EVER forget (as it's the only time it's ever happened). After we had started playing My Sherona I looked up to find the entire hall full of high school kids bouncing. Huge, massive, mosh. Waves and waves.

I couldn't believe it.

I turned, looked back at our drummer and motioned to him to look beyond the lights. None of us could believe it. But damn, so much energy. It felt so good to feed off.

The outro solo was also unforgettable for me. I had crowd surfers coming towards my side of the stage, upside down, pointing at me and yelling, "YOU ....IN [email protected]$!"

That was the ONLY time that that has ever happened to me. So it was weird, but damn it felt good.


----------



## XxJoshxX

Well last night I found this thread and stayed up until 3 AM reading.
I think I only have had one experience that could be classified as supernatural. When I was very little, I was always afraid of looking out of my window at night. I shared a room with my brother until I was eleven, and we had bunk beds. The room was pretty small and I had the top bunk. Since the room was so small and the bunk beds were massive, from the top bunk there wasnt much to look at.To the left there was a blank wall that was quite boring to look at, but to the left there was a huge window with no blinds or curtains. Although I was scared shitless of seeing somebody or something outside of the window, I always spent my nights looking out of it before falling asleep. Fast forward to when I was nine, I still live in the same room on the top bunk and I still liked to look out of the window. Looking back on it, I have no idea why I liked to look out of it considering it kept me up for hours after my bed time, waiting to see something. So one night I was thinking,"Josh why are you so scared ? You've never seen anything through that window and you probably never will." And just as I thought that, a shadow comes passing by the window, no person casting it, just the shadow.It didn't stop and haunt me or anything, just walked on by, and that was the end of it.
I forgot about all of that until last year. I am now living in my own room, facing a d ifferent exterior wall, the room still has a huge window, which you can look into my backyard through. But this time it has curtains, so I don't get blinded by the sun in the morning. So I cant even see through the window unless I got up and moved the curtains. To give you an idea of what it looks like, we have a main room where the living room and kitchen are basically connected. In the corner there is a hallway that isn't very long, 15 feer at most at the end of the hallway to the left is my room, and to the right is my sister's bathroom(which doesnt make sense because its right outside of my room and she freaks out if i ever take a piss in it). So one night, I was up until probably midnight which is late for a school night. I turned off my light and laid down in my bed. It was then I noticed the light in my sisters bathroom was off, i usually turn it off before laying down. I just didnt bother standing up to turn it on so it stayed off that night. Worst. Choice.Ever. So at this point it is the middle of the night and its pitch black, like you cant see the hand in front of your face black. Im facing forward, wall to my left, hallway to my right. [SIDESTORY]Now a little more on this hallway, its creepy. Ive felt like somebody ( or something) has touched my shounders, back, and head. Nothing harmful, just a tap.Do you guys know that trick where you tap somebody's shloulder on one side, when you're actually standing on the other side and they turn around and look like an idiot? Well one day the weirdest thing happened in that hallway.I was on a roll,and getting everybody with the shoulder tap, I was on my way back to my room, when somebody tried to get me back, so I turned around real quick to see who had tapped me. Nobody. I guess I had a little ghosty friend playing along[END OF SIDESTORY] So, there I was facing forward, and to the right of me I see a shadow move...In the pitch black. The shadow was blacker than black. So naturally, I turned my head to see what it was, and like every other cliche story, it disappeared, not into thin air, but slowly ducked away behind my door frame out of sight. Now after about a thirty minute battle of turning my head back and forth, I concluded that my eyes were playing tricks on me. So, just to reassure myself, I said aloud,"There is nothing there." And just as I finished my statement my door closed quickly from 100% all the way open, to just a sliver.Now,Ive told quite a few people this story, and all try to talk me into thinking that it was one of my cats (I have four), but two three of them were in the garage that night,and the one left inside is absolutley terrified of me and wont come even remotley close to my room,and it couldnt have closed the door from the outside, anyways. Other people said it could have been my fan, which is actually pretty close to the door, the only gripe I have with that is that it wasn't on.So anyways, after debating for several minutes wheather to stay there and become ghost food, or to run through it to get to my parents room, i decided to run for it. When I got to their room they proceeded to laugh at me and tell me to go back to bed, I slept on the couch outside of their room that night. I havent seen anything since thankfully.


----------



## DredFul

I'm not sleeping tonight. Thank you Josh.


----------



## Necris

Forrest_H said:


> More weird stuff regarding Amy:
> 
> My girlfriend and I were going to my dad's house while he's in Beijing the other night to... uh... discuss literature , and seriously freaky stuff happened. When I got to the door, I heard this faint piano playing. Already creepy, right? As I went inside, the piano got louder and louder, until Victoria and I were unable to hear each other. The piano became distorted and there was no more melody, just random notes (sounded like a myspace deathcore band's first song ). We got out of there REALLY quick.



Cockblocked by a ghost you say?


----------



## mysterior

oh boy that's some creepy shit... what happened after that? did you...uh...discuss literature? 

p.s. still waiting for the image of Amy!


----------



## Nats

Early Thursday morning I had a dream I was at soccer practice and Mario Ballotelli was shooting on me (i'm a GK IRL). I get woken from that dream by a text from my cousin saying "Holy shit, Ballotelli went to Liverpool for 22 million".


----------



## Forrest_H

mysterior said:


> oh boy that's some creepy shit... what happened after that? did you...uh...discuss literature?
> 
> p.s. still waiting for the image of Amy!



We actually went to a hotel for our own personal book club  (kidding)

She says it's on her mac at her mom's, but I'm just going to see if she can draw it again. I wish I had some visual artistic ability, I have the image on my damned mind but my work would probably turn out to be something like this:


----------



## mysterior

Forrest_H said:


> I have the image on my damned mind but my work would probably turn out to be something like this:



HOLY ...., DUDE!
JUST LOOK AT THIS! I OPENED YOUR DRAWING IN PHOTOSHOP AND MESSED WITH CONTRAST AND BRIGHTNESS...THIS IS WHAT APPEARED! 

I'M OFF TO GETTHE....OUTOFHEREVILLE!


----------



## mysterior

And there's more, my friend...
The post with Amy...it's your 666th
Are you ok there? I'm worried


----------



## Forrest_H

mysterior said:


> HOLY ...., DUDE!
> JUST LOOK AT THIS! I OPENED YOUR DRAWING IN PHOTOSHOP AND MESSED WITH CONTRAST AND BRIGHTNESS...THIS IS WHAT APPEARED!
> 
> I'M OFF TO GETTHE....OUTOFHEREVILLE!





mysterior said:


> And there's more, my friend...
> The post with Amy...it's your 666th
> Are you ok there? I'm worried



I know that was probably a joke, but god damn it I just crapped my pants.

I'm fine.  I do now need to find a clean pair of boxers. And a flame thrower for my computer. And a pool full of holy water.


----------



## Forrest_H

To get away from supernatural terror,

Not but 10 minutes ago or so I was driving home, and (almost too late) saw an overweight man standing in the middle of the highway (In my lane) in full battle stance with a katana glaring at me, mouth gaping. I swerved off to miss him, and immediately thought I was just seeing shit until I saw other cars swerving, and had a guy pull up next to me like "HOLY SHIT DID YOU SEE THAT" 

Love me some Austin nightlife


----------



## mysterior

Forrest_H said:


> I know that was probably a joke, but god damn it I just crapped my pants.
> 
> I'm fine.  I do now need to find a clean pair of boxers. And a flame thrower for my computer. And a pool full of holy water.



sorry, dude) that was meant to be funny.
Anyways, I'll send you new boxers in case some sh*t happens. Literally


----------



## mysterior

Forrest_H said:


> To get away from supernatural terror,
> 
> Not but 10 minutes ago or so I was driving home, and (almost too late) saw an overweight man standing in the middle of the highway (In my lane) in full battle stance with a katana glaring at me, mouth gaping. I swerved off to miss him, and immediately thought I was just seeing shit until I saw other cars swerving, and had a guy pull up next to me like "HOLY SHIT DID YOU SEE THAT"
> 
> Love me some Austin nightlife



Was he old, with long grey beard? Screaming 'you shall not pass!!'?
No need to worry, that's just good old Gendalf. Guess he was drunk again looking for missing hobbits 

p.s. Austin seems to be so fun, dude


----------



## monkeybike

The house I own was previously owned by two elderly sisters, both of which died in the house. One died in the bath tub and one died in the garage. My neighbors occasionally ask if we ever see ghosts. I catch movements out of the corner of my eyes every now and then only to find nobody is there. Also my cats are always doing some spooky shit like staring wide-eyed at walls and corners.


Another thing was when I was a teenager we were out partying at a kegger in the woods and when I wandered off to take a piss, I watched a slow, low flying fireball go over where I was standing. I could hear the roar of it going over like someone using a flame thrower and it seemed like it was only a couple hundred feet over me. It was about the size of a VW Beetle overall with the flames. Never saw anything about it on the news and never heard an impact. I don't think I had that much to drink either so pretty sure I didn't imagine it.


----------



## SeanSan

Yesterday, I was informed that I did really well in an oral report in Swedish class. I reported about wolves.

I have NO memory of me doing this damn oral report. The crazy part is that all my classmates said that I DID do the report. 

Some crazy shit. But oh well, free grades  and good grades too!


----------



## DredFul

^


----------



## mysterior

CrushingAnvil said:


> That's a night terror, dude. Go see a doctor (who'll refer you to a psychiatrist).



occasionaly found the answer. this sh*t's called 'waking numbness' or 'sleep palsy'. Anyways it occurs in the rapid eye movement sleep phase or so. More often while sleeping on the back. It goes like this: the brain successfully 'turns off' the physical ability to move but doesn't have time to knock you out. So you're in consciousness, but cannot move. It also includes strong fear, panic, pressed chest and this feeling that somebody is out there. Cherry on top, sometimes there is a feeling that your body's moving whereas it's not.

That explains a lot! So don't freak out, people, if this ever happens to you.


----------



## wat

mysterior said:


> occasionaly found the answer. this sh*t's called 'waking numbness' or 'sleep palsy'. Anyways it occurs in the rapid eye movement sleep phase or so. More often while sleeping on the back. It goes like this: the brain successfully 'turns off' the physical ability to move but doesn't have time to knock you out. So you're in consciousness, but cannot move. It also includes strong fear, panic, pressed chest and this feeling that somebody is out there. Cherry on top, sometimes there is a feeling that your body's moving whereas it's not.
> 
> That explains a lot! So don't freak out, people, if this ever happens to you.



Oh yeah, sleep paralysis. basically the opposite of sleepwalking.

They used to call it "Old Hag Syndrome" because people described it as like an old witch sitting on your chest.  People in many cultures used to think it was demon possession and I can see why too. One time I had it and I felt like I was seeing myself from above and there was a giant scorpion on top of me 

Nowadays when it happens I use it as a platform to go into lucid dreaming from  Sometimes I can even dream that I'm floating outside my body


----------



## thatguyupthere

I've got a little to contribute here. Not really scary; kind of warming in fact.

So a year or so ago my great grandpa passed away. The ocassion was surprisingly light hearted, the whole family wasn't cheerful really, but we reminisced in the memories and seemed quite content (I'm still not comfortable using that word because of the given situation). 

Anyways, so the entire time we were at the retirement home, before and after he'd passed, my nose had been stuffy as ...., like I really couldn't breath through it if I tried. *this is important BTW*

After we reminisced and the fam went separate ways, I was at home, and for some reason had the sudden urge to just study this picture of me and my mom when I was about four. As I was contemplating the *quite dusty* picture, around five minutes or so, I watched with my very eyes in the bottom left corner of the picture frame a "J" form out of the dust. I mean I literally watched the dust particles clear away leaving a perfectly clean J shaped area. The significance of this is that my name is Jaeden. Also as soon as I saw the J form my nose instantly became completely decongested. I could breathe _perfecrly_ and I couldn't before.

So really I think it was my great grandpa coming to say good bye to me. To me there's just no other reason a J would appear into the dust next to my face as I watch, and my sinuses instantly run clear at the same time.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Since we are getting close to Halloween and I just read all 15 pages of this thread (thanks for the awesome tales everyone) I figured I would share a story that doesn't directly involve me, but my best friend.

So rewind about 5 years to 2011, I was practically living at my best friends house with him and his grandma, grandpa, and younger brother. Apparently his grandma was pretty spooked by the house, as I guess the area they lived in was home to some type of burial site or some similar sh!t a long time ago. After reading this thread and people talking about the shadow people, it clicked in my head that the figures his grandma was always rambling about were probably shadow people as well. Mind you, she wasn't an old grandmother, she had my best friend's mom at 18 and she had my best friend when _she_ was 18, so she's in her late 50's at this point.

Basically, I came over one day and Cliff started telling me how he experienced something really effin' weird. At the time we were both 17, and really had no spiritual or religious beliefs. Still don't. The hallway where his room was was a typical L-shaped hallway, with his room on the left side at the "top" of the L and the bathroom directly across on the right. His brother's room was on the left, around the middle of the L, and across from that there's a linen closet that has various towels and a vacuum. That closet is never open, it's always shut.

Apparently, around 3 in the morning, he was getting up to take a leak and noticed the linen closet was cracked open. Sort of unusual considering everyone was asleep and no one would have a reason to open the closet. He had two cats at the time, and one of them came out of his brother's room incredibly slow; he couldn't get the cats attention. He pushed his little brother's door open and saw his other cat looking at the wall above his sleeping brother, completely fixated on nothingness. He tried calling the cat and getting him to look away, but nothing worked at all. He definitely thought that was weird, but he ignored it, pissed, and went back into his room and sat in his computer chair and was going to play some WoW when suddenly he felt his chair being rocked back and forth, pretty violently. This was when he got legitimately spooked and hopped into bed next to our friend who had crashed there for the night 

Him and I used to trip, him definitely more than me, but he told me another story after that day of when he was completely sober he was in the shower, and he heard what he thought was whispering voices. He tried to ignore them but they continued to get louder and louder yet equally inaudible; you could never make out what they were saying but it was definitely human. It got so loud it became louder than the shower itself and he finally had to turn off the shower for it to stop. Now, was this a side effect of some of the psychedelics we were taking back then? Possibly. Still creepy though.

The only "weird" thing that happened to me there isn't even really reliable because I was on LSD at the time, but I was coming down and went down the L shaped hallway and into the kitchen to pour myself some cereal. It was around 3 or 4 in the morning and the kitchen and living room was an open concept, so nothing separated the two. My back is to the living room as I'm at the counter pouring some cereal, and I definitely felt something watching me. I didn't see any "shadow people" or hear anything, but it made the hairs on my neck stand up and it took me a couple seconds to finally turn around but when I did, nothing. The hairs went back down and that was it. Who knows, it was probably just me being f*ked up from the acid as I'm super skeptical about paranormal stuff, but it definitely was a feeling I've never had again, even if I was under the influence of psychedelics. 

I'm still waiting to see those pictures of that cabin lol.


----------



## flint757

QuantumCybin said:


> ...
> The only "weird" thing that happened to me there isn't even really reliable because I was on LSD at the time, but I was coming down and went down the L shaped hallway and into the kitchen to pour myself some cereal. It was around 3 or 4 in the morning and the kitchen and living room was an open concept, so nothing separated the two. My back is to the living room as I'm at the counter pouring some cereal, and I definitely felt something watching me. I didn't see any "shadow people" or hear anything, but it made the hairs on my neck stand up and it took me a couple seconds to finally turn around but when I did, nothing. The hairs went back down and that was it. Who knows, it was probably just me being f*ked up from the acid as I'm super skeptical about paranormal stuff, but it definitely was a feeling I've never had again, even if I was under the influence of psychedelics.
> ...



Yeah, when I've smoked I get that same sensation that someone's watching me, even seeing things in my periphery sometimes, but I usually just write it off as me being paranoid. As I sober up those fears quickly dissipate.


----------



## vilk

This morning my wife cracked open an egg to make my tamagoyaki and TWO yolks came out!! 

supernatural? YOU be the judge


----------



## Forrest_H

vilk said:


> This morning my wife cracked open an egg to make my tamagoyaki and TWO yolks came out!!
> 
> supernatural? YOU be the judge



You win. Thead = Done. Everyone go home.


----------



## Blytheryn

Holy ..... Just read the whole 15 pages and some of this stuff (Baptized's and Steins) Have given me shivers... I'd really love to find out more about that house Stein, just sounds so incredibly messed up.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Blytheryn said:


> Holy ..... Just read the whole 15 pages and some of this stuff (Baptized's and Steins) Have given me shivers... I'd really love to find out more about that house Stein, just sounds so incredibly messed up.



Not really much of anything more to tell, man. We moved and never went back, and that's pretty much it. I did learn to pay attention to the sense of foreboding I got whenever I walked into that place though....there've been a few times my brother and I would walk into somewhere and we'd _feel_ it immediately....kind of look at each other and turn around and walk away. Parties, open houses, whatever. Nope. There's an in-law's home I won't even walk into...I did it once and that was enough, and when asked why I told them how I felt.....and then they told me that there's been some weird shizz happen in their house and how could I possibly know??  I know bitches, trust me.

Unrelated but weird:

I live southeast of SLC UT basically on the side of a mountain up by some ski resorts and as a city we're in a valley surrounded by mountains...there's a lot of ambient light so not much opportunity for star gazing, which is something I and my woman and daughter like to do once a month or so. So every once in a while we'll load up and hit the mountains....there's a place called Provo River Falls about 1 1/2 hours away, way up a canyon...it's right in the middle of a state park, and out in the middle of nowhere, so you can see a TON of stars, and on a good night you can see a huge line of the Milky Way.

About this time last year, we decide to head up there for the last visit of the year as it gets snowed in and you can't reach it....we head up there and there's like half a foot of snow on the road...we'd taken our 4x4 and were in 4Low, so it's taken a bit to get up there, and it's around 1:45-2am when we finally reach it. We arrive, and it's friggin DARK. Good for star gazing, but cold as balls and our daughter is a bit freaked out...she hasn't spent as much time in the mountains as we have, and if you've lived your whole life in a good sized city and then been driven out to the woods a couple hours from everywhere and then had someone shut off the lights, you'll know what I mean. That is the meaning of the word DARK. No moon, just starlight and snow and trees...it's friggin BLACK out there. She's wigging out a bit, but we get her calmed down; she's not a baby or anything, she's 14 at this point, almost 15...good kid, level headed, no drugs, steady boyfriend, not afraid of the dark....just wigged out by THIS.

Everybody is dressed for it because I told em it'd be cold; it was a good 40 degrees colder than down at home....we open all the windows and the sunroof and just chill for a bit enjoying the scenery. Woman and I decide we want to have a cigarette so we close everything up and get out and fire up. 

This place is dark; darker than usual because of no moon....we go up there a lot during the summer months to camp once in a while, or just for a day drive on weekends, so it's not unfamiliar to us....but it's out in the middle of nowhere like I said, and we've seen all kinds of animals....moose, elk, bears, cougars, lots of different stuff at different times of year, so I'm a little on my guard...it's cold and things are hungry up there this time of year. I have a 9mm in my belt and a shotgun in a rack in back of the Tahoe; I don't go up there without something, mostly because I've actually hit animals and had no way to end their suffering, but also because it's a weird place and the guns make me feel better about going up there that late at night. 

Anyway, we're standing there with our cigs, just being quiet and enjoying the moment, and all of a sudden it gets really quiet.....no wind, nothing. Dead silence. 

This low rumble starts about 10 seconds after I notice the quiet....builds up over the course of 30 seconds or so, getting louder and louder, and our daughter starts screaming but outside the window I can barely hear her and me and Philena are just staring up trying to figure out where it's coming from....this 'star' I'd been seeing out of the corner of my eye for about a minute kind of drops and starts coming at us....not like a shooting star or anything way up in the atmosphere; this sh*t was CLOSE....it gets closer and closer and ends up shooting over our heads at about 50 feet and I couldn't even estimate the speed it passed at....we got DUMPED on by a huge cloud of snow immediately after it passed. Whipped around to watch it go and it almost hit a gigantic pine tree but it adjusted course and swerved, then got back on its line and kept going. Thing was out of sight inside of 20 seconds. Daughter is FREAKING out at this point, screaming and crying and P and I are just looking at each other like 'WHAAAAAAT THE ****?!?!' 

9mm is out of the holster and in my hand with no idea how it got there or WTF I was gonna do with it....P looks at me and says "you're going to shoot THAT?!"

Get back in the truck and ask our daughter what she saw, and all she could say after she calmed down was that it looked like a shooting star but much closer and going in a straight line, which is pretty much what we saw too. 

No idea what the hell it was...never seen anything like that before, or since. Been back up there way more than once since then, and nothing like that has happened again. Bugs me that I might never know what the hell it was.


----------



## asher

I've definitely had fighter jets do a flyby mid day while I was skiing at Snowbird (I've spent a lot of time there). Close enough that you can actually make out the plane's profile from the shadow. Maybe someone was out and about and saw the cigarette light and wanted to have some fun at your expense? Clipped a snow covered tree to bring a gift? 

Fvck if I know, dude..


----------



## Blytheryn

steinmetzify said:


> Unrelated but weird:



Crazy man... It just feels like one of those Stephen King stories where the evil is so much greater than you can imagine.

Might have been a fighter jet, doing super low flying? I don't know, they would probably never do that in the dead of night. But it does explain the building roar and the probable afterburner of an F-16, as well as the wind tossing up all the snow *shrug*

EDIT: Asher ninja'd me haha


----------



## Steinmetzify

asher said:


> I've definitely had fighter jets do a flyby mid day while I was skiing at Snowbird (I've spent a lot of time there). Close enough that you can actually make out the plane's profile from the shadow. Maybe someone was out and about and saw the cigarette light and wanted to have some fun at your expense? Clipped a snow covered tree to bring a gift?
> 
> Fvck if I know, dude..





Blytheryn said:


> Crazy man... It just feels like one of those Stephen King stories where the evil is so much greater than you can imagine.
> 
> Might have been a fighter jet, doing super low flying? I don't know, they would probably never do that in the dead of night. But it does explain the building roar and the probable afterburner of an F-16, as well as the wind tossing up all the snow *shrug*
> 
> EDIT: Asher ninja'd me haha



Could have been guys...the thought that someone would risk a $20 million dollar plane to mess with people on the ground has crossed my mind more than once...but that sh*t was SERIOUSLY close to that tree and at the speed it was going the pilot would have almost certainly died had he hit it. Plus I'd think that even if it was that dark I'd be able to make out some semblance of what shape the thing was, and I wasn't able to see anything recognizable...my first thought was 'plane' but I never saw anything that made me think that again, from the way it moved to how fast it was going.

Just don't know though...I've lived in UT half my life, there are tons of airbases around here, been to airshows, have friends in the AF and still never heard/seen anything like that. 

One of those things I'm just unsure of.....odds probably 3/1 that it was a plane, but the 25% is what gets me.


----------



## asher

I'm not ruling anything else out either! Could also be a drone or something (we are talking military/UAV size). Or it could be who-knows-what.


----------



## Blytheryn

steinmetzify said:


> Could have been guys...the thought that someone would risk a $20 million dollar plane to mess with people on the ground has crossed my mind more than once...but that sh*t was SERIOUSLY close to that tree and at the speed it was going the pilot would have almost certainly died had he hit it. Plus I'd think that even if it was that dark I'd be able to make out some semblance of what shape the thing was, and I wasn't able to see anything recognizable...my first thought was 'plane' but I never saw anything that made me think that again, from the way it moved to how fast it was going.
> 
> Just don't know though...I've lived in UT half my life, there are tons of airbases around here, been to airshows, have friends in the AF and still never heard/seen anything like that.
> 
> One of those things I'm just unsure of.....odds probably 3/1 that it was a plane, but the 25% is what gets me.



I've heard of ground crews picking small branches out of the bottoms and wing roots of planes when the pilots go seriously low. It would take a combination of skills, stupidity and brass balls the size of basketballs, but hey... Who knows.

You from anywhere near Provo by the way? Back when I was a kid we used to go skiing at Sundance, and it's frustrating trying to find a hot cup of coffee down there.


----------



## asher

Blytheryn said:


> a mixture between skills, stupidity and brass balls the size of basketballs.



I feel like this sums up most people who probably fly fighter jets.


----------



## Bloodshredder

Creepy things usually don#t happen to me, there was only thing that I couldn't explain until now (probably due to the horrible time i had back then)

I saw a A friend of mine at a train station in my hometwon.
That was, after I met his sister. She told me that he had died two years ago.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Blytheryn said:


> I've heard of ground crews picking small branches out of the bottoms and wing roots of planes when the pilots go seriously low. It would take a combination of skills, stupidity and brass balls the size of basketballs, but hey... Who knows.
> 
> You from anywhere near Provo by the way? Back when I was a kid we used to go skiing at Sundance, and it's frustrating trying to find a hot cup of coffee down there.



Could have been. 

Provo is about 20 miles from me, once I get out of the mountains and hit the freeway. Half an hour give or take.


----------



## Blytheryn

asher said:


> I feel like this sums up most people who probably fly fighter jets.



Agreed!


----------



## baptizedinblood

Family friends sold the cabin. No new stories to post, but I just moved into a house with some roommates and the place definitely has a weird vibe to it.

Maybe whatever was in the cabin followed me?


----------



## Blytheryn

baptizedinblood said:


> Family friends sold the cabin. No new stories to post, but I just moved into a house with some roommates and the place definitely has a weird vibe to it.
> 
> Maybe whatever was in the cabin followed me?



I love it when this thread gets updates from Baptized... Keep us in the know!


----------



## CGrant109

Random odd story: I just remembered that a few years ago, I lived on the north side of Chicago. I was having a smoke outside a grocery store and noticed that some guy was peeking out his window across the street. They found out that I saw them so they hid by the corner of their window. This weirded me out, so I moved to get out of their line of site by standing behind a pillar near the entrance of the grocery store. As I was finishing my smoke, I turned looked across the street again, and noticed this same person was looking again, and when they noticed I saw them, they jumped to hide again. I said .... this and went inside to get some groceries and go on with my business. That's the closest I've come to find someone "spying" on me, but it weirded me the hell out.


----------



## vilk

I lost my watch for like a few months. Couldn't find it anywhere. It was my favorite watch, moderately expensive, and it was a gift so I was pretty sad about it. Then suddenly, the watch appears in my car trunk. Just lying there, right in the middle.

The thing is, I look in my car trunk all the time. Groceries, guitars/amps, there was a week where I opened it every time before I drove to re-top-off the coolant with a jug I kept back there. Never saw the watch. 

Then the other day, I go to open the trunk to put in groceries, like I do at least once a week, and there it is _right in the middle_.

I suspect that someone stole it from me, felt guilty, stalked me for 3 months and then snuck it into my trunk to finally rid themselves of the guilt.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm sorry. I felt bad, hope you're glad it's back.


----------



## tjrlogan

Forrest_H said:


> To get away from supernatural terror,
> 
> Not but 10 minutes ago or so I was driving home, and (almost too late) saw an overweight man standing in the middle of the highway (In my lane) in full battle stance with a katana glaring at me, mouth gaping. I swerved off to miss him, and immediately thought I was just seeing .... until I saw other cars swerving, and had a guy pull up next to me like "HOLY .... DID YOU SEE THAT"
> 
> Love me some Austin nightlife



Perhaps you encountered Chris Farley's ghost from Beverly Hills Ninja? That movie will haunt anyone (but I liked it).


----------



## lelandbowman3

I posted my stories a few months ago in the Halloween thread. It's there if anyone likes this kinda stuff, and I'm completely open to chat about related stuff.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/302105-its-almost-halloween-2.html


----------



## Arkhanum

My story started a couple years back, when I was like 19-20. I attended a University far from my home and I lived with my aunt, in the north of my country. The house is pretty big, and because it was just my aunt and me it gets pretty dark at night. That day my mom had come to visit us and and at 2 am or so she was downstairs talking with my aunt and I was in my room watching tv. My room had two windows, one that was directed to the street and another that looked directly into a firewall of the neighbours house. It is at that same window that the tv was and i was watching right in front of it. Suddenly, two small lights began dancing just outside the window, and I payed no attention to them because I thought them to be car lights. Only when those 2 split into 3 and began changing colors like leds i began to worry. Then a loud buzzing sound started, which made me feel dizzy and sleepy. It reached a point that somehow made me fell asleep right there sitting and woke up the next morning covered in sweat, wearing the same clothes. Funny thing is, my mom and aunt faced the same lights down in the living room which they found odd and told me their experience the next day.

Funny part comes now, ever since that experience, at least once a year I dream of little gray aliens, with big heads and black eyes staring at me, standing beside my bed. I always wake up at that moment only to find the room the exact same I dreamt of, without aliens of course. Last time that happened was a couple months back, as im living again at my parents home, but this time, I saw them opening the front door to the house (my bed is very close to it, since I have no room of my own). I dont know why but this time I felt so much fear that I woke up covered in sweat, wanting to scream as loud as I could but just couldnt do it, and unable to move too much. I mean, it wasnt sleep paralysis, since I could move, but was so afraid to do it I felt frozen and my voice did not respond me. I sat there in my bed for half an hour when I could finally stand up and call anyone. Nothing like that had ever happened to me and has not happened again.

Another experience: At that very same house my aunt owns, my uncle commited suicide by hanging himself, and ever onward the house had that strange energy to it. I would always see "shadow people" at every corner, looking at me, dissapearing when I got any close.

At my parents home, as a kid, a 7-8 feet shadow would stand a little away from me, very menacing. It always tried to get closer to me, but when that happened another shadow would get in the way, strangely the shadow of a cat. Ive always had lots of cats so I know when one is around. Whenever I saw this black thing at night, the kitty would sleep on top of my stomach as if guarding me. I actually felt its weight and if looked at my stomach a circle was always there in the spot of the invisible cat. Made my belly feel warm actually. I dont see that big shadow anymore and the kitty stopped visiting me sadly.


----------



## Blytheryn

Arkhanum said:


> Another experience: At that very same house my aunt owns, my uncle commited suicide by hanging himself, and ever onward the house had that strange energy to it. I would always see "shadow people" at every corner, looking at me, dissapearing when I got any close.
> 
> At my parents home, as a kid, a 7-8 feet shadow would stand a little away from me, very menacing. It always tried to get closer to me, but when that happened another shadow would get in the way, strangely the shadow of a cat. Ive always had lots of cats so I know when one is around. Whenever I saw this black thing at night, the kitty would sleep on top of my stomach as if guarding me. I actually felt its weight and if looked at my stomach a circle was always there in the spot of the invisible cat. Made my belly feel warm actually. I dont see that big shadow anymore and the kitty stopped visiting me sadly.



This sounds absolutely terrifying...


----------



## Arkhanum

Blytheryn said:


> This sounds absolutely terrifying...



As a kid it surely was. I live in an apartment, a small one, and this thing would stand in the front door and would not let me pass to go to the bathroom. I had to wait until the kitty appeared or try to avoid it if I wanted to go.


----------



## Blytheryn

Arkhanum said:


> As a kid it surely was. I live in an apartment, a small one, and this thing would stand in the front door and would not let me pass to go to the bathroom. I had to wait until the kitty appeared or try to avoid it if I wanted to go.



Did the shadows follow you when you moved?


----------



## Arkhanum

Blytheryn said:


> Did the shadows follow you when you moved?



Yup, though the big one I knew it moved to "face me", the kitty mostly walked at my side, always between that thing and me. That stopped when I moved into another city to go to college. When I got back it never happened again.


----------



## Axayacatl

Arkhanum said:


> Yup, though the big one I knew it moved to "face me", the kitty mostly walked at my side, always between that thing and me. That stopped when I moved into another city to go to college. When I got back it never happened again.



Let me guess. It all magically stopped when you stopped the prensado.


----------



## lelandbowman3

reposting this for interest:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4469890-post27.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4469891-post28.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4469893-post29.html


----------



## vilk

So yesterday I went to pay the rent after work. The apartment management office is open till 7... but yesterday when I showed up at 6:00

...it was *closed*.

I even left a _personal check_ in the drop box. Scary stuff.


----------



## Murdstone

In college there was a large pond by one of the dorms that my friends and I lived in. The dorm was positioned at the northwest end of this pond that was roughly rectangular and there was a walking path along the south side of the pond leading from the dorm. Coming back from class one day (southeast corner of the pond), my roommate and I were walking west along the south side of the path headed back to our dorm and passed our acquaintance Kenny, who was headed the other way (away from the dorm). Once we got back and we're headed up the stairs to our room, coming down the flight of stairs towards us was Kenny. He said hi again as if we didn't just see him. With the orientation of the pond the only way he could've beaten us back to the dorm was if he dove in and cut across the water to get back to the dorm before us, climbed up all the stairs, then started back down them as a new dry man. Doppelgängers bro.


----------



## DeadPool2099

I have an odd story that happened when I walked home.

This happened 14 years ago in 2002 back when I was high school. I live in Boulder, Colorado which is a college town. Boulder is pretty close to the mountains. We are a small city surrounded by creeks, trees, and wildlife. And we have a few bike paths in the city.

So I left my best friends apartment around dusk, and started walking home from his place. The walk pretty much was through a few neighborhoods and then a bike path, overpass bridge and then the bike path again through my neighborhood. As I walked I was on a concrete path near by peoples's houses and barking dogs, Pine Trees everywhere.

This walk was pretty much routine for me, I liked walking home cause I would listen to my diskman and jam out to Fear Factory. The walk home would take 30 minutes and I was used to it. I felt safe walking cause I was born and raised and grew up in town. Anyways I walked from my friends place at dusk, and I didn't have my Diskman. It was getting dark pretty quickly and as I got closer to my neighborhood. I had the strange feeling something was watching or following me. I stopped turned around nothing was there. I did this at least twice, nothing was behind me. The uneasy feeling stayed with me even when I got to my place.

When I finally got home I grabbed my key and started to open my door. When I heard a voice whisper in my right ear "HEY!" I freaked the .... out. Ran into my apartment, called my best friend and asked him what to do.

My family is Native American we are Lakota from the Pine Ridge reservation in Pine Ridge, South Dakota. So we have a strong belief in spirits, the spirit world, the supernatural etc. In our culture spirits are nothing to be afraid of, but I was home alone and 16 at the time. My best friend a Navajo guy, told me to smudge all corners of my apartment with sage. So i did that and went to sleep feeling safe.

Usually my apartment had my family there at all times, yet I was alone for three days at that time. I would just wake up feed myself and go to school. I was wondering where my family was. It turned out my mom was away on a business trip. My dad and step mom were trapped in another town because their car broke down they were getting it fixed. And my older brother was in jail cause he got caught taking a piss in an alley by the cops. I was used to having my mom and older brother around. Or having my dad stop by and hangout for awhile. Nothing else weird happened though, the next two days. I would wake up go to school and come back eat, watch tv and go to bed and go to school. I have another story in college which was kinda scary I will post too.


----------



## NicePants

Didn't know this thread existed, otherwise I would've posted my dream here. It's a thread or two down, but I've remembered another one I had recurring when I was a kid. I can't really say that I've had much supernatural occur in my life, but I have had some vivid and wild dreams. When I was a kid, I think around 3-4, I started having this dream that recurred until I was like 13-14. It would start with my family in a car driving through this road that cut through a dense forest with barren trees, not a leaf to be found anywhere. I would either be in the back in my mom's lap or strapped in by a seat belt. After a while of driving through the forest, the road would thin, and I would start to feel this horrible sense of dread. The road became this small bridge over a river, and I started to panic. Something in my head would tell me "Don't look into the water," but my gaze was always fixated out the window and into that swampy mess, and I was never able to turn my head or close my eyes. Sometimes, I would see something peeking up at me from the edge of the murky water, and a few times I actually saw what it was. It was a man's body, terribly mangled and desiccated, with his limbs twisting in unnatural positions. He would always be looking straight at me with those bloodless, glassy eyes, and I could feel his gaze even long after the car passed that river. He wasn't always a corpse though. Sometimes, he would take the form of this strange totem that reminded me of a bird and a lion, but it would always have those eyes. I would see it sometimes in other dreams as well. I remember my mom telling me once about how I would shut my eyes whenever we went over bridges when I was a kid, and how I would tell her about a "bird statue."


----------



## Blytheryn

NicePants said:


> Didn't know this thread existed, otherwise I would've posted my dream here. It's a thread or two down, but I've remembered another one I had recurring when I was a kid. I can't really say that I've had much supernatural occur in my life, but I have had some vivid and wild dreams. When I was a kid, I think around 3-4, I started having this dream that recurred until I was like 13-14. It would start with my family in a car driving through this road that cut through a dense forest with barren trees, not a leaf to be found anywhere. I would either be in the back in my mom's lap or strapped in by a seat belt. After a while of driving through the forest, the road would thin, and I would start to feel this horrible sense of dread. The road became this small bridge over a river, and I started to panic. Something in my head would tell me "Don't look into the water," but my gaze was always fixated out the window and into that swampy mess, and I was never able to turn my head or close my eyes. Sometimes, I would see something peeking up at me from the edge of the murky water, and a few times I actually saw what it was. It was a man's body, terribly mangled and desiccated, with his limbs twisting in unnatural positions. He would always be looking straight at me with those bloodless, glassy eyes, and I could feel his gaze even long after the car passed that river. He wasn't always a corpse though. Sometimes, he would take the form of this strange totem that reminded me of a bird and a lion, but it would always have those eyes. I would see it sometimes in other dreams as well. I remember my mom telling me once about how I would shut my eyes whenever we went over bridges when I was a kid, and how I would tell her about a "bird statue."



Holy ..... I can picture that, and it's terrifying


----------



## flint757

...did someone witness a murder when they were a toddler?  Those are some creepy details otherwise for a 3 year old to be dreaming about.


----------



## NicePants

flint757 said:


> ...did someone witness a murder when they were a toddler?  Those are some creepy details otherwise for a 3 year old to be dreaming about.



No damn idea dude. lol. I remember it vividly though. I was really creeped out by those nightmares when I was little.


----------



## Arkhanum

Axayacatl said:


> Let me guess. It all magically stopped when you stopped the prensado.



Ive seen enough .... on my own, I dont need "extra" help.


----------



## bpprox22

Had chipotle and didn't have explosive diarrhea.

Strange things...


----------



## DeadPool2099

Keep the stories coming!


----------



## DeadPool2099

"IS there anybody out there? Is there anybody out there?
IS THERE ANYBODY OUTHERE"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA


----------



## russmuller

Got home after work yesterday to find that someone was parked in my space (in my complex, all the covered parking is assigned to residents while the uncovered parking is for guests). I'm usually quite forgiving with my space, especially if it's really not much of an inconvenience to me. But this was the 3rd time in 3 weeks that someone was in my spot when I came home and I decided I'd had enough.

I went to the front office, got my "tow card" that authorizes the tow truck to remove someone from my spot. I made the call and waited about an hour before the truck showed up. They take some pictures and verify both my tow card and ID, then as I'm walking into my apartment I see a guy (presumably the owner of this car) coming out from another building yelling "HEY!" at the tow drivers.

A few minutes later I get a call from the front office telling me "Actually, the space you tried to have someone towed from is not your parking space. Your space is the one next to it."  I'm not sure how that's possible since that's the space I was told is mine, I've been parking in that spot since last August, and I've never once had someone try to tow me or leave a note on my car to let me know I'm in their spot.  

There's regularly been someone else parked in what's officially "my" spot, so I'm not sure what exactly has been going on. 

TL;DR- I tried to have someone towed from my assigned parking space, but I've been parking in the wrong spot for 8 months.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol.. You've created a domino effect now. Everybody move one space over!


----------



## Leberbs

One time my brother was taking forever in our restroom. So, I thought it would be funny to take a dump in my parents bedroom trash bin. Funny little prank for when they got home.
Parents didn't come home for several hours. The fumes stuck to everything over that time. The house smelled like .... all night. It was hilarious.


----------



## NicePants

Leberbs said:


> One time my brother was taking forever in our restroom. So, I thought it would be funny to take a dump in my parents bedroom trash bin. Funny little prank for when they got home.
> Parents didn't come home for several hours. The fumes stuck to everything over that time. The house smelled like .... all night. It was hilarious.



What the .... did I just read?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

When I was 8, I woke up on Christmas Eve around midnight. The TV was on in the living room and I could see the VCR clock. The way the house was positioned, the living room was next to the den which is where my brother and I slept on couches. I slept on one next to the living room doorway, my brother slept on one across the room. Anyways, the VCR clock read 12:00 a.m. I blinked one time and it switched to 6:25 a.m. To this day, I've not been able to explain it.


----------



## russmuller

PunkBillCarson said:


> When I was 8, I woke up on Christmas Eve around midnight. The TV was on in the living room and I could see the VCR clock. The way the house was positioned, the living room was next to the den which is where my brother and I slept on couches. I slept on one next to the living room doorway, my brother slept on one across the room. Anyways, the VCR clock read 12:00 a.m. I blinked one time and it switched to 6:25 a.m. To this day, I've not been able to explain it.



Your VCR was actually a time machine. Duh!


----------



## Arkhanum

PunkBillCarson said:


> When I was 8, I woke up on Christmas Eve around midnight. The TV was on in the living room and I could see the VCR clock. The way the house was positioned, the living room was next to the den which is where my brother and I slept on couches. I slept on one next to the living room doorway, my brother slept on one across the room. Anyways, the VCR clock read 12:00 a.m. I blinked one time and it switched to 6:25 a.m. To this day, I've not been able to explain it.



That has happened to me before. I get into bed at night, blink and its 8 am already. I stand up and feel like Ive not slept at all. Never been able to explain how that happens.


----------



## vansinn

Don't have time right now for reading all of your interesting happenings.. just thinking..
some don't know how to write lyrics or invent the story for those.
I see plenty of material for plots, lyrics in just this thread.. 


BTW, when I meditate on geopolitics, I often gets visited by those damn snake-like Illuminati daemons. No biggie, they try to drag me in, but I know better. Piss off I say, and they fizz off with a mixed look of disappointment and a sleezy twisted smile..


----------



## QuantumCybin

So it's close to Halloween again...anyone have anything new to add to this thread?!


----------



## Science_Penguin

Recent neurology tests revealed what the doctor referred to as "abnormal brain waves." Did a three-day test to try and see if there were any more and they never turned back up again.

Doctor has no idea what it was, which means its up to my friends and I to fill in the blanks with our own imagination.

Theories we've come up with so far:
Glitch
I myself am abnormal so it just happens every so often
I'm becoming Tetsuo
I happened to detect a spike of spiritual energy in the room
My as yet unawakened powers of foresight predicted the terrible luck I was about to have over the next three weeks... cause, boy I've had some.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Science_Penguin said:


> I'm becoming Tetsuo


You know the drill


----------



## Axayacatl

Arkhanum said:


> That has happened to me before. I get into bed at night, blink and its 8 am already. I stand up and feel like Ive not slept at all. Never been able to explain how that happens.



you're smoking waaaay too much prensado


----------



## Arkhanum

Axayacatl said:


> you're smoking waaaay too much prensado



WTF is a prensado? 

I dont even drink, man


----------



## myrtorp

A few years ago there was a bit of a bad weather. I live in the forest in an old house that has a cast iron stove built into one corner of the kitchen. Beside the old stove we have a new modern one. So I was making some pasta on the modern stove and sat on the cast iron stove. Suddenly something smacks into my ass! I jump off the stove propelled by reflexes, and outside I hear the rumble after a lightning strike. I had to pull down my pants in the mirror and look: there was a small red bruise on the right asscheek. It felt like someone smacking me with a flyswatter. So indirect lightningstrike to the ass. One of the wierder things I had happen to me.

Oh! I also got to think about another bad weather related thing that happened in this house. When the sky darken you really have to hurry up and pull out your electrical devices, we've gone through several phones, and one time before we had any warning, lightning struck and killed our router, my pc's power supply and my brothers computer stopped working. 
Anyways, bad weather was on the horizon and i hurry to pull out all the electrical sockets in the house. When im almost done i feel a sharp pain on my left foot. A bloody hornet sat there with its stinger right into the thin skin of the joint. It hurt like hell. No windows were open, and i had been crawling around on the floor in several rooms and somehow that bastard got me. My foot swelled up for 4 days and I could barely walk.


----------



## jwade

I was driving home from work one night, left work at 11:30 pm. At one point on the drive home, there's a farm on the right side of the road about 2 minutes from my place. Usually, they have a vehicle parked at the end of their driveway with a for sale sign in the window. This time though, there was no vehicle parked there, but there was a woman jogging along the side of the road. 

This is in a fairly rural area, cougars and bears being sighted frequently, so the odds that someone would be even out walking that late are slim. 

Anyway, I see this girl from a long way back, she's not bundled up to any degree, just wearing your standard 'going to the gym' type of stuff. It seemed weird, so I slowed down in case she needed help. Right before I got to where she was, she glanced back over her shoulder and disappeared. Simply vanished. At this point, I had slowed down to maybe 30 km/h, and I was maybe 2 car lengths away. I slammed on the brakes, thinking she must've tripped into the ditch or something. Nothing. I got out to check and there was nothing.

No idea what happened. I was fully awake, got out of the car, walked around, heard the normal night sounds you'd expect. Someone suggested that perhaps I'd dozed off as I was driving, but that makes no sense. I'm never reallly sleepy until like 1-2 am. 10-midnight is my peak hours, so I dunno how to explain it.


----------



## endmysuffering

I don't really tell anyone this, but this is some scary stuff. So basically there was house that I lived with my parents for about 8 years, it was rented. My parents had a car crash every year and they kept suffering money losses each year. One day my both atheistic parents went to a Hindu lady that could literally tell the future, they spoke about it always in secrecy and I barely overheard the story. Basically the lady said that we would lose a loved one and have a car crash that year, so be it my father crashed and sadly my grandmother died later that year. The woman told use the only way to stop our misfortune was to move out because there was a vengeful spirit in the house. Basically out landlord didn't do any religious work for his father and his father wanted revenge. Holy .... that story had me scared as hell for years, but life went swimmingly since, keep in mind I'm an atheist.


----------



## Arkhanum

So, anyone got more stories?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Well idk how weird but: 

I was about 17 when this happened. Came home from partying with a buddy of mine... headed upstairs and crashed out. Awoke a few hours later to a bunch of commotion coming from the bathroom. I had to piss anyway so I got up. Oh great... Mom's obviously drunk again... sigh... how embarrassing. "Mom... I gotta piss! Hurry up!". I hear nothing but moaning. More time passes and now I'm convinced that she's passed out in there. I tell her that I'm coming in... still no response. So I open the door and am overcome with the heavy smell of blood... wtf? The light is off so I hit the switch and damned if there isn't blood everywhere... all over the walls and the floor and my mom. She's wedged between the toilet and the shower in her nightgown... obviously bleeding out. My heart is now racing. I yell for my friend to call 911. He gets up and starts vomiting  all over after seeing what's going on. At this point I'm on the floor with her and kinda freaking out. She keeps fumbling with something around her eyes... like trying to brush something aside. Ah... Now I see... It's a huge portion of her scalp...essentially her whole forehead... just dangling over her eyes as she's seemingly going into shock. I screamed at my buddy to get it together and bring me the phone since he still hadn't called 911. I call my Dad who lives just up the road and he gets there in only a couple minutes. He takes her to the hospital and I'm left trembling and reeling from the ordeal. I remember the sun coming up as I was still cleaning up blood and puke and glass from what seemed like everywhere. Turns out that she was very drunk and fell through a [floor to ceiling] plate-glass window... severing a major vein ( artery? dunno) along with slicing her scalp from one side of her head to the other. It took a lot of sutures to put her skin back on iirc.. maybe some reconstructive surgery too but I'm not certain. Someone at the ER had told my dad that she would have died without immediate intervention so I'm glad I woke up when I did. Unfortunately, that wasn't the only time that I wound up saving her life but I guess that's all for now.


----------



## Alborz

met kendrick lamar and he taught me how to do a backflip


----------



## Alborz

bit into an apple and there was an entire spider in the core


----------



## kingpinMS3

I'm heading out to Vegas in a few months for work. the only place i care about visiting is Zak Bagans haunted museum.

they have the dybbuk box there, and they're claiming it's starting to open on it's own(it's locked behing 1/2" of glass...)

https://twitter.com/hauntedmuseum/status/840987435706195968


----------



## Splenetic

Arkhanum said:


> That has happened to me before. I get into bed at night, blink and its 8 am already. I stand up and feel like Ive not slept at all. Never been able to explain how that happens.




Aliens be probing your nether-regions dawg. If it hurts taking a .... the next day, you know who to blame.


----------

